# Try and Say Something Nice:



## random3434

About someone you don't agree with politically on here.




GO!


----------



## Cuyo

Echo Zulu said:


> About someone you don't agree with politically on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!



I like Trajan and Dive.  Dive might actually be the most mentally balanced righty here, with DTMB close second.  Other than that... Mom told me don't say anything at all.


----------



## Ringel05

Something nice.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Echo Zulu said:


> About someone you don't agree with politically on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!



Is that avatar of your's a pic of you if so it very nice, and yummy.


----------



## Cuyo

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> About someone you don't agree with politically on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that avatar of your's a pic of you if so it very nice, and yummy.
Click to expand...


Oh, I came up with something else... I most decidedly agree with Bigreb here.  I think that's only the second time that happened.

Seriously EZ... Dayum.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Cuyo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> About someone you don't agree with politically on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that avatar of your's a pic of you if so it very nice, and yummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I came up with something else... I most decidedly agree with Bigreb here.  I think that's only the second time that happened.
> 
> Seriously EZ... Dayum.
Click to expand...


I just did something I thought I never would do.


----------



## Truthmatters

I love the government the founders left us.


----------



## Cuyo

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that avatar of your's a pic of you if so it very nice, and yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I came up with something else... I most decidedly agree with Bigreb here.  I think that's only the second time that happened.
> 
> Seriously EZ... Dayum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just did something I thought I never would do.
Click to expand...


Second time that's happened too, champ.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I'd rather say nothing at all.


----------



## goldcatt

I guess I'm strange. I don't have a problem thinking about nice things to say about a lot of people I rarely agree with, I'm not sure whether to try to list them for fear of leaving somebody out.

Politics ain't personal. 

Being an obnoxious twit....that's what makes you fair game.


----------



## RadiomanATL

It is impossible for me to say nice things.


----------



## anuthervoice

Truthmatters said:


> I love the government the founders left us.



cute doggy.


----------



## Cuyo

RadiomanATL said:


> It is impossible for me to say nice things.



Oh, and I love Radio's map thing.  Go ahead and add me btw, just like the profile says.


----------



## goldcatt

I want to change my answer.

Politics isn't personal unless you're an obnoxious twit about it OR you hijack perfectly fun nonpartisan threads with the same old partisan bullshit.

Carry on.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Cuyo said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is impossible for me to say nice things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I love Radio's map thing.  Go ahead and add me btw, just like the profile says.
Click to expand...


Any particular place in Denver? Bar, restaurant, stadium, park? Or can I choose?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> I want to change my answer.
> 
> Politics isn't personal unless you're an obnoxious twit about it OR you hijack perfectly fun nonpartisan threads with the same old partisan bullshit.
> 
> Carry on.



I like you for your bluntness.


----------



## manifold

I imagine that Anguille has a nice ass.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

I have to agree I like what Radioman has done with the USMB map.


----------



## manifold

I think EZ should exercise some moderation and move the lame ass partisan bickering posts that have already infected this thread.


----------



## Cuyo

RadiomanATL said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is impossible for me to say nice things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I love Radio's map thing.  Go ahead and add me btw, just like the profile says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any particular place in Denver? Bar, restaurant, stadium, park? Or can I choose?
Click to expand...


That's Denver Pennsylvania friend... But yeah, you can choose, if you're able to find any of those things mentioned.


----------



## DiveCon

Cuyo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> About someone you don't agree with politically on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that avatar of your's a pic of you if so it very nice, and yummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I came up with something else... I most decidedly agree with Bigreb here.  I think that's only the second time that happened.
> 
> Seriously EZ... Dayum.
Click to expand...

its not her, shes taller


----------



## random3434

Ah,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the same ole same ole from the usual suspects. 

====================================

Anyhoo:


*
I love Zoom-Boing's avatars, and our shared love for this man:*


----------



## DiveCon

manifold said:


> I think EZ should exercise some moderation and move the lame ass partisan bickering posts that have already infected this thread.


^^^^ i agree with that


----------



## Cuyo

DiveCon said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that avatar of your's a pic of you if so it very nice, and yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I came up with something else... I most decidedly agree with Bigreb here.  I think that's only the second time that happened.
> 
> Seriously EZ... Dayum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not her, shes taller
Click to expand...


lol, and prettier I've heard... (have you spread enough yet ez?)


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Cuyo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I came up with something else... I most decidedly agree with Bigreb here.  I think that's only the second time that happened.
> 
> Seriously EZ... Dayum.
> 
> 
> 
> its not her, shes taller
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, and prettier I've heard... (have you spread enough yet ez?)
Click to expand...


I've heard the same thing.


----------



## Big Fitz

Truthmatters owns a cute puppy?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Cuyo said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I love Radio's map thing.  Go ahead and add me btw, just like the profile says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any particular place in Denver? Bar, restaurant, stadium, park? Or can I choose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Denver Pennsylvania friend... But yeah, you can choose, if you're able to find any of those things mentioned.
Click to expand...


Oooh. Ok.


----------



## Ravi

Elvis doesn't suck.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Cuyo said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I love Radio's map thing.  Go ahead and add me btw, just like the profile says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any particular place in Denver? Bar, restaurant, stadium, park? Or can I choose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Denver Pennsylvania friend... But yeah, you can choose, if you're able to find any of those things mentioned.
Click to expand...


Johnnys Bar and Steakhouse. You're on


----------



## Big Black Dog

I think Dante is the most intelligent person on the USMB board.

Note to self:  Stop telling lies.


----------



## random3434

*The nice thing about being a mod, is you can start a thread for other people when needed. Here MM and TM, and anyone else that wants to join their discussion, go here now: *


http://www.usmessageboard.com/gener...ght-ms-and-truthmatters-room-with-a-view.html


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Jake Starkey well.....humm....uh...... I guess...... oh yell I got it now, I have POS REP him twice can't remember what it was for but I did it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Echo Zulu said:


> *The nice thing about being a mod, is you can start a thread for other people when needed. Here MM and TM, and anyone else that wants to join their discussion, go here now: *
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/gener...ght-ms-and-truthmatters-room-with-a-view.html



Thank you


----------



## Trajan

I like almost anyone who debates minus personal asides that just submarines a topic.  I am here to discuss;  not validate my or their opinions, ideology philosophy etc. as right or wrong really. 
I have learned much from Toro and William the wie, there are oh 15 or so people here whos outlook doesnt reflect mine or mine theirs apparently, yet I will read and discuss their posts.  

Then theres the whole social side, there are many who are great to just jaw with on just about anything not connected to politics ( thank god). 
I wont name names( I think they know who they are  ) , I dont want to rep. whore and I almost certainly will leave someone out and dont want to get negged either....


----------



## random3434

Trajan said:


> I like almost anyone who debates minus personal asides that just submarines a topic.  I am here to discuss;  not validate my or their opinions, ideology philosophy etc. as right or wrong really.
> I have learned much from Toro and William the wie, there are oh 15 or so people here whos outlook doesnt reflect mine or mine theirs apparently, yet I will read and discuss their posts.
> 
> Then theres the whole social side, there are many who are great to just jaw with on just about anything not connected to politics ( thank god).
> I wont name names( I think they know who they are  ) , I dont want to rep. whore and I almost certainly will leave someone out and dont want to get negged either....



You chickenshit milquetoast!


----------



## jillian

Cuyo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> About someone you don't agree with politically on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that avatar of your's a pic of you if so it very nice, and yummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I came up with something else... I most decidedly agree with Bigreb here.  I think that's only the second time that happened.
> 
> Seriously EZ... Dayum.
Click to expand...


it isn't EZ... and lulu used that avi, too. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Trajan

Echo Zulu said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like almost anyone who debates minus personal asides that just submarines a topic.  I am here to discuss;  not validate my or their opinions, ideology philosophy etc. as right or wrong really.
> I have learned much from Toro and William the wie, there are oh 15 or so people here whos outlook doesnt reflect mine or mine theirs apparently, yet I will read and discuss their posts.
> 
> Then theres the whole social side, there are many who are great to just jaw with on just about anything not connected to politics ( thank god).
> I wont name names( I think they know who they are  ) , I dont want to rep. whore and I almost certainly will leave someone out and dont want to get negged either....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You chickenshit milquetoast!
Click to expand...


I prefer 'Caspar' thx.....


----------



## random3434

jillian said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that avatar of your's a pic of you if so it very nice, and yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I came up with something else... I most decidedly agree with Bigreb here.  I think that's only the second time that happened.
> 
> Seriously EZ... Dayum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it isn't EZ... and lulu used that avi, too. *rolls eyes*
Click to expand...


Lulu used my Colts Avie? 

Cool, maybe all the chickas here should today, in honor of my *COLTS* making the smack down on the Jets tonight!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

jillian said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that avatar of your's a pic of you if so it very nice, and yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I came up with something else... I most decidedly agree with Bigreb here.  I think that's only the second time that happened.
> 
> Seriously EZ... Dayum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it isn't EZ... and lulu used that avi, too. *rolls eyes*
Click to expand...


ok it's not her but it shows her good tatste in pics.


----------



## random3434

Trajan said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like almost anyone who debates minus personal asides that just submarines a topic.  I am here to discuss;  not validate my or their opinions, ideology philosophy etc. as right or wrong really.
> I have learned much from Toro and William the wie, there are oh 15 or so people here whos outlook doesnt reflect mine or mine theirs apparently, yet I will read and discuss their posts.
> 
> Then theres the whole social side, there are many who are great to just jaw with on just about anything not connected to politics ( thank god).
> I wont name names( I think they know who they are  ) , I dont want to rep. whore and I almost certainly will leave someone out and dont want to get negged either....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You chickenshit milquetoast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer 'Caspar' thx.....
Click to expand...


You better go get your blankie, there's a BIG game tonight!


----------



## RadiomanATL

jillian said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that avatar of your's a pic of you if so it very nice, and yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I came up with something else... I most decidedly agree with Bigreb here.  I think that's only the second time that happened.
> 
> Seriously EZ... Dayum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it isn't EZ... and lulu used that avi, too. *rolls eyes*
Click to expand...


Don't ruin our fantasies Jillian. 

They are fragile things.


----------



## jillian

Trajan said:


> I like almost anyone who debates minus personal asides that just submarines a topic.  I am here to discuss;  not validate my or their opinions, ideology philosophy etc. as right or wrong really.
> I have learned much from Toro and William the wie, there are oh 15 or so people here who&#8217;s outlook doesn&#8217;t reflect mine or mine theirs apparently, yet I will read and discuss their posts.
> 
> Then theres the whole social side, there are many who are great to just jaw with on just about anything not connected to politics ( thank god).
> I won&#8217;t name names( I think they know who they are  ) , I don&#8217;t want to rep. whore and I almost certainly will leave someone out and don&#8217;t want to get negged either....



wuss  lol.. 

there are a lot of people on the 'other side' i really like even if i don't agree with them. and i find usually there's something i can agree about with most people here.

it's only the nasty loons who hate everyone that doesn't agree with them and who try to take even fun threads and make them ugly who are a problem.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I came up with something else... I most decidedly agree with Bigreb here.  I think that's only the second time that happened.
> 
> Seriously EZ... Dayum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it isn't EZ... and lulu used that avi, too. *rolls eyes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't ruin our fantasies Jillian.
> 
> They are fragile things.
Click to expand...


I've heard every thing on the internet is true since this is the internet that must be a picture of EZ. It just as to be.


----------



## jillian

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> it isn't EZ... and lulu used that avi, too. *rolls eyes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ruin our fantasies Jillian.
> 
> They are fragile things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've heard every thing on the internet is true since this is the internet that must be a picture of EZ. It just as to be.
Click to expand...


well, EZ's a hottie, just not *that* hottie.


----------



## Truthmatters

Im glad your dropped you idiot arguement


----------



## jillian

Truthmatters said:


> Im glad your dropped you idiot arguement



ummm... can we do a thread about people on our own *side* who we'd trade for a player to be named later?


----------



## RadiomanATL

jillian said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad your dropped you idiot arguement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm... can we do a thread about people on our own *side* who we'd trade for a player to be named later?
Click to expand...




We ain't taking TM or rdean.


----------



## jillian

RadiomanATL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad your dropped you idiot arguement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm... can we do a thread about people on our own *side* who we'd trade for a player to be named later?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ain't taking TM or rdean.
Click to expand...


ratsa fraatsa fritza.. 

$%^&#%

don't make me neg you for the first time.


----------



## RadiomanATL

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ummm... can we do a thread about people on our own *side* who we'd trade for a player to be named later?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ain't taking TM or rdean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ratsa fraatsa fritza..
Click to expand...


Well, OK.

We'll take them if you take skooserbill (s0n), TPS and The Rabbi.


----------



## RadiomanATL

...and (R)IGHTeous 1


----------



## RadiomanATL

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ummm... can we do a thread about people on our own *side* who we'd trade for a player to be named later?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ain't taking TM or rdean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ratsa fraatsa fritza..
> 
> $%^&#%
> 
> don't make me neg you for the first time.
Click to expand...


Neg me. Neg me hard.


----------



## hjmick

Big Black Dog said:


> I think Dante is the most intelligent person on the USMB board.
> 
> Note to self:  Stop telling lies.



EZ never said it had to be true, she just said it had to be nice...





jillian said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad your dropped you idiot arguement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm... can we do a thread about people on our own *side* who we'd trade for a player to be named later?
Click to expand...


You know you want me...


----------



## Ernie S.

Truthmatters is a cute little puppy.


----------



## Ernie S.

anuthervoice said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the government the founders left us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute doggy.
Click to expand...


I swear I hadn't gotten this far in the thread before my last post.


----------



## jillian

RadiomanATL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ain't taking TM or rdean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ratsa fraatsa fritza..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, OK.
> 
> We'll take them if you take skooserbill (s0n), TPS and The Rabbi.
Click to expand...


oh heck no. lol.. maybe we should just take the lot of them and put them on their own *team*.

then the grown ups can talk.


----------



## jillian

hjmick said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Dante is the most intelligent person on the USMB board.
> 
> Note to self:  Stop telling lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EZ never said it had to be true, she just said it had to be nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad your dropped you idiot arguement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm... can we do a thread about people on our own *side* who we'd trade for a player to be named later?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know you want me...
Click to expand...




you know you're one of our faves.


----------



## California Girl

Jillian is pretty smart... even when I disagree with her. 

LuLu is adorable.

EZ scares me.

Ravi makes me laugh. 

There are also quite a few on 'my side' that I would cheerfully kick in the ass if given the opportunity.


----------



## Trajan

Echo Zulu said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> You chickenshit milquetoast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer 'Caspar' thx.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better go get your blankie, there's a BIG game tonight!
Click to expand...


I am 'on it'!!!


----------



## Synthaholic

I like Saltshaker a lot, and Kat.  But I've known them for a long time (relatively speaking) from other boards.

I even like Liability, partly for the same reason, but also because we've had a running insult-fest for over six years now.  He's like an old shoe.


----------



## RadiomanATL

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ratsa fraatsa fritza..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, OK.
> 
> We'll take them if you take skooserbill (s0n), TPS and The Rabbi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh heck no. lol.. maybe we should just take the lot of them and put them on their own *team*.
> 
> then the grown ups can talk.
Click to expand...


I have a feeling they already go through life wearing a helmet anyway. They might as well have their own team.


----------



## Cuyo

jillian said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that avatar of your's a pic of you if so it very nice, and yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I came up with something else... I most decidedly agree with Bigreb here.  I think that's only the second time that happened.
> 
> Seriously EZ... Dayum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it isn't EZ... and lulu used that avi, too. *rolls eyes*
Click to expand...


I no its no really a EZ... What does you think, i is a stoopid?


----------



## Sallow

Echo Zulu said:


> About someone you don't agree with politically on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!



It's hard. I can't stand Luissa's "man avatar". No sir. Not at all.

I do however..very much approve of your "girl avatar"!


----------



## WillowTree

I enjoy Goldcatt's posts. She is smart. She shares information. We mostly disagree but I learn from her. Luissa is a doll. So is Valerie.


There are plenty on my side I'd cheefully kick in the ass given the opportunity.


----------



## uscitizen

Revere is not a total idiot.


----------



## DiveCon

uscitizen said:


> Revere is not a total idiot.


stop lyin


----------



## uscitizen

DiveCon said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revere is not a total idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> stop lyin
Click to expand...


Well I tried.


----------



## Luissa

Cuyo said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> About someone you don't agree with politically on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Trajan and Dive.  Dive might actually be the most mentally balanced righty here, with DTMB close second.  Other than that... Mom told me don't say anything at all.
Click to expand...


I agree about Dive, he is one of my favorites from either side. He is a very good guy.

I like many on the right.


----------



## Luissa

WillowTree said:


> I enjoy Goldcatt's posts. She is smart. She shares information. We mostly disagree but I learn from her. Luissa is a doll. So is Valerie.
> 
> 
> There are plenty on my side I'd cheefully kick in the ass given the opportunity.



I enjoy you too, Willow.... Even though  you don't know what a Bay is.


----------



## Luissa

Cuyo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I came up with something else... I most decidedly agree with Bigreb here.  I think that's only the second time that happened.
> 
> Seriously EZ... Dayum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it isn't EZ... and lulu used that avi, too. *rolls eyes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I no its no really a EZ... What does you think, i is a stoopid?
Click to expand...


I will say I never used her current avie. 
Mine was a Seahawk girl.


----------



## syrenn

I like jillian...a very cool lady. We, for the most part stand on different sides of many fences but can still be very friendly and nice to each other. She knows how to discuss a subject as you would with your friends.


----------



## Madeline

Divey is honest and restrained in argument....so is silky.  (Sheldon.)  Willow has been showing a whole 'nother side...kinder, smarter, much more like her, I suspect.  I have a fondness for Liability, as he well knows.  Kat and Foxfyre would appeal to anyone...both smart, ladylike and honest.

Bigreb can hit one outta the park now and again.  Ollie was kind to me from the first, and still is...a real gentleman.

I loved Quantum Windbag before I got here and I still will after I leave, if I ever do.

I adore del, as he well knows, and Care4all is a sweet, honest lady.  So is AquaAthena.

And Trajan is one smoking hot underwear model who can say whatever he likes as long as he looks like that.

LOL.

That's not all, just all I could think of off the top of my head.


----------



## syrenn

I like goldcatt....  shes funny as hell! We don't see eye to eye all of the time and we can still be nice to each other.  A very nice lady!


----------



## DiveCon

Luissa said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> About someone you don't agree with politically on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Trajan and Dive.  Dive might actually be the most mentally balanced righty here, with DTMB close second.  Other than that... Mom told me don't say anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree about Dive, he is one of my favorites from either side. He is a very good guy.
> 
> I like many on the right.
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## Madeline

syrenn said:


> I like goldcatt....  shes funny as hell! We don't see eye to eye all of the time and we can still be nice to each other.  A very nice lady!



Goldcatt is mah more articulate sista.  We thankies you!


----------



## DiveCon

syrenn said:


> I like goldcatt....  shes funny as hell! We don't see eye to eye all of the time and we can still be nice to each other.  A very nice lady!


whats not to like about goldcatt
LOL


----------



## syrenn

Madeleine is great, and we disagree on a whole lot of things!


----------



## Liability

WillowTree said:


> I enjoy Goldcatt's posts. She is smart. She shares information. We mostly disagree but I learn from her. Luissa is a doll. So is Valerie.
> 
> 
> There are plenty on my side I'd cheefully kick in the ass given the opportunity.



Great.  Now I have to carefully walk *AROUND* WT.


----------



## syrenn

I like WryCatcher. He and i just about NEVER agree on any subject. He states his opinions and is civil about it.


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like goldcatt....  shes funny as hell! We don't see eye to eye all of the time and we can still be nice to each other.  A very nice lady!
> 
> 
> 
> whats not to like about goldcatt
> LOL
Click to expand...


I dunno.  But I was once "informed" here that I must be gay because I spoke somewhat approvingly of GC.

This place is great.  Lottsa laffs.


----------



## MaggieMae

I appreciate the intelligence of PC and Foxfyre, the fairness of del and Meister, the bantering of California Girl and Si modo, and...I'll have to think on this more.


----------



## WillowTree

Luissa said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy Goldcatt's posts. She is smart. She shares information. We mostly disagree but I learn from her. Luissa is a doll. So is Valerie.
> 
> 
> There are plenty on my side I'd cheefully kick in the ass given the opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy you too, Willow.... Even though  you don't know what a Bay is.
Click to expand...


Yes I duz. I know what a Gulf is and I know what a Bay is. And, they are very different.


----------



## WillowTree

Liability said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy Goldcatt's posts. She is smart. She shares information. We mostly disagree but I learn from her. Luissa is a doll. So is Valerie.
> 
> 
> There are plenty on my side I'd cheefully kick in the ass given the opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great.  Now I have to carefully walk *AROUND* WT.
Click to expand...


  Not you sweetie.


----------



## MaggieMae

Echo Zulu said:


> Ah,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the same ole same ole from the usual suspects.
> 
> ====================================
> 
> Anyhoo:
> 
> 
> *
> I love Zoom-Boing's avatars, and our shared love for this man:*



Oh yeah....


----------



## Luissa

WillowTree said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy Goldcatt's posts. She is smart. She shares information. We mostly disagree but I learn from her. Luissa is a doll. So is Valerie.
> 
> 
> There are plenty on my side I'd cheefully kick in the ass given the opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy you too, Willow.... Even though  you don't know what a Bay is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I duz. I know what a Gulf is and I know what a Bay is. And, they are very different.
Click to expand...


But a bay has to be apart of a Gulf or larger body of water.


----------



## DiveCon

Luissa said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy you too, Willow.... Even though  you don't know what a Bay is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I duz. I know what a Gulf is and I know what a Bay is. And, they are very different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But a bay has to be apart of a Gulf or larger body of water.
Click to expand...

shhhh


----------



## MaggieMae

jillian said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like almost anyone who debates minus personal asides that just submarines a topic.  I am here to discuss;  not validate my or their opinions, ideology philosophy etc. as right or wrong really.
> I have learned much from Toro and William the wie, there are oh 15 or so people here whos outlook doesnt reflect mine or mine theirs apparently, yet I will read and discuss their posts.
> 
> Then theres the whole social side, there are many who are great to just jaw with on just about anything not connected to politics ( thank god).
> I wont name names( I think they know who they are  ) , I dont want to rep. whore and I almost certainly will leave someone out and dont want to get negged either....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wuss  lol..
> 
> there are a lot of people on the 'other side' i really like even if i don't agree with them. and i find usually there's something i can agree about with most people here.
> 
> it's only the nasty loons who hate everyone that doesn't agree with them and who try to take even fun threads and make them ugly who are a problem.
Click to expand...


Why is it most days those are the ONLY ONES I seem to run into on this board?


----------



## WillowTree

Luissa said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy you too, Willow.... Even though  you don't know what a Bay is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I duz. I know what a Gulf is and I know what a Bay is. And, they are very different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But a bay has to be apart of a Gulf or larger body of water.
Click to expand...


A bay is fed by a gulf and by rivers.


----------



## California Girl

uscitizen said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revere is not a total idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> stop lyin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I tried.
Click to expand...


Piss poor attempt. And a blatant lie.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

MaggieMae said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the same ole same ole from the usual suspects.
> 
> ====================================
> 
> Anyhoo:
> 
> 
> *
> I love Zoom-Boing's avatars, and our shared love for this man:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....
Click to expand...

Thats just disgusting


----------



## Annie

Echo Zulu said:


> About someone you don't agree with politically on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!



EZ, it's very easy to like you, even if we often disagree on what's best for the country. I'd never believe your choices are based on party, but what you think is best for all.


----------



## MaggieMae

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ratsa fraatsa fritza..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, OK.
> 
> We'll take them if you take skooserbill (s0n), TPS and The Rabbi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh heck no. lol.. maybe we should just take the lot of them and put them on their own *team*.
> 
> then the grown ups can talk.
Click to expand...


If only.


----------



## MaggieMae

uscitizen said:


> Revere is not a total idiot.



How can you tell? When does he ever say any more than ten words?


----------



## MaggieMae

bigrebnc1775 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the same ole same ole from the usual suspects.
> 
> ====================================
> 
> Anyhoo:
> 
> 
> *
> I love Zoom-Boing's avatars, and our shared love for this man:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats just disgusting
Click to expand...


Why? Can't an old gal reminisce? Josh is hot without even trying.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Echo Zulu said:


> About someone you don't agree with politically on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!



Their parents may have had good memories  of them when they were children.


----------



## uscitizen

Gulf is an oil company and bay is a color of a horse.
Hounds also bay.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

MaggieMae said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just disgusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Can't an old gal reminisce? Josh is hot without even trying.
Click to expand...


nawh it's digusting those thoughts you are thinking yuck....


----------



## Cuyo

Luissa said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> About someone you don't agree with politically on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Trajan and Dive.  Dive might actually be the most mentally balanced righty here, with DTMB close second.  Other than that... Mom told me don't say anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree about Dive, he is one of my favorites from either side. He is a very good guy.
> 
> I like many on the right.
Click to expand...


Whoa Dive, you "Thank" her for agreeing with me, but don't "Thank" me for the initial post?  Dats fukt up.


----------



## Madeline

Cuyo said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Trajan and Dive.  Dive might actually be the most mentally balanced righty here, with DTMB close second.  Other than that... Mom told me don't say anything at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about Dive, he is one of my favorites from either side. He is a very good guy.
> 
> I like many on the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoa Dive, you "Thank" her for agreeing with me, but don't "Thank" me for the initial post?  Dats fukt up.
Click to expand...


We all thankie you, Cuyo.


----------



## xotoxi

TeaPartySamurai makes me chuckle.


----------



## DiveCon

Cuyo said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Trajan and Dive.  Dive might actually be the most mentally balanced righty here, with DTMB close second.  Other than that... Mom told me don't say anything at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about Dive, he is one of my favorites from either side. He is a very good guy.
> 
> I like many on the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoa Dive, you "Thank" her for agreeing with me, but don't "Thank" me for the initial post?  Dats fukt up.
Click to expand...

sorry, oversight corrected
i had thought i had repped you for it but i find i hadnt even done that


----------



## manifold

toxoxi has mad photoshop skilz.


----------



## Big Fitz

Rdean is consistant?


----------



## Big Fitz

Old Rocks can resist reality with the best of them?


----------



## Big Fitz

I am suave and dashing... dripping with oodles of savoir faire?


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

RadiomanATL said:


> ...and (R)IGHTeous 1



That doesn't even make sense.  Try again.

Anyway.  Shintao, he's a laugh riot, not for reason good to him, but yea, a laugh riot.

Same for Starkey, rdean, TM.

As for actually knowing wtf they're talkin bout in debate...........nope sorry.


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and (R)IGHTeous 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't even make sense.  Try again.
> 
> Anyway.  Shintao, he's a laugh riot, not for reason good to him, but yea, a laugh riot.
> 
> Same for Starkey, rdean, TM.
> 
> As for actually knowing wtf they're talkin bout in debate...........nope sorry.
Click to expand...


I promise you, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Madeline

JakeStakey is articulate.

Let's not throw the baby out with the bathwater here, fellas.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and (R)IGHTeous 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't even make sense.  Try again.
> 
> Anyway.  Shintao, he's a laugh riot, not for reason good to him, but yea, a laugh riot.
> 
> Same for Starkey, rdean, TM.
> 
> As for actually knowing wtf they're talkin bout in debate...........nope sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I promise you, it makes perfect sense.
Click to expand...


Nope, especially seeing as how I'm clearly 1 of the USMB right's pwner all stars.

Try again dude.


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't even make sense.  Try again.
> 
> Anyway.  Shintao, he's a laugh riot, not for reason good to him, but yea, a laugh riot.
> 
> Same for Starkey, rdean, TM.
> 
> As for actually knowing wtf they're talkin bout in debate...........nope sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you, it makes perfect sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, especially seeing as how I'm clearly 1 of the USMB right's pwner all stars.
> 
> Try again dude.
Click to expand...


Pwner all star?

Didja mean to prove me right?


----------



## elvis

Echo Zulu said:


> About someone you don't agree with politically on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!




something nice.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you, it makes perfect sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, especially seeing as how I'm clearly 1 of the USMB right's pwner all stars.
> 
> Try again dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pwner all star?
> 
> Didja mean to prove me right?
Click to expand...


Oh dear.  You're starting to embarrass yourself now man.  Everyone on the right, and middle see what I say, see, what you don't.  *It obviously explains my off the charts thanks and rep for someone's who's only been here bout a month.
*

You're forgiven tho.  You've been relatively cool up to now, so Ima advise you not to travel the road of loon trolls like Starkey, Shintao, rdean, "Truth"Matters, all dunces pwned by yours truly, along with swaths of others.  Tis a dark, desolate, IQ voided place that I doubt you wanna reside in.

Next.


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, especially seeing as how I'm clearly 1 of the USMB right's pwner all stars.
> 
> Try again dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pwner all star?
> 
> Didja mean to prove me right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear.  You're starting to embarrass yourself now man.  Everyone on the right, and middle see what I say, see, what you don't.  *It obviously explains my off the charts thanks and rep for someone's who's only been here bout a month.
> *
> 
> You're forgiven tho.  You've been relatively cool up to now, so Ima advise you not to travel the road of loon trolls like Starkey, Shintao, rdean, "Truth"Matters, all dunces pwned by yours truly, along with swaths of others.  Tis a dark, desolate, IQ voided place that I doubt you wanna reside in.
> 
> Next.
Click to expand...


You best go back up and look at the context of the discussion.

You're one of the ones we want to trade. Exactly because of your juvenile insecurities. As outlined by you so wonderfully in your post.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pwner all star?
> 
> Didja mean to prove me right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear.  You're starting to embarrass yourself now man.  Everyone on the right, and middle see what I say, see, what you don't.  *It obviously explains my off the charts thanks and rep for someone's who's only been here bout a month.
> *
> 
> You're forgiven tho.  You've been relatively cool up to now, so Ima advise you not to travel the road of loon trolls like Starkey, Shintao, rdean, "Truth"Matters, all dunces pwned by yours truly, along with swaths of others.  Tis a dark, desolate, IQ voided place that I doubt you wanna reside in.
> 
> Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You best go back up and look at the context of the discussion.
> 
> You're one of the ones we want to trade. Exactly because of your juvenile insecurities. As outlined by you so wonderfully in your post.
Click to expand...


In other words, you know I'm right and are deflecting.

Next.


----------



## jillian

Luissa said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> it isn't EZ... and lulu used that avi, too. *rolls eyes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I no its no really a EZ... What does you think, i is a stoopid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will say I never used her current avie.
> Mine was a Seahawk girl.
Click to expand...


Oops


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear.  You're starting to embarrass yourself now man.  Everyone on the right, and middle see what I say, see, what you don't.  *It obviously explains my off the charts thanks and rep for someone's who's only been here bout a month.
> *
> 
> You're forgiven tho.  You've been relatively cool up to now, so Ima advise you not to travel the road of loon trolls like Starkey, Shintao, rdean, "Truth"Matters, all dunces pwned by yours truly, along with swaths of others.  Tis a dark, desolate, IQ voided place that I doubt you wanna reside in.
> 
> Next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You best go back up and look at the context of the discussion.
> 
> You're one of the ones we want to trade. Exactly because of your juvenile insecurities. As outlined by you so wonderfully in your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you know I'm right and are deflecting.
> 
> Next.
Click to expand...


Right about what?

You're one of the ones we want to trade. You have yet to put forth any argument about anything. Just a bunch of prattle about rep and thanks and how much of a pwner you are. All of which just reinforces your juvenile insecurities and cements the point that you would be in the top 10 on a trade list.


----------



## Liability

Madeline said:


> JakeStakey is articulate.
> 
> Let's not throw the baby out with the bathwater here, fellas.



Jake is an odd case.  I find I generally disagree with him and yet, even so, he can be genuine and rational.  I thought he was nothing but a poseur and a bit of a dick.  But I find there are aspects to him that are actually commendable.


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You best go back up and look at the context of the discussion.
> 
> You're one of the ones we want to trade. Exactly because of your juvenile insecurities. As outlined by you so wonderfully in your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you know I'm right and are deflecting.
> 
> Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right about what?
> 
> You're one of the ones we want to trade. You have yet to put forth any argument about anything. Just a bunch of prattle about rep and thanks and how much of a pwner you are. All of which just reinforces your juvenile insecurities and cements the point that you would be in the top 10 on a trade list.
Click to expand...


His boast about his rep made me


----------



## RadiomanATL

California Girl said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you know I'm right and are deflecting.
> 
> Next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right about what?
> 
> You're one of the ones we want to trade. You have yet to put forth any argument about anything. Just a bunch of prattle about rep and thanks and how much of a pwner you are. All of which just reinforces your juvenile insecurities and cements the point that you would be in the top 10 on a trade list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His boast about his rep made me
Click to expand...


Yeah


----------



## jillian

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You best go back up and look at the context of the discussion.
> You're one of the ones we want to trade. Exactly because of your juvenile insecurities. As outlined by you so wonderfully in your post.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you know I'm right and are deflecting.
> Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right about what?
> 
> You're one of the ones we want to trade. You have yet to put forth any argument about anything. Just a bunch of prattle about rep and thanks and how much of a pwner you are. All of which just reinforces your juvenile insecurities and cements the point that you would be in the top 10 on a trade list.
Click to expand...


He's alsonone of those losers who writes things on your profile page while blocking his own.


----------



## RadiomanATL

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you know I'm right and are deflecting.
> Next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right about what?
> 
> You're one of the ones we want to trade. You have yet to put forth any argument about anything. Just a bunch of prattle about rep and thanks and how much of a pwner you are. All of which just reinforces your juvenile insecurities and cements the point that you would be in the top 10 on a trade list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's alsonone of those losers who writes things on your profile page while blocking his own.
Click to expand...


Really?

That cowardly, huh?


----------



## westwall

Truthmatters has a very nice puppy!


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You best go back up and look at the context of the discussion.
> 
> You're one of the ones we want to trade. Exactly because of your juvenile insecurities. As outlined by you so wonderfully in your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you know I'm right and are deflecting.
> 
> Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right about what?
> 
> You're one of the ones we want to trade. You have yet to put forth any argument about anything. Just a bunch of prattle about rep and thanks and how much of a pwner you are. All of which just reinforces your juvenile insecurities and cements the point that you would be in the top 10 on a trade list.
Click to expand...


So I guess you're selecting to continue to embarrass yourself.

Again, my rep and thanks are off the charts cuz I'M RIGHT, USUALLY ALL THE TIME.  My fellow righties here obviously see this, so does the middle.  AGAIN, this is why my thanks and rep are so high for someone like me who's been here not very long.

THE ONLY wacko haters who neg rep me are trolls like "right"winger, cyber stalkin haters like jillian as it's all her slow, obsessed lil self can do, she doesn't even try to hide it as she doesn't even give reason, and similar ilk, NEVER cuz I'm actually @ fault in debate.

But keep up with this weird lil, pretend trade list you made up in your head dude........yea..........


----------



## jillian

RadiomanATL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ain't taking TM or rdean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ratsa fraatsa fritza..
> 
> $%^&#%
> 
> don't make me neg you for the first time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neg me. Neg me hard.
Click to expand...


:roll eyes:


----------



## Revere

Cullen Jenkins is expected to return for the playoffs.


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you know I'm right and are deflecting.
> 
> Next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right about what?
> 
> You're one of the ones we want to trade. You have yet to put forth any argument about anything. Just a bunch of prattle about rep and thanks and how much of a pwner you are. All of which just reinforces your juvenile insecurities and cements the point that you would be in the top 10 on a trade list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess you're selecting to continue to embarrass yourself.
> 
> Again, my rep and thanks are off the charts cuz I'M RIGHT, USUALLY ALL THE TIME.  My fellow righties here obviously see this, so does the middle.  AGAIN, this is why my thanks and rep are so high for someone like me who's been here not very long.
> 
> THE ONLY wacko haters who neg rep me are trolls like "right"winger, cyber stalkin haters like jillian as it's all her slow, obsessed lil self can do, she doesn't even try to hide it as she doesn't even give reason, and similar ilk, NEVER cuz I'm actually @ fault in debate.
> 
> But keep up with this weird lil, pretend trade list you made up in your head dude........yea..........
Click to expand...


Well, if rep is the determining factor in how right someone is, I'm twice as right as you are.

You're at 15 after one month. Thats your baseline. I'm averaging 36 a month. And I even beg for neg reps.

I win.

Of course, the fascination with rep just continues to showcase your juvenile insecurities, and continues to prove that you would be in the top 10 on a trade list.


----------



## RadiomanATL

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ratsa fraatsa fritza..
> 
> $%^&#%
> 
> don't make me neg you for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neg me. Neg me hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :roll eyes:
Click to expand...


You know you want to!


----------



## jillian

RadiomanATL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right about what?
> 
> You're one of the ones we want to trade. You have yet to put forth any argument about anything. Just a bunch of prattle about rep and thanks and how much of a pwner you are. All of which just reinforces your juvenile insecurities and cements the point that you would be in the top 10 on a trade list.
> 
> 
> 
> He's alsonone of those losers who writes things on your profile page while blocking his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> That cowardly, huh?
Click to expand...


Yep. And now he's having a meltdown. Somehow I think he missed the point of this thread.


----------



## Valerie

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> THE ONLY *wacko haters *who neg rep me are trolls like "right"winger, *cyber stalkin haters like jillian* as it's all her slow, obsessed lil self can do, she doesn't even try to hide it as she doesn't even give reason, and similar ilk, NEVER cuz I'm actually @ fault in debate.
> 
> But keep up with this weird lil, pretend trade list you *made up in your head dude........yea.......*...





  Project much?


----------



## RadiomanATL

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's alsonone of those losers who writes things on your profile page while blocking his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> That cowardly, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. And now he's having a meltdown. Somehow I think he missed the point of this thread.
Click to expand...


I think so to.

BTW, isn't this an example of pwnage too?


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's alsonone of those losers who writes things on your profile page while blocking his own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> That cowardly, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. And now he's having a meltdown. Somehow I think he missed the point of this thread.
Click to expand...


Hilarious coming from my wacko cyber stalker.

Try again loon.


----------



## mudwhistle

Truthmatters said:


> I love the government the founders left us.



As usual you don't listen to instructions....nor to the true purpose of this thread.

You're supposed to say something nice of someone you don't agree with HERE, not the government. 

Example: Nothing Truthmatters says agrees with me, but I respect her strong beliefs nonetheless.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Like I said, I can compliment delusional wack jobs like jillian, and now sadly, RATL as they provide me with alotta laughs.

Jillian's cyber stalker self sits there, @ her PC likely goin "HA! oooo neg rep this'll get em good!"  Either that or just screaming @ her PC cuz I still won't validate her flame trolling with flirting of some type.

And RATL enjoys making up pretend lists in his head and trying to project them into reality.


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Like I said, I can compliment delusional wack jobs like jillian, and now sadly, RATL as they provide me with alotta laughs.
> 
> Jillian's cyber stalker self sits there, @ her PC likely goin "HA! oooo neg rep this'll get em good!"  Either that or just screaming @ her PC cuz I still won't validate her flame trolling with flirting of some type.
> 
> And RATL enjoys making up pretend lists in his head and trying to project them into reality.



I remember someone had a list in their sig...and not too long ago either...until it became the laughing stock of the entire board...


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right about what?
> 
> You're one of the ones we want to trade. You have yet to put forth any argument about anything. Just a bunch of prattle about rep and thanks and how much of a pwner you are. All of which just reinforces your juvenile insecurities and cements the point that you would be in the top 10 on a trade list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess you're selecting to continue to embarrass yourself.
> 
> Again, my rep and thanks are off the charts cuz I'M RIGHT, USUALLY ALL THE TIME.  My fellow righties here obviously see this, so does the middle.  AGAIN, this is why my thanks and rep are so high for someone like me who's been here not very long.
> 
> THE ONLY wacko haters who neg rep me are trolls like "right"winger, cyber stalkin haters like jillian as it's all her slow, obsessed lil self can do, she doesn't even try to hide it as she doesn't even give reason, and similar ilk, NEVER cuz I'm actually @ fault in debate.
> 
> But keep up with this weird lil, pretend trade list you made up in your head dude........yea..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if rep is the determining factor in how right someone is, I'm twice as right as you are.
> 
> You're at 15 after one month. Thats your baseline. I'm averaging 36 a month. And I even beg for neg reps.
> 
> I win.
> 
> Of course, the fascination with rep just continues to showcase your juvenile insecurities, and continues to prove that you would be in the top 10 on a trade list.
Click to expand...


You've also been here alot longer than me.  Bet by the time I've been here as long as you have by today, I'll very likely have more rep and thanks than you.

Thanks for that amusing math fail tho.

Any body else wanna try a comedic routine here?


----------



## Cuyo

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right about what?
> 
> You're one of the ones we want to trade. You have yet to put forth any argument about anything. Just a bunch of prattle about rep and thanks and how much of a pwner you are. All of which just reinforces your juvenile insecurities and cements the point that you would be in the top 10 on a trade list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess you're selecting to continue to embarrass yourself.
> 
> Again, my rep and thanks are off the charts cuz I'M RIGHT, USUALLY ALL THE TIME.  My fellow righties here obviously see this, so does the middle.  AGAIN, this is why my thanks and rep are so high for someone like me who's been here not very long.
> 
> THE ONLY wacko haters who neg rep me are trolls like "right"winger, cyber stalkin haters like jillian as it's all her slow, obsessed lil self can do, she doesn't even try to hide it as she doesn't even give reason, and similar ilk, NEVER cuz I'm actually @ fault in debate.
> 
> But keep up with this weird lil, pretend trade list you made up in your head dude........yea..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if rep is the determining factor in how right someone is, I'm twice as right as you are.
> 
> You're at 15 after one month. Thats your baseline. I'm averaging 36 a month. And I even beg for neg reps.
> 
> I win.
Click to expand...


No.  It's Rep/Post Count.  

Radioman is a .039.

(S)PINEless1 is a .008.

So yea Radioman, you win. By a 5-1 margin.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I can compliment delusional wack jobs like jillian, and now sadly, RATL as they provide me with alotta laughs.
> 
> Jillian's cyber stalker self sits there, @ her PC likely goin "HA! oooo neg rep this'll get em good!"  Either that or just screaming @ her PC cuz I still won't validate her flame trolling with flirting of some type.
> 
> And RATL enjoys making up pretend lists in his head and trying to project them into reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember someone had a list in their sig...and not too long ago either...until it became the laughing stock of the entire board...
Click to expand...


Actually, I took that off cuz a fellow righty said lists that call people out rile up the Coffee Shop too much.

Just as well tho, that belt was too much truth too fast.  You do fail again tho.

Try again?  Or thanks for playing.


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess you're selecting to continue to embarrass yourself.
> 
> Again, my rep and thanks are off the charts cuz I'M RIGHT, USUALLY ALL THE TIME.  My fellow righties here obviously see this, so does the middle.  AGAIN, this is why my thanks and rep are so high for someone like me who's been here not very long.
> 
> THE ONLY wacko haters who neg rep me are trolls like "right"winger, cyber stalkin haters like jillian as it's all her slow, obsessed lil self can do, she doesn't even try to hide it as she doesn't even give reason, and similar ilk, NEVER cuz I'm actually @ fault in debate.
> 
> But keep up with this weird lil, pretend trade list you made up in your head dude........yea..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if rep is the determining factor in how right someone is, I'm twice as right as you are.
> 
> You're at 15 after one month. Thats your baseline. I'm averaging 36 a month. And I even beg for neg reps.
> 
> I win.
> 
> Of course, the fascination with rep just continues to showcase your juvenile insecurities, and continues to prove that you would be in the top 10 on a trade list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've also been here alot longer than me.  Bet by the time I've been here as long as you have by today, I'll very likely have more rep and thanks than you.
> 
> Thanks for that amusing math fail tho.
> 
> Any body else wanna try a comedic routine here?
Click to expand...


Math fail?

1 month equals 15 for you.

18 months equals 684 for me.

684 divided by 18 = 38.

38 per month.


You can try to call it a fail all you want, but math doesn't lie. It's a straightforward equation. Since your premise is that you have this "massive" rep in one month therefore your arguments have validity (  ), I have just proved that there are others who get more per month. Therefore their arguments have more validity than yours, if you wish to remain logically consistent.

But it appears that you and logic are on divergent paths here.


----------



## DiveCon

HEY dere is a wholelota "not gittin da point" here


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I can compliment delusional wack jobs like jillian, and now sadly, RATL as they provide me with alotta laughs.
> 
> Jillian's cyber stalker self sits there, @ her PC likely goin "HA! oooo neg rep this'll get em good!"  Either that or just screaming @ her PC cuz I still won't validate her flame trolling with flirting of some type.
> 
> And RATL enjoys making up pretend lists in his head and trying to project them into reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember someone had a list in their sig...and not too long ago either...until it became the laughing stock of the entire board...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I took that off cuz a fellow righty said lists that call people out rile up the Coffee Shop too much.
> 
> Just as well tho, that belt was too much truth too fast.  You do fail again tho.
> 
> Try again?  Or thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


Fail?

I do not think you know what that word means. Unless you are leading by example.

I just said that you had a list. You just confirmed you had a list. 

. <------- You.  








. <------ logic.


Never shall the two meet.


----------



## RadiomanATL

DiveCon said:


> HEY dere is a wholelota "not gittin da point" here



Eh, I'm sick of conservatives that embarrass the cause of conservatism.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Cuyo said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess you're selecting to continue to embarrass yourself.
> 
> Again, my rep and thanks are off the charts cuz I'M RIGHT, USUALLY ALL THE TIME.  My fellow righties here obviously see this, so does the middle.  AGAIN, this is why my thanks and rep are so high for someone like me who's been here not very long.
> 
> THE ONLY wacko haters who neg rep me are trolls like "right"winger, cyber stalkin haters like jillian as it's all her slow, obsessed lil self can do, she doesn't even try to hide it as she doesn't even give reason, and similar ilk, NEVER cuz I'm actually @ fault in debate.
> 
> But keep up with this weird lil, pretend trade list you made up in your head dude........yea..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if rep is the determining factor in how right someone is, I'm twice as right as you are.
> 
> You're at 15 after one month. Thats your baseline. I'm averaging 36 a month. And I even beg for neg reps.
> 
> I win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It's Rep/Post Count.
> 
> Radioman is a .039.
> 
> (S)PINEless1 is a .008.
> 
> So yea Radioman, you win. By a 5-1 margin.
Click to expand...


*^^^^^^^^*






Post count means absolutely nothing, you trolling moron.  There are other trolls here like you who have more posts than me, and they're the laughing stock of the board, like TM, rdean, etc.

Nice math fail tho.

I also wouldn't advise your lil bitch ass to call anyone spineless, especially me.  Remember?  I'm the one who dared your dumb lil coward self to come over here and see how real I really am after you trolled and tried to claim I was fake.  Internet tough guy suits you well.

Of course you aint, were silent.

Now go save some face, leaving would be a good start.


----------



## DiveCon

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if rep is the determining factor in how right someone is, I'm twice as right as you are.
> 
> You're at 15 after one month. Thats your baseline. I'm averaging 36 a month. And I even beg for neg reps.
> 
> I win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It's Rep/Post Count.
> 
> Radioman is a .039.
> 
> (S)PINEless1 is a .008.
> 
> So yea Radioman, you win. By a 5-1 margin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *^^^^^^^^*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post count means absolutely nothing, you trolling moron.  There are other trolls here like you who have more posts than me, and they're the laughing stock of the board, like TM, rdean, etc.
> 
> Nice math fail tho.
> 
> I also wouldn't advise your lil bitch ass to call anyone spineless, especially me.  Remember?  I'm the one who dared your dumb lil coward self to come over here and see how real I really am after you trolled and tried to claim I was fake.  Internet tough guy suits you well.
> 
> Of course you aint, were silent.
> 
> Now go save some face, leaving would be a good start.
Click to expand...

rep/post is a valid contention


----------



## saltshaker

People you disagree politically is not always those of the other party. Sometimes I don't agree with some Republicans. So I'll call those I don't agree with, THE OTHERS. THE OTHERS are human and they're allowed to be wrong. Most of them *good people* and mean no harm.


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if rep is the determining factor in how right someone is, I'm twice as right as you are.
> 
> You're at 15 after one month. Thats your baseline. I'm averaging 36 a month. And I even beg for neg reps.
> 
> I win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It's Rep/Post Count.
> 
> Radioman is a .039.
> 
> (S)PINEless1 is a .008.
> 
> So yea Radioman, you win. By a 5-1 margin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *^^^^^^^^*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post count means absolutely nothing, you trolling moron.  There are other trolls here like you who have more posts than me, and they're the laughing stock of the board, like TM, rdean, etc.
> 
> Nice math fail tho.
> 
> I also wouldn't advise your lil bitch ass to call anyone spineless, especially me.  Remember?  I'm the one who dared your dumb lil coward self to come over here and see how real I really am after you trolled and tried to claim I was fake.  Internet tough guy suits you well.
> 
> Of course you aint, were silent.
> 
> Now go save some face, leaving would be a good start.
Click to expand...


It's rep : post count ratio. 

You blithering fool. And that does mean more.

Take the rep, divided by the number of posts. That gives you the average rep weight per post that you make. Mine is at .039. For every post I make, on average it's worth .039 rep points.

Please, don't try to do math. Like logic, it's not your strong suit.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if rep is the determining factor in how right someone is, I'm twice as right as you are.
> 
> You're at 15 after one month. Thats your baseline. I'm averaging 36 a month. And I even beg for neg reps.
> 
> I win.
> 
> Of course, the fascination with rep just continues to showcase your juvenile insecurities, and continues to prove that you would be in the top 10 on a trade list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've also been here alot longer than me.  Bet by the time I've been here as long as you have by today, I'll very likely have more rep and thanks than you.
> 
> Thanks for that amusing math fail tho.
> 
> Any body else wanna try a comedic routine here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Math fail?
> 
> 1 month equals 15 for you.
> 
> 18 months equals 684 for me.
> 
> 684 divided by 18 = 38.
> 
> 38 per month.
> 
> 
> You can try to call it a fail all you want, but math doesn't lie. It's a straightforward equation. Since your premise is that you have this "massive" rep in one month therefore your arguments have validity (  ), I have just proved that there are others who get more per month. Therefore their arguments have more validity than yours, if you wish to remain logically consistent.
> 
> But it appears that you and logic are on divergent paths here.
Click to expand...


So now we're making up numbers?

You've been here roughly a year and a half.  No other poster who's been here as long as me has as much rep or thanks as I do, that I've seen anyway.  *You obviously cannot predict the rate @ which I'll get more rep, or thanks, as that fluctuates each time it's given from 16 to 360 some points each time.  I could very well amass more rep and thanks this month or next month that I did in December.*

Like I said, I could very well have near, just as much, or more than you by a year and a half here.

So keep tryna guesstimate, assume, and make an ass outta yourself.  You're too funny dude.


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've also been here alot longer than me.  Bet by the time I've been here as long as you have by today, I'll very likely have more rep and thanks than you.
> 
> Thanks for that amusing math fail tho.
> 
> Any body else wanna try a comedic routine here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Math fail?
> 
> 1 month equals 15 for you.
> 
> 18 months equals 684 for me.
> 
> 684 divided by 18 = 38.
> 
> 38 per month.
> 
> 
> You can try to call it a fail all you want, but math doesn't lie. It's a straightforward equation. Since your premise is that you have this "massive" rep in one month therefore your arguments have validity (  ), I have just proved that there are others who get more per month. Therefore their arguments have more validity than yours, if you wish to remain logically consistent.
> 
> But it appears that you and logic are on divergent paths here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now we're making up numbers?
> 
> You've been here roughly a year and a half.  No other poster who's been here as long as me has as much rep or thanks as I do, that I've seen anyway.  *You obviously cannot predict the rate @ which I'll get more rep, or thanks, as that fluctuates each time it's given from 16 to 360 some points each time.  I could very well amass more rep and thanks this month or next month that I did in December.*
> 
> Like I said, I could very well have near, just as much, or more than you by a year and a half here.
> 
> So keep tryna guesstimate, assume, and make an ass outta yourself.  You're too funny dude.
Click to expand...


Making up numbers?

They're right there on the board, ijit 

You're the one saying that you have a massive rep in a month, and used that as the backbone as to why you're argument has more validity than others. I'm simply holding you to the same standard that you set.

Not my fault if you see the error of it and now want to back away from it.


----------



## Cuyo

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if rep is the determining factor in how right someone is, I'm twice as right as you are.
> 
> You're at 15 after one month. Thats your baseline. I'm averaging 36 a month. And I even beg for neg reps.
> 
> I win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It's Rep/Post Count.
> 
> Radioman is a .039.
> 
> (S)PINEless1 is a .008.
> 
> So yea Radioman, you win. By a 5-1 margin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *^^^^^^^^*
> 
> 
> Post count means absolutely nothing, you trolling moron.  There are other trolls here like you who have more posts than me, and they're the laughing stock of the board, like TM, rdean, etc.
Click to expand...


Yeah, cuz _I'm_ the one obsessing over rep...


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It's Rep/Post Count.
> 
> Radioman is a .039.
> 
> (S)PINEless1 is a .008.
> 
> So yea Radioman, you win. By a 5-1 margin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^^^^^^^^*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post count means absolutely nothing, you trolling moron.  There are other trolls here like you who have more posts than me, and they're the laughing stock of the board, like TM, rdean, etc.
> 
> Nice math fail tho.
> 
> I also wouldn't advise your lil bitch ass to call anyone spineless, especially me.  Remember?  I'm the one who dared your dumb lil coward self to come over here and see how real I really am after you trolled and tried to claim I was fake.  Internet tough guy suits you well.
> 
> Of course you aint, were silent.
> 
> Now go save some face, leaving would be a good start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's rep : post count ratio.
> 
> You blithering fool. And that does mean more.
> 
> Take the rep, divided by the number of posts. That gives you the average rep weight per post that you make. Mine is at .039. For every post I make, on average it's worth .039 rep points.
> 
> Please, don't try to do math. Like logic, it's not your strong suit.
Click to expand...


Damn you're stupid!

Post count can fluctuate alot, over a period of days, a month, etc.  You clearly cannot predict if, or when you'll get rep points from a post.  Therefore it's clearly asinine for you yo keep grandstanding (bordering on trolling) like this, unless you wanna be laughed off here.

Your ratio can obviously change @ any give time almost, as I've proven.

Now, are you done?  Or are there anymore attempts @ intelligence or math you wanna make?


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *^^^^^^^^*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post count means absolutely nothing, you trolling moron.  There are other trolls here like you who have more posts than me, and they're the laughing stock of the board, like TM, rdean, etc.
> 
> Nice math fail tho.
> 
> I also wouldn't advise your lil bitch ass to call anyone spineless, especially me.  Remember?  I'm the one who dared your dumb lil coward self to come over here and see how real I really am after you trolled and tried to claim I was fake.  Internet tough guy suits you well.
> 
> Of course you aint, were silent.
> 
> Now go save some face, leaving would be a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's rep : post count ratio.
> 
> You blithering fool. And that does mean more.
> 
> Take the rep, divided by the number of posts. That gives you the average rep weight per post that you make. Mine is at .039. For every post I make, on average it's worth .039 rep points.
> 
> Please, don't try to do math. Like logic, it's not your strong suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn you're stupid!
> 
> Post count can fluctuate alot, over a period of days, a month, etc.  You clearly cannot predict if, or when you'll get rep points from a post.  Therefore it's clearly asinine for you yo keep grandstanding (bordering on trolling) like this, unless you wanna be laughed off here.
> 
> Your ratio can obviously change @ any give time almost, as I've proven.
> 
> Now, are you done?  Or are there anymore attempts @ intelligence or math you wanna make?
Click to expand...


Oh, so rep isn't worth much then? 

But you kept bragging about how massive yours was. 

Thanks for proving my point 

You've been schooled


----------



## DiveCon

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *^^^^^^^^*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post count means absolutely nothing, you trolling moron.  There are other trolls here like you who have more posts than me, and they're the laughing stock of the board, like TM, rdean, etc.
> 
> Nice math fail tho.
> 
> I also wouldn't advise your lil bitch ass to call anyone spineless, especially me.  Remember?  I'm the one who dared your dumb lil coward self to come over here and see how real I really am after you trolled and tried to claim I was fake.  Internet tough guy suits you well.
> 
> Of course you aint, were silent.
> 
> Now go save some face, leaving would be a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's rep : post count ratio.
> 
> You blithering fool. And that does mean more.
> 
> Take the rep, divided by the number of posts. That gives you the average rep weight per post that you make. Mine is at .039. For every post I make, on average it's worth .039 rep points.
> 
> Please, don't try to do math. Like logic, it's not your strong suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn you're stupid!
> 
> Post count can fluctuate alot, over a period of days, a month, etc.  You clearly cannot predict if, or when you'll get rep points from a post.  Therefore it's clearly asinine for you yo keep grandstanding (bordering on trolling) like this, unless you wanna be laughed off here.
> 
> Your ratio can obviously change @ any give time almost, as I've proven.
> 
> Now, are you done?  Or are there anymore attempts @ intelligence or math you wanna make?
Click to expand...

dude, seriously, STOP


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Math fail?
> 
> 1 month equals 15 for you.
> 
> 18 months equals 684 for me.
> 
> 684 divided by 18 = 38.
> 
> 38 per month.
> 
> 
> You can try to call it a fail all you want, but math doesn't lie. It's a straightforward equation. Since your premise is that you have this "massive" rep in one month therefore your arguments have validity (  ), I have just proved that there are others who get more per month. Therefore their arguments have more validity than yours, if you wish to remain logically consistent.
> 
> But it appears that you and logic are on divergent paths here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now we're making up numbers?
> 
> You've been here roughly a year and a half.  No other poster who's been here as long as me has as much rep or thanks as I do, that I've seen anyway.  *You obviously cannot predict the rate @ which I'll get more rep, or thanks, as that fluctuates each time it's given from 16 to 360 some points each time.  I could very well amass more rep and thanks this month or next month that I did in December.*
> 
> Like I said, I could very well have near, just as much, or more than you by a year and a half here.
> 
> So keep tryna guesstimate, assume, and make an ass outta yourself.  You're too funny dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making up numbers?
> 
> They're right there on the board, ijit
> 
> You're the one saying that you have a massive rep in a month, and used that as the backbone as to why you're argument has more validity than others. I'm simply holding you to the same standard that you set.
> 
> Not my fault if you see the error of it and now want to back away from it.
Click to expand...


Back away from your massive, amusing fail?  Naw I'm good, this is too funny.  I just proved why your silly attempt @ math is BS.  *You, in your sad retarded stupor, ARE TRYNA PREDICT MY RAIO THAT FLUCTUATES ALMOST DAILY.  WILL OBVIOUSLY BE DIFFERENT NEXT MONTH, LIKELY GREATER, ETC.
*
Again slow one, *YOU DUNNO HOW MUCH MORE THANKS OR REP I'LL GET TODAY, TOMORROW, NEXT WEEK, ETC.  THE AMOUNT OF THE FOR MENTIONED FLUCTUATES EACH TIME.*

Logically, I will very likely have a DIFFERENT ratio by the end of this month, than I did in December, and so on for coming months. 

Get it now?  Stop diggin this hole for yourself dude.......


----------



## Valerie

Speaking of a sad retarded stupor...  

Why don't you take this crap outside of EZ's "Say Something Nice" thread!


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we're making up numbers?
> 
> You've been here roughly a year and a half.  No other poster who's been here as long as me has as much rep or thanks as I do, that I've seen anyway.  *You obviously cannot predict the rate @ which I'll get more rep, or thanks, as that fluctuates each time it's given from 16 to 360 some points each time.  I could very well amass more rep and thanks this month or next month that I did in December.*
> 
> Like I said, I could very well have near, just as much, or more than you by a year and a half here.
> 
> So keep tryna guesstimate, assume, and make an ass outta yourself.  You're too funny dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making up numbers?
> 
> They're right there on the board, ijit
> 
> You're the one saying that you have a massive rep in a month, and used that as the backbone as to why you're argument has more validity than others. I'm simply holding you to the same standard that you set.
> 
> Not my fault if you see the error of it and now want to back away from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back away from your massive, amusing fail?  Naw I'm good, this is too funny.  I just proved why your silly attempt @ math is BS.  *You, in your sad retarded stupor, ARE TRYNA PREDICT MY RAIO THAT FLUCTUATES ALMOST DAILY.  WILL OBVIOUSLY BE DIFFERENT NEXT MONTH, LIKELY GREATER, ETC.
> *
> Again slow one, *YOU DUNNO HOW MUCH MORE THANKS OR REP I'LL GET TODAY, TOMORROW, NEXT WEEK, ETC.  THE AMOUNT OF THE FOR MENTIONED FLUCTUATES EACH TIME.*
> 
> Logically, I will very likely have a DIFFERENT ratio by the end of this month, than I did in December, and so on for coming months.
> 
> Get it now?  Stop diggin this hole for yourself dude.......
Click to expand...





Like taking candy from a baby.


----------



## Cuyo

Valerie said:


> Speaking of a sad retarded stupor...
> 
> Why don't you take this crap outside of EZ's "Say Something Nice" thread!



Beat me to it.  Nobody's said anything nice lately.  

Hey, thanks for showin up R1!


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's rep : post count ratio.
> 
> You blithering fool. And that does mean more.
> 
> Take the rep, divided by the number of posts. That gives you the average rep weight per post that you make. Mine is at .039. For every post I make, on average it's worth .039 rep points.
> 
> Please, don't try to do math. Like logic, it's not your strong suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you're stupid!
> 
> Post count can fluctuate alot, over a period of days, a month, etc.  You clearly cannot predict if, or when you'll get rep points from a post.  Therefore it's clearly asinine for you yo keep grandstanding (bordering on trolling) like this, unless you wanna be laughed off here.
> 
> Your ratio can obviously change @ any give time almost, as I've proven.
> 
> Now, are you done?  Or are there anymore attempts @ intelligence or math you wanna make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so rep isn't worth much then?
> 
> But you kept bragging about how massive yours was.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point
> 
> You've been schooled
Click to expand...


*FACEPALM*

Jesus please help this dude.

Lemme enlighten you........again........

*My whole point WAS THAT I HAVE YET TO SEE ANOTHER POSTER WHO HAS AMASSED AS MUCH THANKS AND REP THAT I HAVE IN MY TIME HERE.  NOT ONE.  THIS IS OBVIOUSLY IMPRESSIVE, WORTH A BRAG OR 2.*  That in itself is some kinda awesome.

I logically, obviously have the potential to amass more rep/thanks than you eventually.  But that's besides the point.

I made my point, proved it, pwned you, the troll dunces who attempted to back you up, etc.


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you're stupid!
> 
> Post count can fluctuate alot, over a period of days, a month, etc.  You clearly cannot predict if, or when you'll get rep points from a post.  Therefore it's clearly asinine for you yo keep grandstanding (bordering on trolling) like this, unless you wanna be laughed off here.
> 
> Your ratio can obviously change @ any give time almost, as I've proven.
> 
> Now, are you done?  Or are there anymore attempts @ intelligence or math you wanna make?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so rep isn't worth much then?
> 
> But you kept bragging about how massive yours was.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point
> 
> You've been schooled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *FACEPALM*
> 
> Jesus please help this dude.
> 
> Lemme enlighten you........again........
> 
> *My whole point WAS THAT I HAVE YET TO SEE ANOTHER POSTER WHO HAS AMASSED AS MUCH THANKS AND REP THAT I HAVE IN MY TIME HERE.  NOT ONE.  THIS IS OBVIOUSLY IMPRESSIVE, WORTH A BRAG OR 2.*
> 
> I logically, obviously have the potential to amass more rep/thanks than you eventually.  But that's besides the point.
> 
> I made my point, proved it, pwned you, the troll dunces who attempted to back you up, etc.
Click to expand...


So, you started off by saying how big your rep is for a n00b, got turned around and led down the path into tacitly admitting that rep doesn't mean anything, and then circled back around and still claim that rep means something and therefore you can brag about it?

I've got you upside down and sideways and not even realizing that you're agreeing with my premise.

Call that a pwn if you want.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making up numbers?
> 
> They're right there on the board, ijit
> 
> You're the one saying that you have a massive rep in a month, and used that as the backbone as to why you're argument has more validity than others. I'm simply holding you to the same standard that you set.
> 
> Not my fault if you see the error of it and now want to back away from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back away from your massive, amusing fail?  Naw I'm good, this is too funny.  I just proved why your silly attempt @ math is BS.  *You, in your sad retarded stupor, ARE TRYNA PREDICT MY RAIO THAT FLUCTUATES ALMOST DAILY.  WILL OBVIOUSLY BE DIFFERENT NEXT MONTH, LIKELY GREATER, ETC.
> *
> Again slow one, *YOU DUNNO HOW MUCH MORE THANKS OR REP I'LL GET TODAY, TOMORROW, NEXT WEEK, ETC.  THE AMOUNT OF THE FOR MENTIONED FLUCTUATES EACH TIME.*
> 
> Logically, I will very likely have a DIFFERENT ratio by the end of this month, than I did in December, and so on for coming months.
> 
> Get it now?  Stop diggin this hole for yourself dude.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like taking candy from a baby.
Click to expand...


Annd now you're denigrating into troll spamming.......

Do you do this every time you get pwned?  Surprised I aint seen this loony side of you before.

Seriously dude, everyone can see you starting to meltdown.......stop diggin......


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back away from your massive, amusing fail?  Naw I'm good, this is too funny.  I just proved why your silly attempt @ math is BS.  *You, in your sad retarded stupor, ARE TRYNA PREDICT MY RAIO THAT FLUCTUATES ALMOST DAILY.  WILL OBVIOUSLY BE DIFFERENT NEXT MONTH, LIKELY GREATER, ETC.
> *
> Again slow one, *YOU DUNNO HOW MUCH MORE THANKS OR REP I'LL GET TODAY, TOMORROW, NEXT WEEK, ETC.  THE AMOUNT OF THE FOR MENTIONED FLUCTUATES EACH TIME.*
> 
> Logically, I will very likely have a DIFFERENT ratio by the end of this month, than I did in December, and so on for coming months.
> 
> Get it now?  Stop diggin this hole for yourself dude.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like taking candy from a baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Annd now you're denigrating into troll spamming.......
> 
> Do you do this every time you get pwned?  Surprised I aint seen this loony side of you before.
> 
> Seriously dude, everyone can see you starting to meltdown.......stop diggin......
Click to expand...


uh-huh.

BTW, running around, claiming a win while screaming in bold and caps doesn't mean you, in fact, won anything. 

It does show exactly who is melting here though


----------



## Cuyo

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like taking candy from a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annd now you're denigrating into troll spamming.......
> 
> Do you do this every time you get pwned?  Surprised I aint seen this loony side of you before.
> 
> Seriously dude, everyone can see you starting to meltdown.......stop diggin......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> BTW, running around, claiming a win while screaming in bold and caps doesn't mean you, in fact, won anything.
> 
> It does show exactly who is melting here though
Click to expand...



You just got pwned... you're supposed to slink away with your tail between your legs...


----------



## RadiomanATL

Cuyo said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Annd now you're denigrating into troll spamming.......
> 
> Do you do this every time you get pwned?  Surprised I aint seen this loony side of you before.
> 
> Seriously dude, everyone can see you starting to meltdown.......stop diggin......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> BTW, running around, claiming a win while screaming in bold and caps doesn't mean you, in fact, won anything.
> 
> It does show exactly who is melting here though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just got pwned... you're supposed to slink away with your tail between your legs...
Click to expand...


*shrug*

I think it's obvious who "pwned" who here.

(I hate using that word. Seems so freaking amateurish)


----------



## Valerie

Alright fine...I'll _Try and Say Something Nice_ about (R)IGHTeous 1  



Ummm...His Green Bay Packers avatar is cool.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so rep isn't worth much then?
> 
> But you kept bragging about how massive yours was.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point
> 
> You've been schooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FACEPALM*
> 
> Jesus please help this dude.
> 
> Lemme enlighten you........again........
> 
> *My whole point WAS THAT I HAVE YET TO SEE ANOTHER POSTER WHO HAS AMASSED AS MUCH THANKS AND REP THAT I HAVE IN MY TIME HERE.  NOT ONE.  THIS IS OBVIOUSLY IMPRESSIVE, WORTH A BRAG OR 2.*
> 
> I logically, obviously have the potential to amass more rep/thanks than you eventually.  But that's besides the point.
> 
> I made my point, proved it, pwned you, the troll dunces who attempted to back you up, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you started off by saying how big your rep is for a n00b, got turned around and led down the path into tacitly admitting that rep doesn't mean anything, and then circled back around and still claim that rep means something and therefore you can brag about it?
> 
> I've got you upside down and sideways and not even realizing that you're agreeing with my premise.
> 
> Call that a pwn if you want.
Click to expand...


....Ok, this is the last time Ima try to talk logic to you.  You're either illiterate......or just some crazy type of stupid.

ALL I did was prove your math theory as BS.  In that post count, rep, and thanks fluctuate daily and are therefore unpredictable and too hard to estimate off of as you tried.  You tried to brag off how big yours was from that, and unfairly compared yours to mine.

I merely said that again, NO 1 OTHER POSTER has amassed as much thanks and rep as I have in my short time here.

THAT ALONE IS IMPRESSIVE.  Even if thanks, rep, etc don't mean much (and rep really doesn't since is just a popularity contest that can be rigged by freak show haters like jillian who neg rep me for some wacko personal reason)  *If you can find another poster who has done what I have, or better, than you might actually win.*

Until, quite the grandstanding.  You have no idea what an ass you look like right now.


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> You have no idea what an ass you look like right now.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Valerie said:


> Alright fine...I'll _Try and Say Something Nice_ about (R)IGHTeous 1
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...His Green Bay Packers avatar is cool.



Thanks.  Your avy aint that bad either.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what an ass you look like right now.
Click to expand...


So this is your white flag then.  No more smoke and mirrors (lol) just subtly admitting you can't refute my points or logic.

That's fine dude, as I said, you've provided me with many lolz.  Thought you were cool, but now I see how loony and flaming you get when backed into a corner............


----------



## Cuyo

RadiomanATL said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> BTW, running around, claiming a win while screaming in bold and caps doesn't mean you, in fact, won anything.
> 
> It does show exactly who is melting here though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just got pwned... you're supposed to slink away with your tail between your legs...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> I think it's obvious who "pwned" who here.
> 
> (I hate using that word. Seems so freaking amateurish)
Click to expand...


More often than not, those who use the term are in fact, being "pwned" themselves.  I don't think I can recall in my life on the internets someone appearing intelligent whilst claiming they just "pwned" someone.


----------



## Valerie

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> I merely said that again, *NO 1 OTHER POSTER has amassed as much* thanks and rep as I have in my short time here.





 


I imagine it's not so hard to do when you have your own sockpuppets patting you on the back...That said, I'm sure it's not even true anyway...  






And besides................


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what an ass you look like right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this is your white flag then.  No more smoke and mirrors (lol) just subtly admitting you can't refute my points or logic.
> 
> That's fine dude, as I said, you've provided me with many lolz.  Thought you were cool, but now I see how loony and flaming you get when backed into a corner............
Click to expand...


Once again,

Claiming something doesn't make it so 

I used logic, you used bragging rhetoric.

*shrug* If you want to call your lack of comprehension a "point"....


----------



## Ernie S.

Madeline said:


> JakeStakey is articulate.
> 
> snip.


 
Don't forget "clean"


----------



## California Girl

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FACEPALM*
> 
> Jesus please help this dude.
> 
> Lemme enlighten you........again........
> 
> *My whole point WAS THAT I HAVE YET TO SEE ANOTHER POSTER WHO HAS AMASSED AS MUCH THANKS AND REP THAT I HAVE IN MY TIME HERE.  NOT ONE.  THIS IS OBVIOUSLY IMPRESSIVE, WORTH A BRAG OR 2.*
> 
> I logically, obviously have the potential to amass more rep/thanks than you eventually.  But that's besides the point.
> 
> I made my point, proved it, pwned you, the troll dunces who attempted to back you up, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you started off by saying how big your rep is for a n00b, got turned around and led down the path into tacitly admitting that rep doesn't mean anything, and then circled back around and still claim that rep means something and therefore you can brag about it?
> 
> I've got you upside down and sideways and not even realizing that you're agreeing with my premise.
> 
> Call that a pwn if you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....Ok, this is the last time Ima try to talk logic to you.  You're either illiterate......or just some crazy type of stupid.
> 
> ALL I did was prove your math theory as BS.  In that post count, rep, and thanks fluctuate daily and are therefore unpredictable and too hard to estimate off of as you tried.  You tried to brag off how big yours was from that, and unfairly compared yours to mine.
> 
> I merely said that again, NO 1 OTHER POSTER has amassed as much thanks and rep as I have in my short time here.
> 
> THAT ALONE IS IMPRESSIVE.  Even if thanks, rep, etc don't mean much (and rep really doesn't since is just a popularity contest that can be rigged by freak show haters like jillian who neg rep me for some wacko personal reason)  *If you can find another poster who has done what I have, or better, than you might actually win.*
> 
> Until, quite the grandstanding.  You have no idea what an ass you look like right now.
Click to expand...




I would refer you to my join date, rep and post count. You do the math. You lose. I win. 


Do I own the interwebs now?


----------



## jillian

California Girl said:


> Jillian is pretty smart... even when I disagree with her.
> 
> LuLu is adorable.
> 
> EZ scares me.
> 
> Ravi makes me laugh.
> 
> There are also quite a few on 'my side' that I would cheerfully kick in the ass if given the opportunity.



'pretty smart, thelma?

xxxooo

-- louise


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

That is another good point I'll bring up tho.  Rep hoing I believe it's called.

Rep would mean alot more if myself for example didn't have wacko, cyber stalking, trolls like jillian, who obviously come on this site and live to neg rep me for some weird personal reason.  My rep would be EVEN HIGHER than it is now.  LOL she don't even give a reason.  Obvious hater is obvious.

LOL I guess it's the only way she and related ilk think they can hurt me.  Debate sure as hell aint the way.  Not with them anyway.

That's cool, guess it aint don on them that I can do that too, and their neg rep reasons (or lack thereof) for me are obvious to my friends, and really, the rest of the board.

But go head Jillian, CG, Valerie, keep rep hoing, aint gonna stop me.  My haters make me famous, further validate me.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Valerie said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I merely said that again, *NO 1 OTHER POSTER has amassed as much* thanks and rep as I have in my short time here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine it's not so hard to do when you have your own sockpuppets patting you on the back...That said, I'm sure it's not even true anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And besides................
Click to expand...


Not that it matters, but mathematically its a certainty that another n00b will amass more rep in a much shorter period of time. And soon.

It's just the way the rep system works. When it first started, say there were 1,000 users on the board, each with one point. So, on the board as a whole there were 1,000 rep points floating around. Can you think of how long it took for one user to get to "2" rep points? Ahhh...but at that point there were 1,001 rep points on the board....

...Skip ahead 2 years....

...Now there are thousands and thousands of rep points floating on the board. So an increase in a users rep happens much, much more quickly. Hell, one pos rep from EZ sends you up a whole 'nother level at one time. So, mathematically, a users rep has increased exponentially over time, and not in a straight line graph like people seem to think. Increases in points are happening more quickly, and will continue to speed up as more and more rep points are "created" on the board as a whole. This is why, probably sometime in the next month or so, another n00b will have reached a higher level of rep power more quickly than our own logically deficient and insecure little (R)ighteous.

*shrug*

It's why rep don't mean bupkis. And why it's so funny when people want to argue about how big their rep is. 

It's also why I beg for negs, to prove absolutely that they don't mean anything.


----------



## Cuyo

Caligirl gave me a good chuckle here:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-romper-room/149596-politicizing-a-tragedy-18.html#post3179165

In fact I love that dark/dry humor.  I think we'd be great friends if she wasn't just so damn wrong most of the time


----------



## RadiomanATL

California Girl said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you started off by saying how big your rep is for a n00b, got turned around and led down the path into tacitly admitting that rep doesn't mean anything, and then circled back around and still claim that rep means something and therefore you can brag about it?
> 
> I've got you upside down and sideways and not even realizing that you're agreeing with my premise.
> 
> Call that a pwn if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Ok, this is the last time Ima try to talk logic to you.  You're either illiterate......or just some crazy type of stupid.
> 
> ALL I did was prove your math theory as BS.  In that post count, rep, and thanks fluctuate daily and are therefore unpredictable and too hard to estimate off of as you tried.  You tried to brag off how big yours was from that, and unfairly compared yours to mine.
> 
> I merely said that again, NO 1 OTHER POSTER has amassed as much thanks and rep as I have in my short time here.
> 
> THAT ALONE IS IMPRESSIVE.  Even if thanks, rep, etc don't mean much (and rep really doesn't since is just a popularity contest that can be rigged by freak show haters like jillian who neg rep me for some wacko personal reason)  *If you can find another poster who has done what I have, or better, than you might actually win.*
> 
> Until, quite the grandstanding.  You have no idea what an ass you look like right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would refer you to my join date, rep and post count. You do the math. You lose. I win.
> 
> 
> Do I own the interwebs now?
Click to expand...


Math isn't his strong suit. You'll have to work the equations for him.


----------



## Trajan

Cuyo said:


> Caligirl gave me a good chuckle here:
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-romper-room/149596-politicizing-a-tragedy-18.html#post3179165
> 
> In fact I love that dark/dry humor.  I think we'd be great friends if she wasn't just so damn wrong most of the time



dude, you're gerbil...nuff said.


----------



## Cuyo

Trajan said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caligirl gave me a good chuckle here:
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-romper-room/149596-politicizing-a-tragedy-18.html#post3179165
> 
> In fact I love that dark/dry humor.  I think we'd be great friends if she wasn't just so damn wrong most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude, you're gerbil...nuff said.
Click to expand...


wha-wha-what?  Are you saying I am a gerbil?  Or something about a gerbil I own?

Shaven or un-shaven?


----------



## random3434

*OK, it's almost time for the the game.*

*Go Colts!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jillian

RadiomanATL said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I merely said that again, *NO 1 OTHER POSTER has amassed as much* thanks and rep as I have in my short time here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine it's not so hard to do when you have your own sockpuppets patting you on the back...That said, I'm sure it's not even true anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And besides................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that it matters, but mathematically its a certainty that another n00b will amass more rep in a much shorter period of time. And soon.
> 
> It's just the way the rep system works. When it first started, say there were 1,000 users on the board, each with one point. So, on the board as a whole there were 1,000 rep points floating around. Can you think of how long it took for one user to get to "2" rep points? Ahhh...but at that point there were 1,001 rep points on the board....
> 
> ...Skip ahead 2 years....
> 
> ...Now there are thousands and thousands of rep points floating on the board. So an increase in a users rep happens much, much more quickly. Hell, one pos rep from EZ sends you up a whole 'nother level at one time. So, mathematically, a users rep has increased exponentially over time, and not in a straight line graph like people seem to think. Increases in points are happening more quickly, and will continue to speed up as more and more rep points are "created" on the board as a whole. This is why, probably sometime in the next month or so, another n00b will have reached a higher level of rep power more quickly than our own logically deficient and insecure little (R)ighteous.
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> It's why rep don't mean bupkis. And why it's so funny when people want to argue about how big their rep is.
> 
> It's also why I beg for negs, to prove absolutely that they don't mean anything.
Click to expand...


you know what's even funnier? when someone who begs for rep and runs around saying how important his rep/thanks are has a nervous breakdown and cries when he gets negged and somehow the few pos reps he gets are important, but the negs he gets are somehow 'stalking'.

isn't that insane?


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Ok, this is the last time Ima try to talk logic to you.  You're either illiterate......or just some crazy type of stupid.
> 
> ALL I did was prove your math theory as BS.  In that post count, rep, and thanks fluctuate daily and are therefore unpredictable and too hard to estimate off of as you tried.  You tried to brag off how big yours was from that, and unfairly compared yours to mine.
> 
> I merely said that again, NO 1 OTHER POSTER has amassed as much thanks and rep as I have in my short time here.
> 
> THAT ALONE IS IMPRESSIVE.  Even if thanks, rep, etc don't mean much (and rep really doesn't since is just a popularity contest that can be rigged by freak show haters like jillian who neg rep me for some wacko personal reason)  *If you can find another poster who has done what I have, or better, than you might actually win.*
> 
> Until, quite the grandstanding.  You have no idea what an ass you look like right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would refer you to my join date, rep and post count. You do the math. You lose. I win.
> 
> 
> Do I own the interwebs now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Math isn't his strong suit. You'll have to work the equations for him.
Click to expand...


Him: .008

Me: .036

What do I win? 

Within my first month, mine hit 30. Just sayin'.


----------



## Valerie

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> That is another good point I'll bring up tho.  Rep hoing I believe it's called.
> 
> Rep would mean alot more if myself for example didn't have wacko, cyber stalking, *trolls like jillian, who obviously come on this site and live to neg rep me* for some weird personal reason.  My rep would be EVEN HIGHER than it is now.  LOL she don't even give a reason.  Obvious hater is obvious.
> 
> LOL I guess it's the only way she and related ilk think they can hurt me.  Debate sure as hell aint the way.  Not with them anyway.
> 
> That's cool, guess it aint don on them that I can do that too, and their neg rep reasons (or lack thereof) for me are obvious to my friends, and really, the rest of the board.
> 
> But go head Jillian, CG, Valerie, keep rep hoing, aint gonna stop me.  My haters make me famous, further validate me.





  Come across like and idiot and don't be surprised when you're treated like an idiot...So far THAT is your reputation...Idiot.

You need to post less about rep points and crying about fellow posters and more about real topics then maybe you could demonstrate how you're not an idiot...Or not.


----------



## RadiomanATL

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine it's not so hard to do when you have your own sockpuppets patting you on the back...That said, I'm sure it's not even true anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And besides................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that it matters, but mathematically its a certainty that another n00b will amass more rep in a much shorter period of time. And soon.
> 
> It's just the way the rep system works. When it first started, say there were 1,000 users on the board, each with one point. So, on the board as a whole there were 1,000 rep points floating around. Can you think of how long it took for one user to get to "2" rep points? Ahhh...but at that point there were 1,001 rep points on the board....
> 
> ...Skip ahead 2 years....
> 
> ...Now there are thousands and thousands of rep points floating on the board. So an increase in a users rep happens much, much more quickly. Hell, one pos rep from EZ sends you up a whole 'nother level at one time. So, mathematically, a users rep has increased exponentially over time, and not in a straight line graph like people seem to think. Increases in points are happening more quickly, and will continue to speed up as more and more rep points are "created" on the board as a whole. This is why, probably sometime in the next month or so, another n00b will have reached a higher level of rep power more quickly than our own logically deficient and insecure little (R)ighteous.
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> It's why rep don't mean bupkis. And why it's so funny when people want to argue about how big their rep is.
> 
> It's also why I beg for negs, to prove absolutely that they don't mean anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know what's even funnier? when someone who begs for rep and runs around saying how important his rep/thanks are has a nervous breakdown and cries when he gets negged and somehow the few pos reps he gets are important, but the negs he gets are somehow 'stalking'.
> 
> isn't that insane?
Click to expand...


Positively


----------



## California Girl

Valerie said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is another good point I'll bring up tho.  Rep hoing I believe it's called.
> 
> Rep would mean alot more if myself for example didn't have wacko, cyber stalking, *trolls like jillian, who obviously come on this site and live to neg rep me* for some weird personal reason.  My rep would be EVEN HIGHER than it is now.  LOL she don't even give a reason.  Obvious hater is obvious.
> 
> LOL I guess it's the only way she and related ilk think they can hurt me.  Debate sure as hell aint the way.  Not with them anyway.
> 
> That's cool, guess it aint don on them that I can do that too, and their neg rep reasons (or lack thereof) for me are obvious to my friends, and really, the rest of the board.
> 
> But go head Jillian, CG, Valerie, keep rep hoing, aint gonna stop me.  My haters make me famous, further validate me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come across like and idiot and don't be surprised when you're treated like an idiot...So far THAT is your reputation...Idiot.
> 
> You need to post less about rep points and crying about fellow posters and more about real topics then maybe you could demonstrate how you're not an idiot...Or not.
Click to expand...


I doubt he has the smarts required to work out just how much of an ass he's making of himself.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Echo Zulu said:


> *OK, it's almost time for the the game.*
> 
> *Go Colts!!!!!!!!!!*



I am going to sue you for the seizures that gif causes.


----------



## Ernie S.

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FACEPALM*
> 
> Jesus please help this dude.
> 
> Lemme enlighten you........again........
> 
> *My whole point WAS THAT I HAVE YET TO SEE ANOTHER POSTER WHO HAS AMASSED AS MUCH THANKS AND REP THAT I HAVE IN MY TIME HERE.  NOT ONE.  THIS IS OBVIOUSLY IMPRESSIVE, WORTH A BRAG OR 2.*
> 
> I logically, obviously have the potential to amass more rep/thanks than you eventually.  But that's besides the point.
> 
> I made my point, proved it, pwned you, the troll dunces who attempted to back you up, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you started off by saying how big your rep is for a n00b, got turned around and led down the path into tacitly admitting that rep doesn't mean anything, and then circled back around and still claim that rep means something and therefore you can brag about it?
> 
> I've got you upside down and sideways and not even realizing that you're agreeing with my premise.
> 
> Call that a pwn if you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....Ok, this is the last time Ima try to talk logic to you.  You're either illiterate......or just some crazy type of stupid.
> 
> ALL I did was prove your math theory as BS.  In that post count, rep, and thanks fluctuate daily and are therefore unpredictable and too hard to estimate off of as you tried.  You tried to brag off how big yours was from that, and unfairly compared yours to mine.
> 
> I merely said that again, NO 1 OTHER POSTER has amassed as much thanks and rep as I have in my short time here.
> 
> THAT ALONE IS IMPRESSIVE.  Even if thanks, rep, etc don't mean much (and rep really doesn't since is just a popularity contest that can be rigged by freak show haters like jillian who neg rep me for some wacko personal reason)  *If you can find another poster who has done what I have, or better, than you might actually win.*
> 
> Until, quite the grandstanding.  You have no idea what an ass you look like right now.
Click to expand...

Let's try this. I've been here a couple weeks longer than you. I actually have a life, so my post count is roughly 1/9 of yours, but my rep is 13 to your 15.
My thanks is roughly 1 thank you for every 2.5 posts and yours is pretty much 1 for every 9 posts.
All that is with out any attempt to solicit rep or claims about any superior debate skills. I have never boasted about "pwning" anyone.I let the facts speak for themselves.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Even though there is an undetermined number of extreme left nutcases that come onto this board and spew forth with their insane rhetoric.; They are (for the most part) still Americans who believe (wrongly so) that what they envision is good for America.

That's as nice as I can get for some of em......


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

California Girl said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you started off by saying how big your rep is for a n00b, got turned around and led down the path into tacitly admitting that rep doesn't mean anything, and then circled back around and still claim that rep means something and therefore you can brag about it?
> 
> I've got you upside down and sideways and not even realizing that you're agreeing with my premise.
> 
> Call that a pwn if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Ok, this is the last time Ima try to talk logic to you.  You're either illiterate......or just some crazy type of stupid.
> 
> ALL I did was prove your math theory as BS.  In that post count, rep, and thanks fluctuate daily and are therefore unpredictable and too hard to estimate off of as you tried.  You tried to brag off how big yours was from that, and unfairly compared yours to mine.
> 
> I merely said that again, NO 1 OTHER POSTER has amassed as much thanks and rep as I have in my short time here.
> 
> THAT ALONE IS IMPRESSIVE.  Even if thanks, rep, etc don't mean much (and rep really doesn't since is just a popularity contest that can be rigged by freak show haters like jillian who neg rep me for some wacko personal reason)  *If you can find another poster who has done what I have, or better, than you might actually win.*
> 
> Until, quite the grandstanding.  You have no idea what an ass you look like right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would refer you to my join date, rep and post count. You do the math. You lose. I win.
> 
> 
> Do I own the interwebs now?
Click to expand...


You have more than a year on me=AUTOMATIC FAIL.

Your on a roll today, defending murderers, clearly not sober, etc.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Trajan said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caligirl gave me a good chuckle here:
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-romper-room/149596-politicizing-a-tragedy-18.html#post3179165
> 
> In fact I love that dark/dry humor.  I think we'd be great friends if she wasn't just so damn wrong most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude, you're gerbil...nuff said.
Click to expand...


LOL not only that, but a smiley lil coward.


----------



## Ravi

SFC Ollie said:


> Even though there is an undetermined number of extreme left nutcases that come onto this board and spew forth with their insane rhetoric.; They are (for the most part) still Americans who believe (wrongly so) that what they envision is good for America.
> 
> That's as nice as I can get for some of em......


You could say the same about the rightwingloons.


----------



## RadiomanATL

California Girl said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would refer you to my join date, rep and post count. You do the math. You lose. I win.
> 
> 
> Do I own the interwebs now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Math isn't his strong suit. You'll have to work the equations for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Him: .008
> 
> Me: .036
> 
> What do I win?
> 
> Within my first month, mine hit 30. Just sayin'.
Click to expand...


Well, you didn't win my internets.

I'll give you a cookie though.


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Ok, this is the last time Ima try to talk logic to you.  You're either illiterate......or just some crazy type of stupid.
> 
> ALL I did was prove your math theory as BS.  In that post count, rep, and thanks fluctuate daily and are therefore unpredictable and too hard to estimate off of as you tried.  You tried to brag off how big yours was from that, and unfairly compared yours to mine.
> 
> I merely said that again, NO 1 OTHER POSTER has amassed as much thanks and rep as I have in my short time here.
> 
> THAT ALONE IS IMPRESSIVE.  Even if thanks, rep, etc don't mean much (and rep really doesn't since is just a popularity contest that can be rigged by freak show haters like jillian who neg rep me for some wacko personal reason)  *If you can find another poster who has done what I have, or better, than you might actually win.*
> 
> Until, quite the grandstanding.  You have no idea what an ass you look like right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would refer you to my join date, rep and post count. You do the math. You lose. I win.
> 
> 
> Do I own the interwebs now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have more than a year on me=AUTOMATIC FAIL.
> 
> Your on a roll today, defending murderers, clearly not sober, etc.
Click to expand...


Time on board doesn't count when doing the post count:rep ratio equation.

Thats the whole point of it.


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Math isn't his strong suit. You'll have to work the equations for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him: .008
> 
> Me: .036
> 
> What do I win?
> 
> Within my first month, mine hit 30. Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you didn't win my internets.
> 
> I'll give you a cookie though.
Click to expand...


*Shakes tiny fist*

Damn you Radio! Damn you to hell!


Yea, ok. A cookie would be nice.


----------



## jillian

RadiomanATL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that it matters, but mathematically its a certainty that another n00b will amass more rep in a much shorter period of time. And soon.
> 
> It's just the way the rep system works. When it first started, say there were 1,000 users on the board, each with one point. So, on the board as a whole there were 1,000 rep points floating around. Can you think of how long it took for one user to get to "2" rep points? Ahhh...but at that point there were 1,001 rep points on the board....
> 
> ...Skip ahead 2 years....
> 
> ...Now there are thousands and thousands of rep points floating on the board. So an increase in a users rep happens much, much more quickly. Hell, one pos rep from EZ sends you up a whole 'nother level at one time. So, mathematically, a users rep has increased exponentially over time, and not in a straight line graph like people seem to think. Increases in points are happening more quickly, and will continue to speed up as more and more rep points are "created" on the board as a whole. This is why, probably sometime in the next month or so, another n00b will have reached a higher level of rep power more quickly than our own logically deficient and insecure little (R)ighteous.
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> It's why rep don't mean bupkis. And why it's so funny when people want to argue about how big their rep is.
> 
> It's also why I beg for negs, to prove absolutely that they don't mean anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know what's even funnier? when someone who begs for rep and runs around saying how important his rep/thanks are has a nervous breakdown and cries when he gets negged and somehow the few pos reps he gets are important, but the negs he gets are somehow 'stalking'.
> 
> isn't that insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Positively
Click to expand...


and this was such a nice thread.  lol.. 

you know, i'm thinking that he has real potential to be the next pubes. maybe it IS pubes. 

maybe EZ will take out the nutty stuff and make him his own meltdown thread so we can go back to having fun.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Valerie said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is another good point I'll bring up tho.  Rep hoing I believe it's called.
> 
> Rep would mean alot more if myself for example didn't have wacko, cyber stalking, *trolls like jillian, who obviously come on this site and live to neg rep me* for some weird personal reason.  My rep would be EVEN HIGHER than it is now.  LOL she don't even give a reason.  Obvious hater is obvious.
> 
> LOL I guess it's the only way she and related ilk think they can hurt me.  Debate sure as hell aint the way.  Not with them anyway.
> 
> That's cool, guess it aint don on them that I can do that too, and their neg rep reasons (or lack thereof) for me are obvious to my friends, and really, the rest of the board.
> 
> But go head Jillian, CG, Valerie, keep rep hoing, aint gonna stop me.  My haters make me famous, further validate me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come across like and idiot and don't be surprised when you're treated like an idiot...So far THAT is your reputation...Idiot.
> 
> You need to post less about rep points and crying about fellow posters and more about real topics then maybe you could demonstrate how you're not an idiot...Or not.
Click to expand...


Well clearly, their cowardly lil neg reps are the only way they think they can hurt me.

That and thanks, this is obvious, seeing as after I just destroyed ATL, jillian, Cuyo (the easiest target) etc that they all thank you as they'd rather not try posting related anymore themselves.

4 on 1 and I'm still pwning those retarded, melt down freak shows.

I advise you not to follow suit.  Personal hatred IE rep hoing is as bout as sad as it gets on here.


----------



## RadiomanATL

California Girl said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Him: .008
> 
> Me: .036
> 
> What do I win?
> 
> Within my first month, mine hit 30. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you didn't win my internets.
> 
> I'll give you a cookie though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Shakes tiny fist*
> 
> Damn you Radio! Damn you to hell!
> 
> 
> Yea, ok. A cookie would be nice.
Click to expand...


It's a really big cookie though.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Ravi said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though there is an undetermined number of extreme left nutcases that come onto this board and spew forth with their insane rhetoric.; They are (for the most part) still Americans who believe (wrongly so) that what they envision is good for America.
> 
> That's as nice as I can get for some of em......
> 
> 
> 
> You could say the same about the rightwingloons.
Click to expand...


This is true.


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would refer you to my join date, rep and post count. You do the math. You lose. I win.
> 
> 
> Do I own the interwebs now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have more than a year on me=AUTOMATIC FAIL.
> 
> Your on a roll today, defending murderers, clearly not sober, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time on board doesn't count when doing the post count:rep ratio equation.
> 
> Thats the whole point of it.
Click to expand...


He's either really, really stupid or deliberately avoiding the math. Neither option is a good one.


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is another good point I'll bring up tho.  Rep hoing I believe it's called.
> 
> Rep would mean alot more if myself for example didn't have wacko, cyber stalking, *trolls like jillian, who obviously come on this site and live to neg rep me* for some weird personal reason.  My rep would be EVEN HIGHER than it is now.  LOL she don't even give a reason.  Obvious hater is obvious.
> 
> LOL I guess it's the only way she and related ilk think they can hurt me.  Debate sure as hell aint the way.  Not with them anyway.
> 
> That's cool, guess it aint don on them that I can do that too, and their neg rep reasons (or lack thereof) for me are obvious to my friends, and really, the rest of the board.
> 
> But go head Jillian, CG, Valerie, keep rep hoing, aint gonna stop me.  My haters make me famous, further validate me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come across like and idiot and don't be surprised when you're treated like an idiot...So far THAT is your reputation...Idiot.
> 
> You need to post less about rep points and crying about fellow posters and more about real topics then maybe you could demonstrate how you're not an idiot...Or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well clearly, their cowardly lil neg reps are the only way they think they can hurt me.
> 
> That and thanks, this is obvious, seeing as after* I just destroyed ATL, jillian, Cuyo *(the easiest target) etc that they all thank you as they'd rather not try posting related anymore themselves.
> 
> 4 on 1 and I'm still pwning those retarded, melt down freak shows.
> 
> I advise you not to follow suit.  Personal hatred IE rep hoing is as bout as sad as it gets on here.
Click to expand...


Claiming something doesn't make it so. FYI


----------



## RadiomanATL

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know what's even funnier? when someone who begs for rep and runs around saying how important his rep/thanks are has a nervous breakdown and cries when he gets negged and somehow the few pos reps he gets are important, but the negs he gets are somehow 'stalking'.
> 
> isn't that insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Positively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and this was such a nice thread.  lol..
> 
> you know, i'm thinking that he has real potential to be the next pubes. maybe it IS pubes.
> 
> maybe EZ will take out the nutty stuff and make him his own meltdown thread so we can go back to having fun.
Click to expand...


Yeah, he's positively puddling on the floor. Don't step in it.


----------



## Valerie

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know what's even funnier? when someone who begs for rep and runs around saying how important his rep/thanks are has a nervous breakdown and cries when he gets negged and somehow the few pos reps he gets are important, but the negs he gets are somehow 'stalking'.
> 
> isn't that insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Positively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and this was such a nice thread.  lol..
> *
> you know, i'm thinking that he has real potential to be the next pubes.* maybe it IS pubes.
> 
> maybe EZ will take out the nutty stuff and make him his own meltdown thread so we can go back to having fun.
Click to expand...




Ravi, you know what you need to do...............


----------



## Cuyo

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> I advise you not to follow suit.  Personal hatred IE rep hoing is as bout as sad as it gets on here.



OMG... The irony.  Just stop dude... holy shit for God's sake just stop.  Too much irony.  Overload imminent.


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you didn't win my internets.
> 
> I'll give you a cookie though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shakes tiny fist*
> 
> Damn you Radio! Damn you to hell!
> 
> 
> Yea, ok. A cookie would be nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a really big cookie though.
Click to expand...


----------



## RadiomanATL

Cuyo said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I advise you not to follow suit.  Personal hatred IE rep hoing is as bout as sad as it gets on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG... The irony.  Just stop dude... holy shit for God's sake just stop.  Too much irony.  Overload imminent.
Click to expand...




Irony?

Or projection?


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Ernie S. said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you started off by saying how big your rep is for a n00b, got turned around and led down the path into tacitly admitting that rep doesn't mean anything, and then circled back around and still claim that rep means something and therefore you can brag about it?
> 
> I've got you upside down and sideways and not even realizing that you're agreeing with my premise.
> 
> Call that a pwn if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Ok, this is the last time Ima try to talk logic to you.  You're either illiterate......or just some crazy type of stupid.
> 
> ALL I did was prove your math theory as BS.  In that post count, rep, and thanks fluctuate daily and are therefore unpredictable and too hard to estimate off of as you tried.  You tried to brag off how big yours was from that, and unfairly compared yours to mine.
> 
> I merely said that again, NO 1 OTHER POSTER has amassed as much thanks and rep as I have in my short time here.
> 
> THAT ALONE IS IMPRESSIVE.  Even if thanks, rep, etc don't mean much (and rep really doesn't since is just a popularity contest that can be rigged by freak show haters like jillian who neg rep me for some wacko personal reason)  *If you can find another poster who has done what I have, or better, than you might actually win.*
> 
> Until, quite the grandstanding.  You have no idea what an ass you look like right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's try this. I've been here a couple weeks longer than you. I actually have a life, so my post count is roughly 1/9 of yours, but my rep is 13 to your 15.
> My thanks is roughly 1 thank you for every 2.5 posts and yours is pretty much 1 for every 9 posts.
> All that is with out any attempt to solicit rep or claims about any superior debate skills. I have never boasted about "pwning" anyone.I let the facts speak for themselves.
Click to expand...


This is also the 1st time on here I've even brought it up.  As mundane as it may be, it's still cool noting that no one can match my level of rep or thanks that's been here this long.

The hating, lying, melt down, cyber stalking freak shows like Jillian, and the related who *neg rep me do it for some bizarre personal reason. * **

Like I said, it's the only way they think they can hurt me.  They probably all get together and PM their plan to rep ho down to rep.

I could just as easily PM my 32 friends and have them @ least double my rep.....but that seems petty.

Clearly they're the ones placing such high value on rep, as it's their only means of attack besides trolling.  None of the neg reps have been for a legit, debate related reason.  *While VIRTUALLY ALL THE POS REPS I GET ARE FOR GOOD DEBATE POINTS.*

My facts speak for themselves.  It also speaks for why all 4 of them are tryna team up on me right now.  Fear spawns numbers lol.  I'm sitting back here watching what type of flame trolling they'll resort to next.


----------



## Big Fitz

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't even make sense.  Try again.
> 
> Anyway.  Shintao, he's a laugh riot, not for reason good to him, but yea, a laugh riot.
> 
> Same for Starkey, rdean, TM.
> 
> As for actually knowing wtf they're talkin bout in debate...........nope sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you, it makes perfect sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, especially seeing as how I'm clearly 1 of the USMB right's pwner all stars.
> 
> Try again dude.
Click to expand...

Awesome avie not withstanding... no you're not.  

::olishes knuckles:::

I'm much higher on the list here.


----------



## California Girl

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is another good point I'll bring up tho.  Rep hoing I believe it's called.
> 
> Rep would mean alot more if myself for example didn't have wacko, cyber stalking, *trolls like jillian, who obviously come on this site and live to neg rep me* for some weird personal reason.  My rep would be EVEN HIGHER than it is now.  LOL she don't even give a reason.  Obvious hater is obvious.
> 
> LOL I guess it's the only way she and related ilk think they can hurt me.  Debate sure as hell aint the way.  Not with them anyway.
> 
> That's cool, guess it aint don on them that I can do that too, and their neg rep reasons (or lack thereof) for me are obvious to my friends, and really, the rest of the board.
> 
> But go head Jillian, CG, Valerie, keep rep hoing, aint gonna stop me.  My haters make me famous, further validate me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come across like and idiot and don't be surprised when you're treated like an idiot...So far THAT is your reputation...Idiot.
> 
> You need to post less about rep points and crying about fellow posters and more about real topics then maybe you could demonstrate how you're not an idiot...Or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well clearly, their cowardly lil neg reps are the only way they think they can hurt me.
> 
> That and thanks, this is obvious, seeing as after I just destroyed ATL, jillian, Cuyo (the easiest target) etc that they all thank you as they'd rather not try posting related anymore themselves.
> 
> 4 on 1 and I'm still pwning those retarded, melt down freak shows.
> 
> I advise you not to follow suit.  Personal hatred IE rep hoing is as bout as sad as it gets on here.
Click to expand...


Seriously.... I advise you not to continue this ridiculous meltdown. You are making yourself look really, really silly. This 'high rep' that you think you have - you really don't. Do the fucking math. It doesn't add up. Seriously.


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Ok, this is the last time Ima try to talk logic to you.  You're either illiterate......or just some crazy type of stupid.
> 
> ALL I did was prove your math theory as BS.  In that post count, rep, and thanks fluctuate daily and are therefore unpredictable and too hard to estimate off of as you tried.  You tried to brag off how big yours was from that, and unfairly compared yours to mine.
> 
> I merely said that again, NO 1 OTHER POSTER has amassed as much thanks and rep as I have in my short time here.
> 
> THAT ALONE IS IMPRESSIVE.  Even if thanks, rep, etc don't mean much (and rep really doesn't since is just a popularity contest that can be rigged by freak show haters like jillian who neg rep me for some wacko personal reason)  *If you can find another poster who has done what I have, or better, than you might actually win.*
> 
> Until, quite the grandstanding.  You have no idea what an ass you look like right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try this. I've been here a couple weeks longer than you. I actually have a life, so my post count is roughly 1/9 of yours, but my rep is 13 to your 15.
> My thanks is roughly 1 thank you for every 2.5 posts and yours is pretty much 1 for every 9 posts.
> All that is with out any attempt to solicit rep or claims about any superior debate skills. I have never boasted about "pwning" anyone.I let the facts speak for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is also the 1st time on here I've even brought it up.  As mundane as it may be, it's still cool noting that no one can match my level of rep or thanks that's been here this long.
> 
> The hating, lying, melt down, cyber stalking freak shows like Jillian, and the related who *neg rep me do it for some bizarre personal reason. * **
> 
> Like I said, it's the only way they think they can hurt me.  They probably all get together and PM their plan to rep ho down to rep.
> 
> I could just as easily PM my 32 friends and have them @ least double my rep.....but that seems petty.
> 
> Clearly they're the ones placing such high value on rep, as it's their only means of attack besides trolling.  None of the neg reps have been for a legit, debate related reason.  *While VIRTUALLY ALL THE POS REPS I GET ARE FOR GOOD DEBATE POINTS.*
> 
> My facts speak for themselves.  It also speaks for why all 4 of them are tryna team up on me right now.  Fear spawns numbers lol.  I'm sitting back here watching what type of flame trolling they'll resort to next.
Click to expand...


We're not ganging up on you.

We're simultaneously pointing out how wrong you are.

If you're the only one who maintains a position that no one else seems to agree with, the problem isn't with everyone else. It's with you.

But keep feeding your insecurities and persecution complex


----------



## Cuyo

California Girl said:


> Seriously.... I advise you not to continue this ridiculous meltdown. You are making yourself look really, really silly. This 'high rep' that you think you have - you really don't. Do the fucking math. It doesn't add up. Seriously.



RATL... Do I smell another Kanye inspired photochop?

It's hysterical, I believe the Pubes meltdown was before my time here, and I've never discussed it directly with anyone, but I know all about it just from allegory here and there.  

Could this be......Legendary?


----------



## Valerie

1818 posts in the past 30 days = over 60 posts per day...Hits the ground running..attacking well established posters and projecting all sorts of delusions left and right.............. 












Sounds like a Con Job to me...


----------



## RadiomanATL

Cuyo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.... I advise you not to continue this ridiculous meltdown. You are making yourself look really, really silly. This 'high rep' that you think you have - you really don't. Do the fucking math. It doesn't add up. Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RATL... Do I smell another Kanye inspired photochop?
> 
> It's hysterical, I believe the Pubes meltdown was before my time here, and I've never discussed it directly with anyone, but I know all about it just from allegory here and there.
> 
> Could this be......Legendary?
Click to expand...


Hmmmm....maybe later when I have more time. I'm already multi-tasking, loading commercials into our system for airing next week.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Cuyo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.... I advise you not to continue this ridiculous meltdown. You are making yourself look really, really silly. This 'high rep' that you think you have - you really don't. Do the fucking math. It doesn't add up. Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RATL... Do I smell another Kanye inspired photochop?
> 
> It's hysterical, I believe the Pubes meltdown was before my time here, and I've never discussed it directly with anyone, but I know all about it just from allegory here and there.
> 
> Could this be......Legendary?
Click to expand...


But this hasn't hit legendary status yet. 

The seeds are there, but it has a ways to go.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Valerie said:


> 1818 posts in the past 30 days = over 60 posts per day...Hits the ground running..attacking well established posters and projecting all sorts of delusions left and right..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Con Job to me...



Nah, not ConHog. 

Totally different styles and mannerisms. And ConHog wasn't stuck in the 10th grade.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Big Fitz said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you, it makes perfect sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, especially seeing as how I'm clearly 1 of the USMB right's pwner all stars.
> 
> Try again dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome avie not withstanding... no you're not.
> 
> ::olishes knuckles:::
> 
> I'm much higher on the list here.
Click to expand...


-Looks-

So you are......props.....


----------



## California Girl

Cuyo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.... I advise you not to continue this ridiculous meltdown. You are making yourself look really, really silly. This 'high rep' that you think you have - you really don't. Do the fucking math. It doesn't add up. Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RATL... Do I smell another Kanye inspired photochop?
> 
> It's hysterical, I believe the Pubes meltdown was before my time here, and I've never discussed it directly with anyone, but I know all about it just from allegory here and there.
> 
> Could this be......Legendary?
Click to expand...


We're not close to a Pubes meltdown














Yet


----------



## California Girl

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Ok, this is the last time Ima try to talk logic to you.  You're either illiterate......or just some crazy type of stupid.
> 
> ALL I did was prove your math theory as BS.  In that post count, rep, and thanks fluctuate daily and are therefore unpredictable and too hard to estimate off of as you tried.  You tried to brag off how big yours was from that, and unfairly compared yours to mine.
> 
> I merely said that again, NO 1 OTHER POSTER has amassed as much thanks and rep as I have in my short time here.
> 
> THAT ALONE IS IMPRESSIVE.  Even if thanks, rep, etc don't mean much (and rep really doesn't since is just a popularity contest that can be rigged by freak show haters like jillian who neg rep me for some wacko personal reason)  *If you can find another poster who has done what I have, or better, than you might actually win.*
> 
> Until, quite the grandstanding.  You have no idea what an ass you look like right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try this. I've been here a couple weeks longer than you. I actually have a life, so my post count is roughly 1/9 of yours, but my rep is 13 to your 15.
> My thanks is roughly 1 thank you for every 2.5 posts and yours is pretty much 1 for every 9 posts.
> All that is with out any attempt to solicit rep or claims about any superior debate skills. I have never boasted about "pwning" anyone.I let the facts speak for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is also the 1st time on here I've even brought it up.  As mundane as it may be, it's still cool noting that no one can match my level of rep or thanks that's been here this long.
> 
> The hating, lying, melt down, cyber stalking freak shows like Jillian, and the related who *neg rep me do it for some bizarre personal reason. * **
> 
> Like I said, it's the only way they think they can hurt me.  They probably all get together and PM their plan to rep ho down to rep.
> 
> I could just as easily PM my 32 friends and have them @ least double my rep.....but that seems petty.
> 
> Clearly they're the ones placing such high value on rep, as it's their only means of attack besides trolling.  None of the neg reps have been for a legit, debate related reason.  *While VIRTUALLY ALL THE POS REPS I GET ARE FOR GOOD DEBATE POINTS.*
> 
> My facts speak for themselves.  It also speaks for why all 4 of them are tryna team up on me right now.  Fear spawns numbers lol.  I'm sitting back here watching what type of flame trolling they'll resort to next.
Click to expand...


Your facts.... not THE facts. There is a difference. Do the math. It doesn't add up. You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## syrenn

Seems as if i need to pay more attention. Sorry, been a bit busy.

I like everyone....even the ones i don't agree with.  They are amusing. And if you cant have fun what is the point?


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

LOL this is epic.  There may yet be an actual, thought out, PMed plan among the for mentioned melt down freak shows to rep ho me down collectively.

Clearly my rep DOES matter to them, as they've all done so within the last hour bout.

LOL I guess after pwned melt downs left yall with that 1 option.

LOL I can't wait to tell my friends this.  Nice plan, but sadly enough for you spamming freak shows, I now choose to fight fire with fire.


----------



## jillian

RadiomanATL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Positively
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this was such a nice thread.  lol..
> 
> you know, i'm thinking that he has real potential to be the next pubes. maybe it IS pubes.
> 
> maybe EZ will take out the nutty stuff and make him his own meltdown thread so we can go back to having fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's positively puddling on the floor. Don't step in it.
Click to expand...


it's kind of funny, actually...well, it would be if it weren't so sad. 

nah...who am i kidding? ...it's really funny.


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> LOL this is epic.  There may yet be an actual, thought out, PMed plan among the for mentioned melt down freak shows to rep ho me down collectively.
> 
> Clearly my rep DOES matter to them, as they've all done so within the last hour bout.
> 
> LOL I guess after pwned melt downs left yall with that 1 option.
> 
> LOL I can't wait to tell my friends this.  Nice plan, but sadly enough for you spamming freak shows, I now choose to fight fire with fire.



I haven't negged you.

I just make fun of you. Easy to do too.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

California Girl said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try this. I've been here a couple weeks longer than you. I actually have a life, so my post count is roughly 1/9 of yours, but my rep is 13 to your 15.
> My thanks is roughly 1 thank you for every 2.5 posts and yours is pretty much 1 for every 9 posts.
> All that is with out any attempt to solicit rep or claims about any superior debate skills. I have never boasted about "pwning" anyone.I let the facts speak for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also the 1st time on here I've even brought it up.  As mundane as it may be, it's still cool noting that no one can match my level of rep or thanks that's been here this long.
> 
> The hating, lying, melt down, cyber stalking freak shows like Jillian, and the related who *neg rep me do it for some bizarre personal reason. * **
> 
> Like I said, it's the only way they think they can hurt me.  They probably all get together and PM their plan to rep ho down to rep.
> 
> I could just as easily PM my 32 friends and have them @ least double my rep.....but that seems petty.
> 
> Clearly they're the ones placing such high value on rep, as it's their only means of attack besides trolling.  None of the neg reps have been for a legit, debate related reason.  *While VIRTUALLY ALL THE POS REPS I GET ARE FOR GOOD DEBATE POINTS.*
> 
> My facts speak for themselves.  It also speaks for why all 4 of them are tryna team up on me right now.  Fear spawns numbers lol.  I'm sitting back here watching what type of flame trolling they'll resort to next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your facts.... not THE facts. There is a difference. Do the math. It doesn't add up. You're embarrassing yourself.
Click to expand...


Listen sweetie.  I've destroyed you before.  Remember earlier in I pointed out your attempt to defend a child murdering psycho and you attempted to claim that that somehow doesn't stain the his uniform?

Guess you aint sober yet.

I already proved why any attempts to mathematically predict my future rep and thaks are completely asinine.  Not my fault you can't read.

But go ahead and keep melting down.  Give HG and me more reason to laugh at you privately.....


----------



## Madeline

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL this is epic.  There may yet be an actual, thought out, PMed plan among the for mentioned melt down freak shows to rep ho me down collectively.
> 
> Clearly my rep DOES matter to them, as they've all done so within the last hour bout.
> 
> LOL I guess after pwned melt downs left yall with that 1 option.
> 
> LOL I can't wait to tell my friends this.  Nice plan, but sadly enough for you spamming freak shows, I now choose to fight fire with fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't negged you.
> 
> I just make fun of you. Easy to do too.
Click to expand...


Almost impossible not to, I'd say.  To corrupt an old quote, everyone adds to the entertainment value around here.

Just some seem not to be aware of how, exactly, they are amusing.


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> LOL this is epic.  There may yet be an actual, thought out, PMed plan among the for mentioned melt down freak shows to rep ho me down collectively.
> 
> Clearly my rep DOES matter to them, as they've all done so within the last hour bout.
> 
> LOL I guess after pwned melt downs left yall with that 1 option.
> 
> LOL I can't wait to tell my friends this.  Nice plan, but sadly enough for you spamming freak shows, I now choose to fight fire with fire.



Are you so insecure that you think that there's an actual plot to get you?

No dude. You say stupid shit, you get called on it. Thats the way it works. No reason to feed your insecurities even more by thinking that we're all trading secrets back and forth.


----------



## Valerie

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL this is epic.
> 
> 
> *There may yet be an actual, thought out, PMed plan among the for mentioned melt down freak shows to rep ho me down collectively.*
> 
> Clearly my rep DOES matter to them, as they've all done so within the last hour bout.
> 
> LOL I guess after pwned melt downs left yall with that 1 option.
> 
> LOL I can't wait to tell my friends this.  Nice plan, but sadly enough for you spamming freak shows, I now choose to fight fire with fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't negged you.
> 
> I just make fun of you. Easy to do too.
Click to expand...




I think this thread just took a turn to _Tha Conspiracy Theory Zone! _


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is also the 1st time on here I've even brought it up.  As mundane as it may be, it's still cool noting that no one can match my level of rep or thanks that's been here this long.
> 
> The hating, lying, melt down, cyber stalking freak shows like Jillian, and the related who *neg rep me do it for some bizarre personal reason. * **
> 
> Like I said, it's the only way they think they can hurt me.  They probably all get together and PM their plan to rep ho down to rep.
> 
> I could just as easily PM my 32 friends and have them @ least double my rep.....but that seems petty.
> 
> Clearly they're the ones placing such high value on rep, as it's their only means of attack besides trolling.  None of the neg reps have been for a legit, debate related reason.  *While VIRTUALLY ALL THE POS REPS I GET ARE FOR GOOD DEBATE POINTS.*
> 
> My facts speak for themselves.  It also speaks for why all 4 of them are tryna team up on me right now.  Fear spawns numbers lol.  I'm sitting back here watching what type of flame trolling they'll resort to next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your facts.... not THE facts. There is a difference. Do the math. It doesn't add up. You're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen sweetie.  I've destroyed you before.  Remember earlier in I pointed out your attempt to defend a child murdering psycho and you attempted to claim that that somehow doesn't stain the his uniform?
> 
> Guess you aint sober yet.
> 
> I already proved why any attempts to mathematically predict my future rep and thaks are completely asinine.  Not my fault you can't read.
> 
> But go ahead and keep melting down.  Give HG and me more reason to laugh at you privately.....
Click to expand...


Actually, in that thread, CG made you look like a fool.

But go ahead and claim victory.....


----------



## anuthervoice

syrenn said:


> seems as if i need to pay more attention. Sorry, been a bit busy.
> 
> I like everyone....even the ones i don't agree with.  They are amusing. And if you cant have fun what is the point?



qfe !!!!!!!!!


----------



## California Girl

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is also the 1st time on here I've even brought it up.  As mundane as it may be, it's still cool noting that no one can match my level of rep or thanks that's been here this long.
> 
> The hating, lying, melt down, cyber stalking freak shows like Jillian, and the related who *neg rep me do it for some bizarre personal reason. * **
> 
> Like I said, it's the only way they think they can hurt me.  They probably all get together and PM their plan to rep ho down to rep.
> 
> I could just as easily PM my 32 friends and have them @ least double my rep.....but that seems petty.
> 
> Clearly they're the ones placing such high value on rep, as it's their only means of attack besides trolling.  None of the neg reps have been for a legit, debate related reason.  *While VIRTUALLY ALL THE POS REPS I GET ARE FOR GOOD DEBATE POINTS.*
> 
> My facts speak for themselves.  It also speaks for why all 4 of them are tryna team up on me right now.  Fear spawns numbers lol.  I'm sitting back here watching what type of flame trolling they'll resort to next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your facts.... not THE facts. There is a difference. Do the math. It doesn't add up. You're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen sweetie.  I've destroyed you before.  Remember earlier in I pointed out your attempt to defend a child murdering psycho and you attempted to claim that that somehow doesn't stain the his uniform?
> 
> Guess you aint sober yet.
> 
> I already proved why any attempts to mathematically predict my future rep and thaks are completely asinine.  Not my fault you can't read.
> 
> But go ahead and keep melting down.  Give HG and me more reason to laugh at you privately.....
Click to expand...


Sweetie, you've destroyed only what little credibility you had here. Nothing more. You misunderstood me.... everyone else on the board saw that, except you. I defended no one, you moronic fool. 

There is a formula - which you've been given - to average your rep which tells you how your rep looks compared to others. We've given you that formula.... hell, we've even worked it out for you. You lose. 

And... I have no idea who HG is.


----------



## Cuyo

California Girl said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your facts.... not THE facts. There is a difference. Do the math. It doesn't add up. You're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen sweetie.  I've destroyed you before.  Remember earlier in I pointed out your attempt to defend a child murdering psycho and you attempted to claim that that somehow doesn't stain the his uniform?
> 
> Guess you aint sober yet.
> 
> I already proved why any attempts to mathematically predict my future rep and thaks are completely asinine.  Not my fault you can't read.
> 
> But go ahead and keep melting down.  Give HG and me more reason to laugh at you privately.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what little credibility you had here.
Click to expand...


CG, you are faaaar too kind.


----------



## California Girl

Cuyo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen sweetie.  I've destroyed you before.  Remember earlier in I pointed out your attempt to defend a child murdering psycho and you attempted to claim that that somehow doesn't stain the his uniform?
> 
> Guess you aint sober yet.
> 
> I already proved why any attempts to mathematically predict my future rep and thaks are completely asinine.  Not my fault you can't read.
> 
> But go ahead and keep melting down.  Give HG and me more reason to laugh at you privately.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what little credibility you had here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CG, you are faaaar too kind.
Click to expand...


  Now that is something I don't get told often.


----------



## goldcatt

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> LOL this is epic.  There may yet be an actual, thought out, PMed plan among the for mentioned melt down freak shows to rep ho me down collectively.
> 
> Clearly my rep DOES matter to them, as they've all done so within the last hour bout.
> 
> LOL I guess after pwned melt downs left yall with that 1 option.
> 
> LOL I can't wait to tell my friends this.  Nice plan, but sadly enough for you spamming freak shows, I now choose to fight fire with fire.



Since the thread is gone beyond all redemption at this point....dude, get over yourself. You look like an idiot.

That is all.


----------



## Cuyo

Mrs. Zulu.... Tear...Down...This...Thread.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Cuyo said:


> Mrs. Zulu.... Tear...Down...This...Thread.



Hey...you....leave those kids alone.


----------



## California Girl

Cuyo said:


> Mrs. Zulu.... Tear...Down...This...Thread.



Noooooo! It has the makings of a decent meltdown by Righteous. Fun shit!


----------



## RadiomanATL

California Girl said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Zulu.... Tear...Down...This...Thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooo! It has the makings of a decent meltdown by Righteous. Fun shit!
Click to expand...


I think he means separate it out from the original thread.


----------



## Cuyo

RadiomanATL said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Zulu.... Tear...Down...This...Thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...you....leave those kids alone.
Click to expand...


Took me a minute to get that.


----------



## Ernie S.

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> snip
> The hating, lying, melt down, cyber stalking freak shows like Jillian, and the related who *neg rep me do it for some bizarre personal reason. * **snip



Could it be that you're an azzole?

That would be my guess.


----------



## SFC Ollie

RadiomanATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Zulu.... Tear...Down...This...Thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooo! It has the makings of a decent meltdown by Righteous. Fun shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he means separate it out from the original thread.
Click to expand...


Is there a line or do we have to take a number to get in on this?


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Zulu.... Tear...Down...This...Thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooo! It has the makings of a decent meltdown by Righteous. Fun shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he means separate it out from the original thread.
Click to expand...


Well, that's ok then.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

LOL yup, this has gotta be the most epic, lefty melt down, orchestrated, hater flame attempt on me since I been here.

Neg reps for no reason, besides either wacko personal, or flame hating.

When you desperate, pwned freak shows don't even state a reason, not even a BS 1 lol, tis obvious.  I been told thru PM by fellow rightists here it's really just cuz a minority GOPer like me aint passive, calls u out, and stepped foot off ur plantation.  Good advice, makes sense.  Anyway, since yall have this amusing lil plan to collectively neg rep ho me down.  I decided to fight fire with fire.

Btw, some good advice for yall, next time yall melt down even after outnumbering me, try not to make it sooo OBVIOUS.

I'll leave yall now to continue your circle jerk trollathon lol.


----------



## Madeline

So Radioman is now part of a lefty conspiracy?

O la la....this has possibilities.......


----------



## Ernie S.

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> LOL this is epic.  There may yet be an actual, thought out, PMed plan among the for mentioned melt down freak shows to rep ho me down collectively.
> 
> Clearly my rep DOES matter to them, as they've all done so within the last hour bout.
> 
> LOL I guess after pwned melt downs left yall with that 1 option.
> 
> LOL I can't wait to tell my friends this.  Nice plan, but sadly enough for you spamming freak shows, I now choose to fight fire with fire.



If it really is a conspiracy, will someone please PM me so I can be a part?


----------



## SFC Ollie

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> LOL yup, this has gotta be the most epic, lefty melt down, orchestrated, hater flame attempt on me since I been here.
> 
> Neg reps for no reason, besides either wacko personal, or flame hating.
> 
> When you desperate, pwned freak shows don't even state a reason, not even a BS 1 lol, tis obvious.  I been told thru PM by fellow rightists here it's really just cuz a minority GOPer like me aint passive, calls u out, and stepped foot off ur plantation.  Good advice, makes sense.  Anyway, since yall have this amusing lil plan to collectively neg rep ho me down.  I decided to fight fire with fire.
> 
> Btw, some good advice for yall, next time yall melt down even after outnumbering me, try not to make it sooo OBVIOUS.
> 
> I'll leave yall now to continue your circle jerk trollathon lol.



You truly are an embarrassment, and by the way, you have no fire to fight back with.


----------



## Madeline

Ernie S. said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL this is epic.  There may yet be an actual, thought out, PMed plan among the for mentioned melt down freak shows to rep ho me down collectively.
> 
> Clearly my rep DOES matter to them, as they've all done so within the last hour bout.
> 
> LOL I guess after pwned melt downs left yall with that 1 option.
> 
> LOL I can't wait to tell my friends this.  Nice plan, but sadly enough for you spamming freak shows, I now choose to fight fire with fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it really is a conspiracy, will someone please PM me so I can be a part?
Click to expand...


I'm feeling lazy.  Draft a PM to yourself and I'll sign it.


----------



## California Girl

Ernie S. said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL this is epic.  There may yet be an actual, thought out, PMed plan among the for mentioned melt down freak shows to rep ho me down collectively.
> 
> Clearly my rep DOES matter to them, as they've all done so within the last hour bout.
> 
> LOL I guess after pwned melt downs left yall with that 1 option.
> 
> LOL I can't wait to tell my friends this.  Nice plan, but sadly enough for you spamming freak shows, I now choose to fight fire with fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it really is a conspiracy, will someone please PM me so I can be a part?
Click to expand...


 There is no conspiracy. Righteous just needs to convince himself that there is one to make himself feel better.


----------



## California Girl

I really should say thank you to Righteous.... Since rep is so incredibly important to him, he should be thrilled to know that this conversation has banged mine up 2. I wonder how many his has gone up? 


*checks*


Oh.... it hasn't. Oh well.


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> LOL yup, this has gotta be the most epic, lefty melt down, orchestrated, hater flame attempt on me since I been here.
> 
> Neg reps for no reason, besides either wacko personal, or flame hating.
> 
> When you desperate, pwned freak shows don't even state a reason, not even a BS 1 lol, tis obvious.  I been told thru PM by fellow rightists here it's really just cuz a minority GOPer like me aint passive, calls u out, and stepped foot off ur plantation.  Good advice, makes sense.  Anyway, since yall have this amusing lil plan to collectively neg rep ho me down.  I decided to fight fire with fire.
> 
> Btw, some good advice for yall, next time yall melt down even after outnumbering me, try not to make it sooo OBVIOUS.
> 
> I'll leave yall now to continue your circle jerk trollathon lol.



^^^^^^

Meltdown.


----------



## Ernie S.

Madeline said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL this is epic.  There may yet be an actual, thought out, PMed plan among the for mentioned melt down freak shows to rep ho me down collectively.
> 
> Clearly my rep DOES matter to them, as they've all done so within the last hour bout.
> 
> LOL I guess after pwned melt downs left yall with that 1 option.
> 
> LOL I can't wait to tell my friends this.  Nice plan, but sadly enough for you spamming freak shows, I now choose to fight fire with fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it really is a conspiracy, will someone please PM me so I can be a part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm feeling lazy.  Draft a PM to yourself and I'll sign it.
Click to expand...

Done! 
One off-topic question: Seeing I've not had much interest in rep, one way or the other to this point, is it OK to neg rep someone just for being an idiot, or should one only neg rep ass holes?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Madeline said:


> So Radioman is now part of a lefty conspiracy?
> 
> O la la....this has possibilities.......



And I supposedly neg repped him....even though I didn't


----------



## Madeline

Ernie S. said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it really is a conspiracy, will someone please PM me so I can be a part?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling lazy.  Draft a PM to yourself and I'll sign it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done!
> One off-topic question: Seeing I've not had much interest in rep, one way or the other to this point, is it OK to neg rep someone just for being an idiot, or should one only neg rep ass holes?
Click to expand...


Well, everyone has their own rep philosophy.  I usually try to refrain from negging and mainly do it when someone's post requires (IMO) a longer lasting spanking.

I try to use my massive rep power for good, and not for evil.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ernie S. said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it really is a conspiracy, will someone please PM me so I can be a part?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling lazy.  Draft a PM to yourself and I'll sign it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done!
> One off-topic question: Seeing I've not had much interest in rep, one way or the other to this point, is it OK to neg rep someone just for being an idiot, or should one only neg rep ass holes?
Click to expand...


Neg repping idiots is cool.


----------



## Madeline

RadiomanATL said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Radioman is now part of a lefty conspiracy?
> 
> O la la....this has possibilities.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I supposedly neg repped him....even though I didn't
Click to expand...


I did.

Mayhaps he is confused about which of us is which?

We are so alike, after all.  I can see where that might happen.

*Sarcastic tone*


----------



## RadiomanATL

California Girl said:


> I really should say thank you to Righteous.... Since rep is so incredibly important to him, he should be thrilled to know that this conversation has banged mine up 2. I wonder how many his has gone up?
> 
> 
> *checks*
> 
> 
> Oh.... it hasn't. Oh well.



Hey, do I get some for revving him up for everyone to laugh at?


----------



## RadiomanATL

SFC Ollie said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yup, this has gotta be the most epic, lefty melt down, orchestrated, hater flame attempt on me since I been here.
> 
> Neg reps for no reason, besides either wacko personal, or flame hating.
> 
> When you desperate, pwned freak shows don't even state a reason, not even a BS 1 lol, tis obvious.  I been told thru PM by fellow rightists here it's really just cuz a minority GOPer like me aint passive, calls u out, and stepped foot off ur plantation.  Good advice, makes sense.  Anyway, since yall have this amusing lil plan to collectively neg rep ho me down.  I decided to fight fire with fire.
> 
> Btw, some good advice for yall, next time yall melt down even after outnumbering me, try not to make it sooo OBVIOUS.
> 
> I'll leave yall now to continue your circle jerk trollathon lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You truly are an embarrassment, and by the way, you have no fire to fight back with.
Click to expand...


Shhhh....don't tell him the majority of us banging on him here are conservatives....


----------



## goldcatt

Ernie S. said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it really is a conspiracy, will someone please PM me so I can be a part?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling lazy.  Draft a PM to yourself and I'll sign it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done!
> One off-topic question: Seeing I've not had much interest in rep, one way or the other to this point, is it OK to neg rep someone just for being an idiot, or should one only neg rep ass holes?
Click to expand...


Do what feels good.


----------



## Cuyo

Ernie S. said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it really is a conspiracy, will someone please PM me so I can be a part?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling lazy.  Draft a PM to yourself and I'll sign it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done!
> One off-topic question: Seeing I've not had much interest in rep, one way or the other to this point, is it OK to neg rep someone just for being an idiot, or should one only neg rep ass holes?
Click to expand...


Meh.  My rep ain't high enough that anyone cares, and yours damn sure isn't.  But I virtually never neg anyone.  When I do, it's usually after they neg me undeservedly.

Incidentally, I virtually never get negged for any other reason than proving someone irrefutably wrong.  Then they get embarrassed and neg me.  Que sera.


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yup, this has gotta be the most epic, lefty melt down, orchestrated, hater flame attempt on me since I been here.
> 
> Neg reps for no reason, besides either wacko personal, or flame hating.
> 
> When you desperate, pwned freak shows don't even state a reason, not even a BS 1 lol, tis obvious.  I been told thru PM by fellow rightists here it's really just cuz a minority GOPer like me aint passive, calls u out, and stepped foot off ur plantation.  Good advice, makes sense.  Anyway, since yall have this amusing lil plan to collectively neg rep ho me down.  I decided to fight fire with fire.
> 
> Btw, some good advice for yall, next time yall melt down even after outnumbering me, try not to make it sooo OBVIOUS.
> 
> I'll leave yall now to continue your circle jerk trollathon lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> Meltdown.
Click to expand...


Yep. And, apparently, we're lefties! How cool is that!!


----------



## Madeline

RadiomanATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really should say thank you to Righteous.... Since rep is so incredibly important to him, he should be thrilled to know that this conversation has banged mine up 2. I wonder how many his has gone up?
> 
> 
> *checks*
> 
> 
> Oh.... it hasn't. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, do I get some for revving him up for everyone to laugh at?
Click to expand...


You seem to have the magic touch tonight, Radio.  I am outta gas ATM, but will hit you tomorrow.

Meanwhile, can you wind up another one?  That was fun.


----------



## RadiomanATL

California Girl said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yup, this has gotta be the most epic, lefty melt down, orchestrated, hater flame attempt on me since I been here.
> 
> Neg reps for no reason, besides either wacko personal, or flame hating.
> 
> When you desperate, pwned freak shows don't even state a reason, not even a BS 1 lol, tis obvious.  I been told thru PM by fellow rightists here it's really just cuz a minority GOPer like me aint passive, calls u out, and stepped foot off ur plantation.  Good advice, makes sense.  Anyway, since yall have this amusing lil plan to collectively neg rep ho me down.  I decided to fight fire with fire.
> 
> Btw, some good advice for yall, next time yall melt down even after outnumbering me, try not to make it sooo OBVIOUS.
> 
> I'll leave yall now to continue your circle jerk trollathon lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> Meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. And, apparently, we're lefties! How cool is that!!
Click to expand...


I bet you keep your little red book over your heart, like you should.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Madeline said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really should say thank you to Righteous.... Since rep is so incredibly important to him, he should be thrilled to know that this conversation has banged mine up 2. I wonder how many his has gone up?
> 
> 
> *checks*
> 
> 
> Oh.... it hasn't. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, do I get some for revving him up for everyone to laugh at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have the magic touch tonight, Radio.  I am outta gas ATM, but will hit you tomorrow.
> 
> Meanwhile, can you wind up another one?  That was fun.
Click to expand...


This one isn't spun out yet.


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really should say thank you to Righteous.... Since rep is so incredibly important to him, he should be thrilled to know that this conversation has banged mine up 2. I wonder how many his has gone up?
> 
> 
> *checks*
> 
> 
> Oh.... it hasn't. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, do I get some for revving him up for everyone to laugh at?
Click to expand...




> You must spread blah blah blah.


 Damn Gunny and his rep rules!


----------



## Ernie S.

California Girl said:


> I really should say thank you to Righteous.... Since rep is so incredibly important to him, he should be thrilled to know that this conversation has banged mine up 2. I wonder how many his has gone up?
> 
> 
> *checks*
> 
> 
> Oh.... it hasn't. Oh well.



Mine is up 2 and his is down one. Hmmmm I lead 15-14 with 1/9 the post count.


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> Meltdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And, apparently, we're lefties! How cool is that!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you keep your little red book over your heart, like you should.
Click to expand...


The Quotes of Chairman Obama.... yep, I sleep with it under my pillow.


----------



## Ernie S.

Madeline said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling lazy.  Draft a PM to yourself and I'll sign it.
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
> One off-topic question: Seeing I've not had much interest in rep, one way or the other to this point, is it OK to neg rep someone just for being an idiot, or should one only neg rep ass holes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, everyone has their own rep philosophy.  I usually try to refrain from negging and mainly do it when someone's post requires (IMO) a longer lasting spanking.
> 
> I try to use my massive rep power for good, and not for evil.
Click to expand...


I'm a biker damn it! I'm supposed to be evil.


----------



## Ernie S.

goldcatt said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling lazy.  Draft a PM to yourself and I'll sign it.
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
> One off-topic question: Seeing I've not had much interest in rep, one way or the other to this point, is it OK to neg rep someone just for being an idiot, or should one only neg rep ass holes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what feels good.
Click to expand...


This is a family forum, isn't it?


----------



## RadiomanATL

I think he got his feelings hurt and ran away....


----------



## Ernie S.

Cuyo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling lazy.  Draft a PM to yourself and I'll sign it.
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
> One off-topic question: Seeing I've not had much interest in rep, one way or the other to this point, is it OK to neg rep someone just for being an idiot, or should one only neg rep ass holes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh.  My rep ain't high enough that anyone cares, and yours damn sure isn't.  But I virtually never neg anyone.  When I do, it's usually after they neg me undeservedly.
> 
> Incidentally, I virtually never get negged for any other reason than proving someone irrefutably wrong.  Then they get embarrassed and neg me.  Que sera.
Click to expand...


I neg repped only one person and I regret it. I didn't really know the ins and outs of the flame forum and neg repped for what I considered excessive personal attacks. Funny thing is, the guy I negged is one of the people i respect the most here.


----------



## jillian

RadiomanATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> Meltdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And, apparently, we're lefties! How cool is that!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you keep your little red book over your heart, like you should.
Click to expand...


lol.. damn lefties! ..


----------



## DiveCon

California Girl said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Shakes tiny fist*
> 
> Damn you Radio! Damn you to hell!
> 
> 
> Yea, ok. A cookie would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a really big cookie though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RadiomanATL

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And, apparently, we're lefties! How cool is that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you keep your little red book over your heart, like you should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.. damn lefties! ..
Click to expand...


Where do you keep yours, eh comrade?


----------



## Cuyo

RadiomanATL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you keep your little red book over your heart, like you should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. damn lefties! ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you keep yours, eh comrade?
Click to expand...


I keep mine between yo momma mattresses.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Cuyo said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. damn lefties! ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you keep yours, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep mine between yo momma mattresses.
Click to expand...


----------



## American Horse

Echo Zulu said:


> About someone you don't agree with politically on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!


Echo Zulu has excellent taste in male R&R singers; notably one in particular, and unswerving loyalty to his music . . .


----------



## DiveCon

RadiomanATL said:


> I think he got his feelings hurt and ran away....


smartest move he has made thus far


----------



## Modbert

Just zoomed through this thread, what a hilarious read.


----------



## Ernie S.

RadiomanATL said:


> I think he got his feelings hurt and ran away....



hopefully very far.


----------



## jillian

RadiomanATL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you keep your little red book over your heart, like you should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. damn lefties! ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you keep yours, eh comrade?
Click to expand...


i could tell you, but then i'd have to kill you.


----------



## California Girl

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. damn lefties! ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you keep yours, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i could tell you, but then i'd have to kill you.
Click to expand...


You're a TEA Partier? 

I soooo did not see that coming!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

OK here it goes. Liberals are Americans that also love America. Their views are just a little differant than mine or someone like me. We want whats best for the country, we just look at things differeantly.

Hows that?


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

LOL damn I know I said I was done here, but after getting this PM info, I just gotta go back in.  A fellow righty who obviously won't be named told me yall did THE EXACT SAME wacko neg rep ho BS to him.

Wrong, you don't post PM contents on the board. - Modbert


----------



## Madeline

Ernie S. said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he got his feelings hurt and ran away....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully very far.
Click to expand...


I feel cheated.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Discussing contents of PM's?


----------



## Cuyo

bigrebnc1775 said:


> OK here it goes. Liberals are Americans that also love America. Their views are just a little differant than mine or someone like me. We want whats best for the country, we just look at things differeantly.
> 
> Hows that?



I appreciate that Reb.  I know it must have stung.


----------



## Madeline

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> LOL damn I know I said I was done here, but after getting this PM info, I just gotta go back in.  A fellow righty who obviously won't be named told me yall did THE EXACT SAME wacko neg rep ho BS to him.
> 
> Wrong, you don't post PM contents on the board. - Modbert.



I have no leader, (R)ighteous.  I negged you because you carried on on this perfectly nice little thread, and because your insults to Radioman were so juvenile.

There was no whoring involved.  I sincerely thought you deserved a neg.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Cuyo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK here it goes. Liberals are Americans that also love America. Their views are just a little differant than mine or someone like me. We want whats best for the country, we just look at things differeantly.
> 
> Hows that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate that Reb.  I know it must have stung.
Click to expand...


I would not have said it if I did not mean it. That you can take to the bank.


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> Discussing contents of PM's?


----------



## RadiomanATL

California Girl said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing contents of PM's?
Click to expand...


Not only that, but it's a lame attempt at the logical fallacy of bandwagoning.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I believe this thread is still going just so some people can look at E Zs avatar. 



And laugh at Righteous.


----------



## RadiomanATL

SFC Ollie said:


> And laugh at Righteous.



he keeps coming back.

He doesn't know when to stop.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

SFC Ollie said:


> I believe this thread is still going just so some people can look at E Zs avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> And laugh at Righteous.





> I believe this thread is still going just so some people can look at E Zs avatar.



Can you think of a better reason?


----------



## Madeline

RadiomanATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing contents of PM's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only that, but it's a lame attempt at the logical fallacy of bandwagoning.
Click to expand...


"Bandwagoning"?

May God beer you for murdering the English language.


----------



## Toro

I think eots is a decent guy.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Madeline said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, but it's a lame attempt at the logical fallacy of bandwagoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Bandwagoning"?
> 
> May God beer you for murdering the English language.
Click to expand...



Eh, the point got across.


----------



## Madeline

Toro said:


> I think eots is a decent guy.



Eots is a sweetie pie.

And so are you, Toro.


----------



## Modbert

I actually get along with plenty on the "right".

Though we don't always agree politically, Elvis and I are great friends and he's a great guy. I can say the same for Del, both of them are also great moderators.

I've known Radio for about a year and a half. One of the funniest guys I know and one of the best posters here at USMB.

I'm pretty sure Don't Taz Me Bro considers himself either a Conservative or Libertarian. He's a pretty intelligent and level headed guy. 

I've always had good discussions with Immie. 

Jon is another guy who I've known on this board for over two years. We've been in some pretty memorable threads together and he's a good guy.

Kevin Kennedy, Paulie, and Kwc57 are Libertarians. I get along with all three of them pretty well and all three are intelligent.

Missourian is another intelligent guy, he actually helped to shape my views on firearms that I still hold today. I respect him a great deal for treating me like an adult instead of just resorting to partisan hackery to get his points across.

Crimson is another great guy who I can't wait to see come home. Also quite a funny dude.

Divecon, can't say enough about Dive.  Him and I argued like cats and dogs for a long time, but I'm happy to say we've gotten to the point where we get along and I can consider him a friend. I would say least a quarter of my posts involve him in some way. 

Hjmick, another great guy who always makes reasonable and intelligent posts.

I don't agree with Intense and Meister as often as others politically, but they are both intelligent and have proven themselves to be fair moderators.

Navy was a great guy who was always reasonable, would be nice to see him post more.

Plymco Pilgrim is another Libertarian and great friend. Would be nice to see him post again more too.

And can't forget the ladies. 

Dis and California Girl, though we don't always agree (more often then not, we don't ), are both quite intelligent. 

Dis has also been a great admin. Meanwhile, CG is pretty good about keeping me on my toes which is always helpful.

Kat is another great person who I've gotten to know on her and always glad to see her level headed posts.

Harry Dresden, named after one of my favorite book characters is another great guy who I've gotten to know.

Annie and I have not always been on the best of terms, nor do we agree often, but she always speaks from the heart and I respect her for that.

Trajan and I don't always agree, but he seems like a cool guy. Too bad he's a Colts fan. 

Foxfyre and I rarely agree as well, but it's always great to see someone so passionate about topics as much as she is. 

And last but certainly not least, Zoom and I have had plenty of great discussions and she has always come off as a reasonable person to me.

That's all I got. Though I could say at least one good thing about most who I do not agree with politically.


----------



## Ernie S.

Madeline said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, but it's a lame attempt at the logical fallacy of bandwagoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Bandwagoning"?
> 
> May God beer you for murdering the English language.
Click to expand...


I much prefer "bandwagoning to pwned.


----------



## California Girl

Modbert said:


> I actually get along with plenty on the "right".
> 
> Though we don't always agree politically, Elvis and I are great friends and he's a great guy. I can say the same for Del, both of them are also great moderators.
> 
> I've known Radio for about a year and a half. One of the funniest guys I know and one of the best posters here at USMB.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Don't Taz Me Bro considers himself either a Conservative or Libertarian. He's a pretty intelligent and level headed guy.
> 
> I've always had good discussions with Immie.
> 
> Jon is another guy who I've known on this board for over two years. We've been in some pretty memorable threads together and he's a good guy.
> 
> Kevin Kennedy, Paulie, and Kwc57 are Libertarians. I get along with all three of them pretty well and all three are intelligent.
> 
> Missourian is another intelligent guy, he actually helped to shape my views on firearms that I still hold today. I respect him a great deal for treating me like an adult instead of just resorting to partisan hackery to get his points across.
> 
> Crimson is another great guy who I can't wait to see come home. Also quite a funny dude.
> 
> Divecon, can't say enough about Dive.  Him and I argued like cats and dogs for a long time, but I'm happy to say we've gotten to the point where we get along and I can consider him a friend. I would say least a quarter of my posts involve him in some way.
> 
> Hjmick, another great guy who always makes reasonable and intelligent posts.
> 
> I don't agree with Intense and Meister as often as others politically, but they are both intelligent and have proven themselves to be fair moderators.
> 
> Navy was a great guy who was always reasonable, would be nice to see him post more.
> 
> Plymco Pilgrim is another Libertarian and great friend. Would be nice to see him post again more too.
> 
> And can't forget the ladies.
> 
> Dis and California Girl, though we don't always agree (more often then not, we don't ), are both quite intelligent.
> 
> Kat is another great person who I've gotten to know on her and always glad to see her level headed posts.
> 
> Harry Dresden, named after one of my favorite book characters is another great guy who I've gotten to know.
> 
> Annie and I have not always been on the best of terms, nor do we agree often, but she always speaks from the heart and I respect her for that.
> 
> Trajan and I don't always agree, but he seems like a cool guy. Too bad he's a Colts fan.
> 
> Foxfyre and I rarely agree as well, but it's always great to see someone so passionate about topics as much as she is.
> 
> And last but certainly not least, Zoom and I have had plenty of great discussions and she has always come off as a reasonable person to me.
> 
> That's all I got. Though I could say at least one good thing about most who I do not agree with politically.



Just hold on a minute, Doggie..... While I do not dare speak on behalf of Dis (who in their right mind would take such a liberty? )..... WTF do you mean 'quite intelligent'? I believe the phrase you were looking for was 'towering intellects'.


----------



## Modbert

California Girl said:


> Just hold on a minute, Doggie..... While I do not dare speak on behalf of Dis (who in their right mind would take such a liberty? )..... WTF do you mean 'quite intelligent'? I believe the phrase you were looking for was 'towering intellects'.



Seems I forgot quite the sense of humor as well.


----------



## Trajan

Modbert said:


> Trajan and I don't always agree, but he seems like a cool guy.



thank you. Regards...me. 



> Too bad he's a Colts fan. .



you were doing so well....


----------



## Synthaholic

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if rep is the determining factor in how right someone is, I'm twice as right as you are.
> 
> You're at 15 after one month. Thats your baseline. I'm averaging 36 a month. And I even beg for neg reps.
> 
> I win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It's Rep/Post Count.
> 
> Radioman is a .039.
> 
> (S)PINEless1 is a .008.
> 
> So yea Radioman, you win. By a 5-1 margin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *^^^^^^^^*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post count means absolutely nothing, you trolling moron.  There are other trolls here like you who have more posts than me, and they're the laughing stock of the board, like TM, rdean, etc.
> 
> Nice math fail tho.
> 
> I also wouldn't advise your lil bitch ass to call anyone spineless, especially me.  Remember?  I'm the one who dared your dumb lil coward self to come over here and see how real I really am after you trolled and tried to claim I was fake.  Internet tough guy suits you well.
> 
> Of course you aint, were silent.
> 
> Now go save some face, leaving would be a good start.
Click to expand...

You're a dick.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Modbert said:


> I actually get along with plenty on the "right".
> 
> Though we don't always agree politically, Elvis and I are great friends and he's a great guy. I can say the same for Del, both of them are also great moderators.
> 
> I've known Radio for about a year and a half. One of the funniest guys I know and one of the best posters here at USMB.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Don't Taz Me Bro considers himself either a Conservative or Libertarian. He's a pretty intelligent and level headed guy.
> 
> I've always had good discussions with Immie.
> 
> Jon is another guy who I've known on this board for over two years. We've been in some pretty memorable threads together and he's a good guy.
> 
> Kevin Kennedy, Paulie, and Kwc57 are Libertarians. I get along with all three of them pretty well and all three are intelligent.
> 
> Missourian is another intelligent guy, he actually helped to shape my views on firearms that I still hold today. I respect him a great deal for treating me like an adult instead of just resorting to partisan hackery to get his points across.
> 
> Crimson is another great guy who I can't wait to see come home. Also quite a funny dude.
> 
> Divecon, can't say enough about Dive.  Him and I argued like cats and dogs for a long time, but I'm happy to say we've gotten to the point where we get along and I can consider him a friend. I would say least a quarter of my posts involve him in some way.
> 
> Hjmick, another great guy who always makes reasonable and intelligent posts.
> 
> I don't agree with Intense and Meister as often as others politically, but they are both intelligent and have proven themselves to be fair moderators.
> 
> Navy was a great guy who was always reasonable, would be nice to see him post more.
> 
> Plymco Pilgrim is another Libertarian and great friend. Would be nice to see him post again more too.
> 
> And can't forget the ladies.
> 
> Dis and California Girl, though we don't always agree (more often then not, we don't ), are both quite intelligent.
> 
> Kat is another great person who I've gotten to know on her and always glad to see her level headed posts.
> 
> Harry Dresden, named after one of my favorite book characters is another great guy who I've gotten to know.
> 
> Annie and I have not always been on the best of terms, nor do we agree often, but she always speaks from the heart and I respect her for that.
> 
> Trajan and I don't always agree, but he seems like a cool guy. Too bad he's a Colts fan.
> 
> Foxfyre and I rarely agree as well, but it's always great to see someone so passionate about topics as much as she is.
> 
> And last but certainly not least, Zoom and I have had plenty of great discussions and she has always come off as a reasonable person to me.
> 
> That's all I got. Though I could say at least one good thing about most who I do not agree with politically.



Ladies and Gentlemen.


*THAT* is how you ho' for rep.

But thanks


----------



## Modbert

Trajan said:


> you were doing so well....



It's okay, I figure not everybody is perfect. Being a Colts fan is one of those things that just accidentally happens.


----------



## Modbert

RadiomanATL said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen.
> 
> 
> *THAT* is how you ho' for rep.



 I could of done a lot better if that was my goal, but alas:


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually get along with plenty on the "right".
> 
> Though we don't always agree politically, Elvis and I are great friends and he's a great guy. I can say the same for Del, both of them are also great moderators.
> 
> I've known Radio for about a year and a half. One of the funniest guys I know and one of the best posters here at USMB.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Don't Taz Me Bro considers himself either a Conservative or Libertarian. He's a pretty intelligent and level headed guy.
> 
> I've always had good discussions with Immie.
> 
> Jon is another guy who I've known on this board for over two years. We've been in some pretty memorable threads together and he's a good guy.
> 
> Kevin Kennedy, Paulie, and Kwc57 are Libertarians. I get along with all three of them pretty well and all three are intelligent.
> 
> Missourian is another intelligent guy, he actually helped to shape my views on firearms that I still hold today. I respect him a great deal for treating me like an adult instead of just resorting to partisan hackery to get his points across.
> 
> Crimson is another great guy who I can't wait to see come home. Also quite a funny dude.
> 
> Divecon, can't say enough about Dive.  Him and I argued like cats and dogs for a long time, but I'm happy to say we've gotten to the point where we get along and I can consider him a friend. I would say least a quarter of my posts involve him in some way.
> 
> Hjmick, another great guy who always makes reasonable and intelligent posts.
> 
> I don't agree with Intense and Meister as often as others politically, but they are both intelligent and have proven themselves to be fair moderators.
> 
> Navy was a great guy who was always reasonable, would be nice to see him post more.
> 
> Plymco Pilgrim is another Libertarian and great friend. Would be nice to see him post again more too.
> 
> And can't forget the ladies.
> 
> Dis and California Girl, though we don't always agree (more often then not, we don't ), are both quite intelligent.
> 
> Kat is another great person who I've gotten to know on her and always glad to see her level headed posts.
> 
> Harry Dresden, named after one of my favorite book characters is another great guy who I've gotten to know.
> 
> Annie and I have not always been on the best of terms, nor do we agree often, but she always speaks from the heart and I respect her for that.
> 
> Trajan and I don't always agree, but he seems like a cool guy. Too bad he's a Colts fan.
> 
> Foxfyre and I rarely agree as well, but it's always great to see someone so passionate about topics as much as she is.
> 
> And last but certainly not least, Zoom and I have had plenty of great discussions and she has always come off as a reasonable person to me.
> 
> That's all I got. Though I could say at least one good thing about most who I do not agree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen.
> 
> 
> *THAT* is how you ho' for rep.
Click to expand...


Didn't work on me. Fuck that.... 'quite intelligent'.... bastard. He's lucky not to be wearing a neg. And... just wait till Dis reads it. He's doomed. Doomed!! DOOMED!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Modbert said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen.
> 
> 
> *THAT* is how you ho' for rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could of done a lot better if that was my goal, but alas:
> 
> View attachment 12572
Click to expand...


Boba Phat is proud.


----------



## DiveCon




----------



## Ravi

Valerie said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Positively
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this was such a nice thread.  lol..
> *
> you know, i'm thinking that he has real potential to be the next pubes.* maybe it IS pubes.
> 
> maybe EZ will take out the nutty stuff and make him his own meltdown thread so we can go back to having fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi, you know what you need to do...............
Click to expand...

You know what's funny? I got pos-repped today for negging Pubic...and how long ago was that? Sweet!


----------



## Modbert

California Girl said:


> Didn't work on me. Fuck that.... 'quite intelligent'.... bastard. He's lucky not to be wearing a neg. *And... just wait till Dis reads it. He's doomed. Doomed!! DOOMED!*



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0GFRcFm-aY[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> and this was such a nice thread.  lol..
> *
> you know, i'm thinking that he has real potential to be the next pubes.* maybe it IS pubes.
> 
> maybe EZ will take out the nutty stuff and make him his own meltdown thread so we can go back to having fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi, you know what you need to do...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny? I got pos-repped today for negging Pubic...and how long ago was that? Sweet!
Click to expand...





  It's like dividends!


----------



## Ravi

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi, you know what you need to do...............
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's funny? I got pos-repped today for negging Pubic...and how long ago was that? Sweet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like dividends!
Click to expand...

Royalties.


----------



## California Girl

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> and this was such a nice thread.  lol..
> *
> you know, i'm thinking that he has real potential to be the next pubes.* maybe it IS pubes.
> 
> maybe EZ will take out the nutty stuff and make him his own meltdown thread so we can go back to having fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi, you know what you need to do...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny? I got pos-repped today for negging Pubic...and how long ago was that? Sweet!
Click to expand...


I linked that thread to Cuyo a while ago. Damn, Ravi, that was a great thread. The board is forever in your debt for that!


----------



## Modbert

Ravi said:


> You know what's funny? I got pos-repped today for negging Pubic...and how long ago was that? Sweet!



The greatest meltdown thread ever. I feel we've been spoiled by it though because now every meltdown thread after that pales in comparison to it.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Modbert said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's funny? I got pos-repped today for negging Pubic...and how long ago was that? Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest meltdown thread ever. I feel we've been spoiled by it though because now every meltdown thread after that pales in comparison to it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Modbert

RadiomanATL said:


> Boba Phat is proud.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMUgmU_Hsjc[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know what's even funnier? when someone who begs for rep and runs around saying how important his rep/thanks are has a nervous breakdown and cries when he gets negged and somehow the few pos reps he gets are important, but the negs he gets are somehow 'stalking'.
> 
> isn't that insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Positively
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and this was such a nice thread.  lol..
> 
> you know, i'm thinking that he has real potential to be the next pubes. maybe it IS pubes.
> 
> *maybe EZ will take out the nutty stuff and make him his own meltdown thread* so we can go back to having fun.
Click to expand...


You're not asking her to work during a Colts game, are you???


----------



## DiveCon

Modbert said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's funny? I got pos-repped today for negging Pubic...and how long ago was that? Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest meltdown thread ever. I feel we've been spoiled by it though because now every meltdown thread after that pales in comparison to it.
Click to expand...

well, since everyone is so offended at the use of the word "retard" i propose we now say "never go full pubes"


----------



## Synthaholic

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is also the 1st time on here I've even brought it up.  As mundane as it may be, it's still cool noting that no one can match my level of rep or thanks that's been here this long.
> 
> The hating, lying, melt down, cyber stalking freak shows like Jillian, and the related who *neg rep me do it for some bizarre personal reason. * **
> 
> Like I said, it's the only way they think they can hurt me.  They probably all get together and PM their plan to rep ho down to rep.
> 
> I could just as easily PM my 32 friends and have them @ least double my rep.....but that seems petty.
> 
> Clearly they're the ones placing such high value on rep, as it's their only means of attack besides trolling.  None of the neg reps have been for a legit, debate related reason.  *While VIRTUALLY ALL THE POS REPS I GET ARE FOR GOOD DEBATE POINTS.*
> 
> My facts speak for themselves.  It also speaks for why all 4 of them are tryna team up on me right now.  Fear spawns numbers lol.  I'm sitting back here watching what type of flame trolling they'll resort to next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your facts.... not THE facts. There is a difference. Do the math. It doesn't add up. You're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen sweetie.*  I've destroyed you before*.  Remember earlier in I pointed out your attempt to defend a child murdering psycho and you attempted to claim that that somehow doesn't stain the his uniform?
> 
> Guess you aint sober yet.
> 
> I already proved why any attempts to mathematically predict my future rep and thaks are completely asinine.  Not my fault you can't read.
> 
> But go ahead and keep melting down.  Give HG and me more reason to laugh at you privately.....
Click to expand...


As someone who does not get along with CG at all, I can confidently say that you have NEVER destroyed her.  In fact, you haven't destroyed anyone on this site.  You argue until you lose, then you claim victory.


----------



## RadiomanATL

DiveCon said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's funny? I got pos-repped today for negging Pubic...and how long ago was that? Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest meltdown thread ever. I feel we've been spoiled by it though because now every meltdown thread after that pales in comparison to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, since everyone is so offended at the use of the word "retard" i propose we now say "never go full pubes"
Click to expand...


Nah, 

just say never go full (R)etard.

We'll all know what it means.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Synthaholic said:


> In fact, you haven't destroyed anyone on this site.  You argue until you lose, then you claim victory.



Bingo!


----------



## DiveCon

RadiomanATL said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest meltdown thread ever. I feel we've been spoiled by it though because now every meltdown thread after that pales in comparison to it.
> 
> 
> 
> well, since everyone is so offended at the use of the word "retard" i propose we now say "never go full pubes"
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah,
> 
> just say never go full (R)etard.
> 
> We'll all know what it means.
Click to expand...

naw, he isnt at that level




yet


----------



## Ernie S.

California Girl said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually get along with plenty on the "right".
> 
> Though we don't always agree politically, Elvis and I are great friends and he's a great guy. I can say the same for Del, both of them are also great moderators.
> 
> I've known Radio for about a year and a half. One of the funniest guys I know and one of the best posters here at USMB.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Don't Taz Me Bro considers himself either a Conservative or Libertarian. He's a pretty intelligent and level headed guy.
> 
> I've always had good discussions with Immie.
> 
> Jon is another guy who I've known on this board for over two years. We've been in some pretty memorable threads together and he's a good guy.
> 
> Kevin Kennedy, Paulie, and Kwc57 are Libertarians. I get along with all three of them pretty well and all three are intelligent.
> 
> Missourian is another intelligent guy, he actually helped to shape my views on firearms that I still hold today. I respect him a great deal for treating me like an adult instead of just resorting to partisan hackery to get his points across.
> 
> Crimson is another great guy who I can't wait to see come home. Also quite a funny dude.
> 
> Divecon, can't say enough about Dive.  Him and I argued like cats and dogs for a long time, but I'm happy to say we've gotten to the point where we get along and I can consider him a friend. I would say least a quarter of my posts involve him in some way.
> 
> Hjmick, another great guy who always makes reasonable and intelligent posts.
> 
> I don't agree with Intense and Meister as often as others politically, but they are both intelligent and have proven themselves to be fair moderators.
> 
> Navy was a great guy who was always reasonable, would be nice to see him post more.
> 
> Plymco Pilgrim is another Libertarian and great friend. Would be nice to see him post again more too.
> 
> And can't forget the ladies.
> 
> Dis and California Girl, though we don't always agree (more often then not, we don't ), are both quite intelligent.
> 
> Kat is another great person who I've gotten to know on her and always glad to see her level headed posts.
> 
> Harry Dresden, named after one of my favorite book characters is another great guy who I've gotten to know.
> 
> Annie and I have not always been on the best of terms, nor do we agree often, but she always speaks from the heart and I respect her for that.
> 
> Trajan and I don't always agree, but he seems like a cool guy. Too bad he's a Colts fan.
> 
> Foxfyre and I rarely agree as well, but it's always great to see someone so passionate about topics as much as she is.
> 
> And last but certainly not least, Zoom and I have had plenty of great discussions and she has always come off as a reasonable person to me.
> 
> That's all I got. Though I could say at least one good thing about most who I do not agree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hold on a minute, Doggie..... While I do not dare speak on behalf of Dis (who in their right mind would take such a liberty? )..... WTF do you mean 'quite intelligent'? I believe the phrase you were looking for was 'towering intellects'.
Click to expand...

I guess since he didn't mention me, he hasn't gotten to that category yet.


----------



## RadiomanATL

DiveCon said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, since everyone is so offended at the use of the word "retard" i propose we now say "never go full pubes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah,
> 
> just say never go full (R)etard.
> 
> We'll all know what it means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw, he isnt at that level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet
Click to expand...


He's not at Pubes level, but he is definitely at retard level.


----------



## Ernie S.

Ccould someone link the Pubes melt down for a new guy?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ernie S. said:


> Ccould someone link the Pubes melt down for a new guy?



http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/91560-ravi-neg-reps-me-for-the-3rd-time-today.html


----------



## Cuyo

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> and this was such a nice thread.  lol..
> *
> you know, i'm thinking that he has real potential to be the next pubes.* maybe it IS pubes.
> 
> maybe EZ will take out the nutty stuff and make him his own meltdown thread so we can go back to having fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi, you know what you need to do...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny? I got pos-repped today for negging Pubic...and how long ago was that? Sweet!
Click to expand...


YOU'RE WELCOME.

It was inspired by this meltdown several pages ago... Special thx to Cali for the link.  I had never read the Pubes meltdown before.  it was before my time.


----------



## DiveCon

Cuyo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi, you know what you need to do...............
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's funny? I got pos-repped today for negging Pubic...and how long ago was that? Sweet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU'RE WELCOME.
> 
> It was inspired by this meltdown several pages ago... Special thx to Cali for the link.  I had never read the Pubes meltdown before.  it was before my time.
Click to expand...

its a classic
all meltdowns are now judged against it
havent seen one that even comes close yet


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Madeline said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL damn I know I said I was done here, but after getting this PM info, I just gotta go back in.  A fellow righty who obviously won't be named told me yall did THE EXACT SAME wacko neg rep ho BS to him.
> 
> Wrong, you don't post PM contents on the board. - Modbert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no leader, (R)ighteous.  I negged you because you carried on on this perfectly nice little thread, and because your insults to Radioman were so juvenile.
> 
> There was no whoring involved.  I sincerely thought you deserved a neg.
Click to expand...


and you have some coming rag hag.,And on Tuesday when you choke, relax it aint the end.


----------



## saltshaker

Say something nice? Everyone here tolerates me. Or at least seems to. I think that's a good thing.


----------



## Synthaholic

saltshaker said:


> Say something nice? *Everyone here tolerates me.* Or at least seems to. I think that's a good thing.



More than tolerates, Salt.


----------



## Ernie S.

RadiomanATL said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ccould someone link the Pubes melt down for a new guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/91560-ravi-neg-reps-me-for-the-3rd-time-today.html
Click to expand...


Looks like he ran away. Another shit for brains. Thanks for the link.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ernie S. said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ccould someone link the Pubes melt down for a new guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/91560-ravi-neg-reps-me-for-the-3rd-time-today.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like he ran away. Another shit for brains. Thanks for the link.
Click to expand...


Pubes? He didn't run away....


----------



## Toro

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> LOL this is epic.  There may yet be an actual, thought out, PMed plan among the for mentioned melt down freak shows to rep ho me down collectively.
> 
> Clearly my rep DOES matter to them, as they've all done so within the last hour bout.
> 
> LOL I guess after pwned melt downs left yall with that 1 option.
> 
> LOL I can't wait to tell my friends this.  Nice plan, but sadly enough for you spamming freak shows, I now choose to fight fire with fire.



On the USMB PubliusInfinitum Meltdown Index TM, this thread is now a 6 out of 10 with a positive bias, meaning it is progressing at a 60% amusement rate of The Greatest Internet Thread of All-Time with good potential.  It had registered on the PI.MI earlier but it wasn't high enough to warrant notice.  This post has officially pushed it into play.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Toro said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL this is epic.  There may yet be an actual, thought out, PMed plan among the for mentioned melt down freak shows to rep ho me down collectively.
> 
> Clearly my rep DOES matter to them, as they've all done so within the last hour bout.
> 
> LOL I guess after pwned melt downs left yall with that 1 option.
> 
> LOL I can't wait to tell my friends this.  Nice plan, but sadly enough for you spamming freak shows, I now choose to fight fire with fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the USMB PubliusInfinitum Meltdown Index TM, this thread is now a 6 out of 10 with a positive bias, meaning it is progressing at a 60% amusement rate of The Greatest Internet Thread of All-Time with good potential.  It had registered on the PI.MI earlier but it wasn't high enough to warrant notice.  This post has officially pushed it into play.
Click to expand...


----------



## Madeline

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL damn I know I said I was done here, but after getting this PM info, I just gotta go back in.  A fellow righty who obviously won't be named told me yall did THE EXACT SAME wacko neg rep ho BS to him.
> 
> Wrong, you don't post PM contents on the board. - Modbert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no leader, (R)ighteous.  I negged you because you carried on on this perfectly nice little thread, and because your insults to Radioman were so juvenile.
> 
> There was no whoring involved.  I sincerely thought you deserved a neg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you have some coming rag hag.,And on Tuesday when you choke, relax it aint the end.
Click to expand...


LOL.

What a loss to the greeting card industry you are, Mr. Fitnah.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

The fuck do you think I do all day toilet trout?


----------



## Madeline

Mr.Fitnah said:


> The fuck do you think I do all day toilet trout?



It is tempting to imagine you at American Greetings, Mr. Fitnah.  You'd be such a natural.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Frankly, Mr. Shankly, this position I've held 
It pays my way, and it corrodes my soul
I want to leave, you will not miss me 
I want to go down in musical history 

Frankly, Mr. Shankly, I'm a sickening wreck 
I've got the 21st century breathing down my neck 
I must move fast, you understand me 
I want to go down in celluloid history, Mr. Shankly 


Fame, Fame, fatal Fame 
It can play hideous tricks on the brain 
But still I'd rather be Famous 
Than righteous or holy, any day 
Any day, any day 


But sometimes I'd feel more fulfilled 
Making Christmas cards with the mentally ill 
I want to live and I want to Love 
I want to catch something that I might be ashamed of 


Frankly, Mr. Shankly, this position I've held 
It pays my way and it corrodes my soul 
Oh, I didn't realise that you wrote poetry 
I didn't realise you wrote such bloody awful poetry, Mr. Shankly 


Frankly, Mr. Shankly, since you ask 
You are a flatulent pain in the arse 
I do not mean to be so rude 
Still, I must speak frankly, Mr. Shankly 

Oh, give us your money ! 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ownZDWNIRs[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Oh and to say something nice,The people you owe money to will miss you when you are set on fire on the freeway for being an assclown.


----------



## Madeline

What a weirdly apt video, Mr. Fitnah.

Kudos to you for finding it.


----------



## Madeline

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Oh and to say something nice,The people you owe money to will miss you when you are set on fire on the freeway for being an assclown.



What a delicate sense of timing you have, choosing today of all days to write yet more death threats and/or wishes to me on the 'net.

And all because I dun appreciate your bigotry, despite how long you have cultivated it.  

Ironic, eh?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Its the street I came up on.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Madeline said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and to say something nice,The people you owe money to will miss you when you are set on fire on the freeway for being an assclown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a delicate sense of timing you have, choosing today of all days to write yet more death threats and/or wishes to me on the 'net.
> 
> And all because I dun appreciate your bigotry, despite how long you have cultivated it.
> 
> Ironic, eh?
Click to expand...


Objecting to an ideology that calls for my death does not make me a bigot.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U5HpeA_WSo[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Its the street I came up on.



Well, I feel sorry for you then.  Men and women usually have had some burden in their lives that could have made them bitter, and have dealt with it.  I hope for this for you, eventually.


----------



## hjmick

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> LOL this is epic.  There may yet be an actual, thought out, PMed plan among the for mentioned melt down freak shows to rep ho me down collectively.
> 
> Clearly my rep DOES matter to them, as they've all done so within the last hour bout.
> 
> LOL I guess after pwned melt downs left yall with that 1 option.
> 
> LOL I can't wait to tell my friends this.  Nice plan, but sadly enough for you spamming freak shows, I now choose to fight fire with fire.



You're kind of a douchebag, aren't you?









And I mean that in the nicest way...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Madeline said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its the street I came up on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I feel sorry for you then.  Men and women usually have had some burden in their lives that could have made them bitter, and have dealt with it.  I hope for this for you, eventually.
Click to expand...


In all honesty, I wish you were the "nemesis" to me you may see yourself as .
The sad fact is you are a over weight low IQ bureaucrat  with delusions of grandeur .
As a "Defense" lawyer you have even less influence the na regular sewer dwelling government turd.
So you insinuate yourself  onto the interwebs to live a better  life .
But you cannot escape your personalty disorder .
So lets get back to basics




Madeline said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> How kind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get the high moral ground .
> You have lied about many folks here, disparaged them in many ways ,It isn't forgotten no matter how many pixels of peace you post.
> You are a sleazy fruitcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Telling others I find what you write aggravating bigoted drivel is no lie.....for I do.  But nonetheless, I hope in 2011, you enjoy greater peace of mind, Mr. Fitnah.
Click to expand...


That is a fact, you can do that, but  you didn't . You called me a liar and what I posted lies You cant do that, with out bringing some substantiation . Substantiation that stands up to scrutiny .You never did that.
That is why you are infectious human waste.

You want to apologize  ?
You are free to do so , you can take the time to look up the lies you have said about me (Ill help you and give you the links again.
 I have sent them to you in Pms before asking you to retract  your falsehoods ) or fess up or bring the evidence .
Bring proof Im a liar about what I say about Islam.


This burden will be upon you even passed my life. Others  will pick up the torch and ask you why you lie bout me ?


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

I warned you, no posting PM contents. - Modbert


----------



## Madeline

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> I warned you, no posting PM contents. - Modbert



I doubt Lumpy said any such thing.  He's dear to many of us, including me.

But if he did, it would seem you are having a terrible time mastering the "do not discuss the contents of PMs" rule.


----------



## Madeline

> Mr Fitnah wrote:
> 
> That is a fact, you can do that, but you didn't . You called me a liar and what I posted lies You cant do that, with out bringing some substantiation . Substantiation that stands up to scrutiny .You never did that.
> That is why you are infectious human waste.
> 
> You want to apologize ?
> You are free to do so , you can take the time to look up the lies you have said about me (Ill help you and give you the links again.
> I have sent them to you in Pms before asking you to retract your falsehoods ) or fess up or bring the evidence .
> Bring proof Im a liar about what I say about Islam.
> 
> 
> This burden will be upon you even passed my life. Others will pick up the torch and ask you why you lie bout me ?



I said that you have misinterpreted, misunderstood or simply lied about Islam.  You have, in my view.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

Madeline said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I warned you, no posting PM contents. - Modbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Lumpy said any such thing.  He's dear to many of us, including me.
> 
> But if he did, it would seem you are having a terrible time mastering the "do not discuss the contents of PMs" rule.
Click to expand...


Ask him, he won't lie.  He didn't NOT implicate you either.  Don't wanna bring em into this, but yea, *I KNEW I wasn't the 1st target of BS such as this, sadly I doubt I'll be the last.*

Funny.....and sad @ the same time, but if yall lefties on here will go to such bizarre extremes just to "hurt" me lol WOW is all I can say.

I really gotta be doing something right to inspire orchestrated hate like this!

Out!


----------



## Madeline

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I warned you, no posting PM contents. - Modbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Lumpy said any such thing.  He's dear to many of us, including me.
> 
> But if he did, it would seem you are having a terrible time mastering the "do not discuss the contents of PMs" rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask him, he won't lie.  He didn't NOT implicate you either.  Don't wanna bring em into this, but yea, *I KNEW I wasn't the 1st target of BS such as this, sadly I doubt I'll be the last.*
> 
> Funny.....and sad @ the same time, but if yall lefties on here will go to such bizarre extremes just to "hurt" me lol WOW is all I can say.
> 
> I really gotta be doing something right to inspire orchestrated hate like this!
> 
> Out!
Click to expand...


*  No one hates you, at least not on USMB.  You're not even all that annoying.  We've all seen better.

*  There is no conspiracy.  Some of us would as soon scratch out one another's eyes as pass the salt....you have just made some boo boos here.  You've united a bunch that rarely agrees on just this one topic....you've been acting the fool.

*  Most of the people you are complaining about on this thread are not liberals. None of us are complaining about your politics.  It's your manners that have drawn ire.


----------



## JW Frogen

Who wants ice cream?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Madeline said:


> Mr Fitnah wrote:
> 
> That is a fact, you can do that, but you didn't . You called me a liar and what I posted lies You cant do that, with out bringing some substantiation . Substantiation that stands up to scrutiny .You never did that.
> That is why you are infectious human waste.
> 
> You want to apologize ?
> You are free to do so , you can take the time to look up the lies you have said about me (Ill help you and give you the links again.
> I have sent them to you in Pms before asking you to retract your falsehoods ) or fess up or bring the evidence .
> Bring proof Im a liar about what I say about Islam.
> 
> 
> This burden will be upon you even passed my life. Others will pick up the torch and ask you why you lie bout me ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said that you have misinterpreted, misunderstood or simply lied about Islam.  You have, in my view.
Click to expand...


Yeah.
I have spent thousands of dollars and hundreds  of hours to become this much of an accomplished liar. Id like  to know about in detail  how it is you found me out.
I quote scripture that is consider authoritative by shia and sunni Islam  Not that it is wrong

I may be wrong about Islam,
But when you watch TV after some misunderstander of Islam has blown up a cafe,And You hear he is misunderstanding Islam ? Why is he willing to die ?
Are you sure he is misinterpreting Islam?

If I have an opinion about Islam,
 I can point the the chapter  and verse  every time.
And when they  cant I point it out.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3111725-post22.html

You can want me to be a bigot.
 but you cannot prove  or make me one.


----------



## Madeline

JW Frogen said:


> Who wants ice cream?



I could go for some sherbert.


----------



## Madeline

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Fitnah wrote:
> 
> That is a fact, you can do that, but you didn't . You called me a liar and what I posted lies You cant do that, with out bringing some substantiation . Substantiation that stands up to scrutiny .You never did that.
> That is why you are infectious human waste.
> 
> You want to apologize ?
> You are free to do so , you can take the time to look up the lies you have said about me (Ill help you and give you the links again.
> I have sent them to you in Pms before asking you to retract your falsehoods ) or fess up or bring the evidence .
> Bring proof Im a liar about what I say about Islam.
> 
> 
> This burden will be upon you even passed my life. Others will pick up the torch and ask you why you lie bout me ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said that you have misinterpreted, misunderstood or simply lied about Islam.  You have, in my view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> I have spent thousands of dollars and hundreds  of hours to become this much of an accomplished liar. Id like  to know about the detail and how it is you found me out.
> I quote scripture that is consider authoritative by shia and sunni Islam and objection is that I provide it. Not that it is wrong
> 
> I may be wrong about Islam,
> But when you watch TV after some misunderstander of Islam has blown up a cafe,And You hear he is misunderstanding Islam ? Why is he willing to die ?
> Are you sure he is misinterpreting Islam?
> 
> And I can point the the chapter  and verse  every time.
> And when they  cant I point it out.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3111725-post22.html
> 
> You can want me to be a bigot.
> but you cannot prove  or make me one.
Click to expand...


Yanno, we don't have the disagreement you seem to perceive as to terrorism, Mr. Fitnah.  And there isn't much rationally calculated to make us safer that I wouldn't be willing to consider.  I'm so far out there on safety that Quantum Windbag regularly tags me for it.  If you could confine your concerns to terrorism, we could prolly have a very informative discussion.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Jillian and Sallow

They respond in kind. If you banter, they banter back, if your an ass, Sallow will tend to move on, but Jillian will go 100% bitch on you.  both are sharp and opinionated.  They aren't liberals just b/c.


----------



## JW Frogen

Madeline said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants ice cream?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could go for some sherbert.
Click to expand...


Sherbert it is then, I just came back from blues skies and the beach and I want the entire world to feel my Sunday sassy happy.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Madeline said:


> I said that you have misinterpreted, misunderstood or simply lied about Islam.  You have, in my view.


Thats the point.
You cant say Im lying with out bring  some proof.
All I do Is post Islamic scripture unless Im asking people to prove Im lying.
Link to my lies, and prove Im lying.


----------



## Madeline

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said that you have misinterpreted, misunderstood or simply lied about Islam.  You have, in my view.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the point.
> You cant say Im lying with out bring  some proof.
> All I do Is post Islamic scripture unless Im asking people to prove Im lying.
> Link to my lies, and prove Im lying.
Click to expand...


I think relying on the Ayatollah Khoumeni as a better source for interpretation of the Koran than on practicing Muslims is a distortion, and a deliberate one.


----------



## Madeline

JW Frogen said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants ice cream?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could go for some sherbert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherbert it is then, I just came back from blues skies and the beach and I want the entire world to feel my Sunday sassy happy.
Click to expand...


You are a sweet man, JW.

Run off with me?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Madeline said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said that you have misinterpreted, misunderstood or simply lied about Islam.  You have, in my view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> I have spent thousands of dollars and hundreds  of hours to become this much of an accomplished liar. Id like  to know about the detail and how it is you found me out.
> I quote scripture that is consider authoritative by shia and sunni Islam and objection is that I provide it. Not that it is wrong
> 
> I may be wrong about Islam,
> But when you watch TV after some misunderstander of Islam has blown up a cafe,And You hear he is misunderstanding Islam ? Why is he willing to die ?
> Are you sure he is misinterpreting Islam?
> 
> And I can point the the chapter  and verse  every time.
> And when they  cant I point it out.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3111725-post22.html
> 
> You can want me to be a bigot.
> but you cannot prove  or make me one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno, we don't have the disagreement you seem to perceive as to terrorism, Mr. Fitnah.  And there isn't much rationally calculated to make us safer that I wouldn't be willing to consider.  I'm so far out there on safety that Quantum Windbag regularly tags me for it.  If you could confine your concerns to terrorism, we could prolly have a very informative discussion.
Click to expand...


No .You get nothing.
You do not get to call me a liar and a bigot and then try to bring me
 into your fold.


----------



## Big Fitz

JW Frogen said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants ice cream?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could go for some sherbert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherbert it is then, I just came back from blues skies and the beach and I want the entire world to feel my Sunday sassy happy.
Click to expand...

but but but... I LIKE cool and foggy and cloudy!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Madeline said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said that you have misinterpreted, misunderstood or simply lied about Islam.  You have, in my view.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the point.
> You cant say Im lying with out bring  some proof.
> All I do Is post Islamic scripture unless Im asking people to prove Im lying.
> Link to my lies, and prove Im lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think relying on the Ayatollah Khoumeni as a better source for interpretation of the Koran than on practicing Muslims is a distortion, and a deliberate one.
Click to expand...

There is no daylight in any Islam when dealing with non believers .
You just haven't been reading my post with an open mind .

*I told you to not confuse Islam with muslims.
You cant.*

Dont worry  this is not as stupid as you are going to be.


----------



## Madeline

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> I have spent thousands of dollars and hundreds  of hours to become this much of an accomplished liar. Id like  to know about the detail and how it is you found me out.
> I quote scripture that is consider authoritative by shia and sunni Islam and objection is that I provide it. Not that it is wrong
> 
> I may be wrong about Islam,
> But when you watch TV after some misunderstander of Islam has blown up a cafe,And You hear he is misunderstanding Islam ? Why is he willing to die ?
> Are you sure he is misinterpreting Islam?
> 
> And I can point the the chapter  and verse  every time.
> And when they  cant I point it out.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3111725-post22.html
> 
> You can want me to be a bigot.
> but you cannot prove  or make me one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno, we don't have the disagreement you seem to perceive as to terrorism, Mr. Fitnah.  And there isn't much rationally calculated to make us safer that I wouldn't be willing to consider.  I'm so far out there on safety that Quantum Windbag regularly tags me for it.  If you could confine your concerns to terrorism, we could prolly have a very informative discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No .You get nothing.
> You do not get to call me a liar and a bigot and then try to bring me
> into your fold.
Click to expand...


Humm, so the insults and death wishes/threats you've lobbed my way are excusable, but denying that you have a handle on the truth is not?

You're an odd man, Mr. Fitnah.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Echo Zulu said:


> About someone you don't agree with politically on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!



TM's puppy looks well fed and properly cared for.


----------



## Madeline

Most of my USMB buds are not as liberal as I on most issues.  People are not valuable based on whether they agree with you about taxation, for pity's sake.


----------



## Big Fitz

Rat in the Hat said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> About someone you don't agree with politically on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM's puppy looks well fed and properly cared for.
Click to expand...

That's 5 for TM's puppy.  Popular dog.  Too bad about the owner.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Big Fitz said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> About someone you don't agree with politically on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM's puppy looks well fed and properly cared for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's 5 for TM's puppy.  Popular dog.  Too bad about the owner.
Click to expand...


I look at that puppy and see a being that is curious and wants to learn about it's world and the things in it.

It's owner; well that's a completely different story.


----------



## Madeline

TM has her failings.  So do we all.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Madeline said:


> TM has her failings.  So do we all.



That's very true, but most people here, when presented with an opposing viewpoint will look into it, judge it's merits, and make a decision whether or not to adjust their views.

TM (and a few others on both sides of the aisle) only look at things that validate their partisan viewpoints, and reject anything that doesn't fit neatly into their worldview.


----------



## Madeline

Rat in the Hat said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> TM has her failings.  So do we all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's very true, but most people here, when presented with an opposing viewpoint will look into it, judge it's merits, and make a decision whether or not to adjust their views.
> 
> TM (and a few others on both sides of the aisle) only look at things that validate their partisan viewpoints, and reject anything that doesn't fit neatly into their worldview.
Click to expand...


Yes, I know.  And mebbe it will never change....but it might.  My suspicion is, many who do this are rather young.  

I was fairly cemented in my beliefs when I was young, too.  It's almost natural.


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> I warned you, no posting PM contents. - Modbert



Holy fuck man, you just don't know when to stop, do you? You've officially gone full retard.






And what didn't you understand about not discussing PM's on the board?


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I warned you, no posting PM contents. - Modbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Lumpy said any such thing.  He's dear to many of us, including me.
> 
> But if he did, it would seem you are having a terrible time mastering the "do not discuss the contents of PMs" rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask him, he won't lie.  He didn't NOT implicate you either.  Don't wanna bring em into this, but yea, *I KNEW I wasn't the 1st target of BS such as this, sadly I doubt I'll be the last.*
> 
> Funny.....and sad @ the same time, but if yall lefties on here will go to such bizarre extremes just to "hurt" me lol WOW is all I can say.
> 
> I really gotta be doing something right to inspire orchestrated hate like this!
> 
> Out!
Click to expand...


We target insecure douchebags who have an ego which is ten times larger than their ability.

So you're right, you haven't been the first, and you won't be the last. Maybe once you realize the problem is you, you may gain the ability to come down off the cross you're putting yourself on. But considering your issues, it's highly doubtful.

And in case you haven't noticed, it's a bipartisan effort in mocking you. It ain't lefties only. It's pretty evenly split.


----------



## Luissa

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Lumpy said any such thing.  He's dear to many of us, including me.
> 
> But if he did, it would seem you are having a terrible time mastering the "do not discuss the contents of PMs" rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask him, he won't lie.  He didn't NOT implicate you either.  Don't wanna bring em into this, but yea, *I KNEW I wasn't the 1st target of BS such as this, sadly I doubt I'll be the last.*
> 
> Funny.....and sad @ the same time, but if yall lefties on here will go to such bizarre extremes just to "hurt" me lol WOW is all I can say.
> 
> I really gotta be doing something right to inspire orchestrated hate like this!
> 
> Out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We target insecure douchebags who have an ego which is ten times larger than their ability.
> 
> So you're right, you haven't been the first, and you won't be the last. Maybe once you realize the problem is you, you may gain the ability to come down off the cross you're putting yourself on. But considering your issues, it's highly doubtful.
> 
> And in case you haven't noticed, it's a bipartisan effort in mocking you. It ain't lefties only. It's pretty evenly split.
Click to expand...


----------



## RadiomanATL

Luissa said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask him, he won't lie.  He didn't NOT implicate you either.  Don't wanna bring em into this, but yea, *I KNEW I wasn't the 1st target of BS such as this, sadly I doubt I'll be the last.*
> 
> Funny.....and sad @ the same time, but if yall lefties on here will go to such bizarre extremes just to "hurt" me lol WOW is all I can say.
> 
> I really gotta be doing something right to inspire orchestrated hate like this!
> 
> Out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We target insecure douchebags who have an ego which is ten times larger than their ability.
> 
> So you're right, you haven't been the first, and you won't be the last. Maybe once you realize the problem is you, you may gain the ability to come down off the cross you're putting yourself on. But considering your issues, it's highly doubtful.
> 
> And in case you haven't noticed, it's a bipartisan effort in mocking you. It ain't lefties only. It's pretty evenly split.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Hey, why did you send this winter shit down our way? Take it back, ho!


----------



## Luissa

RadiomanATL said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We target insecure douchebags who have an ego which is ten times larger than their ability.
> 
> So you're right, you haven't been the first, and you won't be the last. Maybe once you realize the problem is you, you may gain the ability to come down off the cross you're putting yourself on. But considering your issues, it's highly doubtful.
> 
> And in case you haven't noticed, it's a bipartisan effort in mocking you. It ain't lefties only. It's pretty evenly split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, why did you send this winter shit down our way? Take it back, ho!
Click to expand...


I am.
We are suppose to get more snow, then around 0 degree temps.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Luissa said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, why did you send this winter shit down our way? Take it back, ho!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am.
> We are suppose to get more snow, then around 0 degree temps.
Click to expand...


Shit, they're talking about 4-5 inches for my area.

I know. Not much. But for GA? Fuck, thats snowpocalypse 2011.


----------



## jillian

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Lumpy said any such thing.  He's dear to many of us, including me.
> 
> But if he did, it would seem you are having a terrible time mastering the "do not discuss the contents of PMs" rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask him, he won't lie.  He didn't NOT implicate you either.  Don't wanna bring em into this, but yea, *I KNEW I wasn't the 1st target of BS such as this, sadly I doubt I'll be the last.*
> 
> Funny.....and sad @ the same time, but if yall lefties on here will go to such bizarre extremes just to "hurt" me lol WOW is all I can say.
> 
> I really gotta be doing something right to inspire orchestrated hate like this!
> 
> Out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We target insecure douchebags who have an ego which is ten times larger than their ability.
> 
> So you're right, you haven't been the first, and you won't be the last. Maybe once you realize the problem is you, you may gain the ability to come down off the cross you're putting yourself on. But considering your issues, it's highly doubtful.
> 
> And in case you haven't noticed, it's a bipartisan effort in mocking you. It ain't lefties only. It's pretty evenly split.
Click to expand...


wanna see the best?



> Hi, you have received -7 reputation points from (R)IGHTeous 1.
> Reputation was given for *this* (http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/149625-chinese-food.html#post3179674)
> post.
> 
> Comment:
> ***** hey this is fun!
> 
> Regards,
> (R)IGHTeous 1




what a maroon.


----------



## RadiomanATL

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask him, he won't lie.  He didn't NOT implicate you either.  Don't wanna bring em into this, but yea, *I KNEW I wasn't the 1st target of BS such as this, sadly I doubt I'll be the last.*
> 
> Funny.....and sad @ the same time, but if yall lefties on here will go to such bizarre extremes just to "hurt" me lol WOW is all I can say.
> 
> I really gotta be doing something right to inspire orchestrated hate like this!
> 
> Out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We target insecure douchebags who have an ego which is ten times larger than their ability.
> 
> So you're right, you haven't been the first, and you won't be the last. Maybe once you realize the problem is you, you may gain the ability to come down off the cross you're putting yourself on. But considering your issues, it's highly doubtful.
> 
> And in case you haven't noticed, it's a bipartisan effort in mocking you. It ain't lefties only. It's pretty evenly split.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna see the best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -7 reputation points from (R)IGHTeous 1.
> Reputation was given for *this* (http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/149625-chinese-food.html#post3179674)
> post.
> 
> Comment:
> ***** hey this is fun!
> 
> Regards,
> (R)IGHTeous 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what a maroon.
Click to expand...


I'm sure the -7 has you shaking to your core.


----------



## RadiomanATL

I guess he doesn't like ice cream after chinese food.


----------



## jillian

RadiomanATL said:


> I guess he doesn't like ice cream after chinese food.



i knew he was unamerican.


----------



## RadiomanATL

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess he doesn't like ice cream after chinese food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i knew he was unamerican.
Click to expand...


I think he's one of those* Leftist Americans *that the prophet warned us about.


----------



## jillian

RadiomanATL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess he doesn't like ice cream after chinese food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i knew he was unamerican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's one of those* Leftist Americans *that the prophet warned us about.
Click to expand...


you think so, sis?

could be he's one of those obamarhoiddal types.


----------



## Luissa

RadiomanATL said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, why did you send this winter shit down our way? Take it back, ho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am.
> We are suppose to get more snow, then around 0 degree temps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shit, they're talking about 4-5 inches for my area.
> 
> I know. Not much. But for GA? Fuck, thats snowpocalypse 2011.
Click to expand...


It is like perma snowocalypse around here now. We get  lots of snow, it gets very cold, then it warms up for a few days to fuck with us.


----------



## RadiomanATL

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> i knew he was unamerican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's one of those* Leftist Americans *that the prophet warned us about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you think so, sis?
> 
> could be he's one of those obamarhoiddal types.
Click to expand...


A brown clown leftist american obamarhoiddal sis.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Luissa said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am.
> We are suppose to get more snow, then around 0 degree temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, they're talking about 4-5 inches for my area.
> 
> I know. Not much. But for GA? Fuck, thats snowpocalypse 2011.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is like perma snowocalypse around here now. We get  lots of snow, it gets very cold, then it warms up for a few days to fuck with us.
Click to expand...


Well, thats what you get for living in a place where no humans were meant to trod


----------



## Luissa

RadiomanATL said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, they're talking about 4-5 inches for my area.
> 
> I know. Not much. But for GA? Fuck, thats snowpocalypse 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is like perma snowocalypse around here now. We get  lots of snow, it gets very cold, then it warms up for a few days to fuck with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, thats what you get for living in a place where no humans were meant to trod
Click to expand...


Too bad humans were here before they were in other areas of north america. Of course they have proven they didn't say long, but whatever.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Luissa said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is like perma snowocalypse around here now. We get  lots of snow, it gets very cold, then it warms up for a few days to fuck with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thats what you get for living in a place where no humans were meant to trod
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad humans were here before they were in other areas of north america. *Of course they have proven they didn't say long*, but whatever.
Click to expand...


Huh....imagine that


----------



## Ravi

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> I warned you, no posting PM contents. - Modbert


Cool...Lumpy's paranoia is spread to others.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ravi said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I warned you, no posting PM contents. - Modbert
> 
> 
> 
> Cool...Lumpy's paranoia is spread to others.
Click to expand...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvxnuEnQ8x4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvxnuEnQ8x4[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Two Thumbs said:


> Jillian and Sallow
> 
> They respond in kind. If you banter, they banter back, if your an ass, Sallow will tend to move on, but Jillian will go 100% bitch on you.  both are sharp and opinionated.  They aren't liberals just b/c.



Most folks around here respond in kind. Which is something the objects of a community-wide smack upside the head never quite seem to grasp. 

Male, female, conservative, liberal, animal, vegetable or mineral....folks around here will kick an obnoxious little asshole around and treat him or her like a chew toy. The ones who figure out why it happens and learn a few very basic social skills do much better in the long run than the ones who try to turn themselves into poor widdle martyrs.


----------



## RadiomanATL

2:25 mark.


----------



## RadiomanATL

goldcatt said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jillian and Sallow
> 
> They respond in kind. If you banter, they banter back, if your an ass, Sallow will tend to move on, but Jillian will go 100% bitch on you.  both are sharp and opinionated.  They aren't liberals just b/c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most folks around here respond in kind. Which is something the objects of a community-wide smack upside the head never quite seem to grasp.
> 
> Male, female, conservative, liberal, animal, vegetable or mineral....folks around here will kick an obnoxious little asshole around and treat him or her like a chew toy. The ones who figure out why it happens and learn a few very basic social skills do much better in the long run than the ones who try to turn themselves into poor widdle martyrs.
Click to expand...


My appetite has awoken. It can only be satiated by 'tards.


----------



## L.K.Eder

can someone sum this thread up for me?

was something nice said?


----------



## RadiomanATL

L.K.Eder said:


> can someone sum this thread up for me?
> 
> was something nice said?



(R)etarded1 put himself on a cross.

We tore him down, pummeled him, and pissed in his hair.


----------



## goldcatt

RadiomanATL said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> can someone sum this thread up for me?
> 
> was something nice said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)etarded1 put himself on a cross.
> 
> We tore him down, pummeled him, and pissed in his hair.
Click to expand...


Never fear, he's just making a trip to the lumberyard.


----------



## L.K.Eder

RadiomanATL said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> can someone sum this thread up for me?
> 
> was something nice said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)etarded1 put himself on a cross.
> 
> We tore him down, pummeled him, and pissed in his hair.
Click to expand...



so, in (R)ealitay, he handed out bushels of pwnage to all sides?


----------



## RadiomanATL

goldcatt said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> can someone sum this thread up for me?
> 
> was something nice said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)etarded1 put himself on a cross.
> 
> We tore him down, pummeled him, and pissed in his hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never fear, he's just making a trip to the lumberyard.
Click to expand...


He better try harder next time.


----------



## RadiomanATL

L.K.Eder said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> can someone sum this thread up for me?
> 
> was something nice said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)etarded1 put himself on a cross.
> 
> We tore him down, pummeled him, and pissed in his hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so, in (R)ealitay, he handed out bushels of pwnage to all sides?
Click to expand...


Oh yes, of course.

He took all of us down. The problem is with everyone else, not with him, oh no. He took all comers, and prevailed


----------



## del

Echo Zulu said:


> *The nice thing about being a mod, is you can start a thread for other people when needed. Here MM and TM, and anyone else that wants to join their discussion, go here now: *
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/gener...ght-ms-and-truthmatters-room-with-a-view.html


----------



## RadiomanATL

del said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The nice thing about being a mod, is you can start a thread for other people when needed. Here MM and TM, and anyone else that wants to join their discussion, go here now: *
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/gener...ght-ms-and-truthmatters-room-with-a-view.html
Click to expand...


Oh fuck, del's reading the thread.


Um....before you get there....I'm sorry?


----------



## L.K.Eder

it is nice to have posters like the (r)iotguy here. 

he makes the pwned* find common ground, and have a laugh.























*almost everyone


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## del

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess you're selecting to continue to embarrass yourself.
> 
> Again, my rep and thanks are off the charts cuz I'M RIGHT, USUALLY ALL THE TIME.  My fellow righties here obviously see this, so does the middle.  AGAIN, this is why my thanks and rep are so high for someone like me who's been here not very long.
> 
> THE ONLY wacko haters who neg rep me are trolls like "right"winger, cyber stalkin haters like jillian as it's all her slow, obsessed lil self can do, she doesn't even try to hide it as she doesn't even give reason, and similar ilk, NEVER cuz I'm actually @ fault in debate.
> 
> But keep up with this weird lil, pretend trade list you made up in your head dude........yea..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if rep is the determining factor in how right someone is, I'm twice as right as you are.
> 
> You're at 15 after one month. Thats your baseline. I'm averaging 36 a month. And I even beg for neg reps.
> 
> I win.
> 
> Of course, the fascination with rep just continues to showcase your juvenile insecurities, and continues to prove that you would be in the top 10 on a trade list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've also been here alot longer than me.  Bet by the time I've been here as long as you have by today, I'll very likely have more rep and thanks than you.
> 
> Thanks for that amusing math fail tho.
> 
> Any body else wanna try a comedic routine here?
Click to expand...


no, you're doing just fine all by yourself.

you should change your username to hamburger helper

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkExpbnjsX8&playnext=1&list=PL22A5336C46B93ADF&index=25[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GQSwMCHJNU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GQSwMCHJNU[/ame]


----------



## del

RadiomanATL said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The nice thing about being a mod, is you can start a thread for other people when needed. Here MM and TM, and anyone else that wants to join their discussion, go here now: *
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/gener...ght-ms-and-truthmatters-room-with-a-view.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh fuck, del's reading the thread.
> 
> 
> Um....before you get there....I'm sorry?
Click to expand...




been there, bought the t-shirt


----------



## California Girl

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask him, he won't lie.  He didn't NOT implicate you either.  Don't wanna bring em into this, but yea, *I KNEW I wasn't the 1st target of BS such as this, sadly I doubt I'll be the last.*
> 
> Funny.....and sad @ the same time, but if yall lefties on here will go to such bizarre extremes just to "hurt" me lol WOW is all I can say.
> 
> I really gotta be doing something right to inspire orchestrated hate like this!
> 
> Out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We target insecure douchebags who have an ego which is ten times larger than their ability.
> 
> So you're right, you haven't been the first, and you won't be the last. Maybe once you realize the problem is you, you may gain the ability to come down off the cross you're putting yourself on. But considering your issues, it's highly doubtful.
> 
> And in case you haven't noticed, it's a bipartisan effort in mocking you. It ain't lefties only. It's pretty evenly split.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna see the best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -7 reputation points from (R)IGHTeous 1.
> Reputation was given for *this* (http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/149625-chinese-food.html#post3179674)
> post.
> 
> Comment:
> ***** hey this is fun!
> 
> Regards,
> (R)IGHTeous 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what a maroon.
Click to expand...


I feel your pain, mo chara. -7....... whatever will you do? Cuz we all know that rep is what validates us all.


----------



## Kalam

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I warned you, no posting PM contents. - Modbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Lumpy said any such thing.  He's dear to many of us, including me.
> 
> But if he did, it would seem you are having a terrible time mastering the "do not discuss the contents of PMs" rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask him, he won't lie.  He didn't NOT implicate you either.  Don't wanna bring em into this, but yea, *I KNEW I wasn't the 1st target of BS such as this, sadly I doubt I'll be the last.*
> 
> Funny.....and sad @ the same time, but if yall lefties on here will go to such bizarre extremes just to "hurt" me lol WOW is all I can say.
> 
> I really gotta be doing something right to inspire orchestrated hate like this!
> 
> Out!
Click to expand...


You are a master troll. Does that count as a compliment?


----------



## jillian

California Girl said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We target insecure douchebags who have an ego which is ten times larger than their ability.
> 
> So you're right, you haven't been the first, and you won't be the last. Maybe once you realize the problem is you, you may gain the ability to come down off the cross you're putting yourself on. But considering your issues, it's highly doubtful.
> 
> And in case you haven't noticed, it's a bipartisan effort in mocking you. It ain't lefties only. It's pretty evenly split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanna see the best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -7 reputation points from (R)IGHTeous 1.
> Reputation was given for *this* (http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/149625-chinese-food.html#post3179674)
> post.
> 
> Comment:
> ***** hey this is fun!
> 
> Regards,
> (R)IGHTeous 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what a maroon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel your pain, mo chara. -7....... whatever will you do? Cuz we all know that rep is what validates us all.
Click to expand...


i'll just have to find a way to go on...


----------



## California Girl

Which one represents (R)etarded1 and which one represents The Bitches of USMB? 

Clue: the bitches are the represented by the one with spots and a tail.


----------



## California Girl

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> I warned you, no posting PM contents. - Modbert



Got a link for that claim?


----------



## jillian

California Girl said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I warned you, no posting PM contents. - Modbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link for that claim?
Click to expand...


it's pretty funny... one whining professional victim getting advice from another whining professional victim.



i thought [r]ongous1 was already told first rule of pm's is you don't talk about pm's. *shrug*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The nice thing about being a mod, is you can start a thread for other people when needed. Here MM and TM, and anyone else that wants to join their discussion, go here now: *
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/gener...ght-ms-and-truthmatters-room-with-a-view.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh fuck, del's reading the thread.
> 
> 
> Um....before you get there....I'm sorry?
Click to expand...


No you're not


----------



## California Girl

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I warned you, no posting PM contents. - Modbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link for that claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's pretty funny... one whining professional victim getting advice from another whining professional victim.
> 
> 
> 
> i thought [r]ongous1 was already told first rule of pm's is you don't talk about pm's. *shrug*
Click to expand...


Oh! It was a PM? Interesting. Like you, I thought (R)etarded1 had already had that pointed out to him. Apparently, the stupid take longer to learn a lesson than the rest of us. This explains a lot about (R)etarded1.... he actually is stupid.


----------



## California Girl

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> I warned you, no posting PM contents. - Modbert



I can't speak for the others, but I feel fine. 

I wonder how Lumpy feels about having his private conversations made public? And I wonder how you feel about breaching the board rules - again. And.... I also wonder when the Mods will spot it? 

Curiouser and curiouser. 

If I was on your friends list, I'd be a tad worried about your ability to shut the fuck up. But, apparently, they're all under your command.... which is also interesting.


----------



## L.K.Eder

(R) violated a (r)ule.

let's snitch.


----------



## Valerie

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> I warned you, no posting PM contents. - Modbert





Your boy Lumpy, eh...?  


If that's what Lumpy said then he's a liar...

If that's _not_ what Lumpy said then you're a liar...


----------



## Valerie

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> My boy Lumpy put me on to the fact...






You tell me...*How does being exposed feel?* 






Lumpy 1 said:


> .. It's all part of my evil plan for USMB domination...


----------



## California Girl

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> I warned you, no posting PM contents. - Modbert/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy Lumpy, eh...?
> 
> 
> If that's what Lumpy said then he's a liar...
> 
> If that's _not_ what Lumpy said then you're a liar...



Actually.... there is a third explanation. Perhaps (R)ighteousIdiot misinterpreted what Lumpy said. He does appear to struggle with basic comprehension skills quite often.


----------



## Valerie

California Girl said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I warned you, no posting PM contents. - Modbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy Lumpy, eh...?
> 
> 
> If that's what Lumpy said then he's a liar...
> 
> If that's _not_ what Lumpy said then you're a liar...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually.... there is a third explanation. Perhaps (R)ighteousIdiot misinterpreted what Lumpy said. He does appear to struggle with basic comprehension skills quite often.
Click to expand...



True.


----------



## Colin

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> I warned you, no posting PM contents. - Modbert



All lubed up and disappearing up your own arsehole again! There's a surprise.


----------



## L.K.Eder

uh oh, i just read that (r) will frigth back.


----------



## Valerie

L.K.Eder said:


> uh oh, i just read that (r) will frigth back.





He will not (R)Etreat...He will (R)Eload.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Valerie said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh, i just read that (r) will frigth back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will not (R)Etreat...He will (R)Eload.
Click to expand...


his (r)evenge will be ho(r)(r)ible.


----------



## Ravi

Valerie said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I warned you, no posting PM contents. - Modbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy Lumpy, eh...?
> 
> 
> If that's what Lumpy said then he's a liar...
> 
> If that's _not_ what Lumpy said then you're a liar...
Click to expand...

I don't think Lumpy is a liar...he's just paranoid. He really does believe certain posters as listed band together and neg rep him. In reality, it is merely a coincidence. Same with Retarded1


----------



## California Girl

Valerie said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh, i just read that (r) will frigth back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will not (R)Etreat...He will (R)Eload.
Click to expand...




I'm gonna hide behind Ravi.


----------



## Madeline

Someone wake up TPS.  This is a poster she can look down on......that dun come along every day.

(R)ighteous....lay offa Lumpy.  Take the shit you stir by yourself, like you deserve.


----------



## goldcatt

Madeline said:


> Someone wake up TPS.  This is a poster she can look down on......that dun come along every day.
> 
> (R)ighteous....lay offa Lumpy.  Take the shit you stir by yourself, like you deserve.



Reminds me of a certain other poster who shall not be named that was always trying to pull other people into his 24/7 whinefests. 

You're right. At least TPS doesn't require a posse, real or imaginary. She has the guts to stand on her own and take her lumps.

There, I said something nice about TPS. Maybe the thread isn't totally beyond redemption after all.


----------



## Madeline

And dat is why you will always be mah more articulate sista, goldcatt.


----------



## California Girl

goldcatt said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone wake up TPS.  This is a poster she can look down on......that dun come along every day.
> 
> (R)ighteous....lay offa Lumpy.  Take the shit you stir by yourself, like you deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of a certain other poster who shall not be named that was always trying to pull other people into his 24/7 whinefests.
> 
> You're right. At least TPS doesn't require a posse, real or imaginary. She has the guts to stand on her own and take her lumps.
> 
> There, I said something nice about TPS. Maybe the thread isn't totally beyond redemption after all.
Click to expand...


Wow! I'm impressed!


----------



## uscitizen




----------



## Madeline

Dear (R)ighteous:

Others have quickly shown their ass after joining.  I did this myself.  T'aint unforgiveable.  Show some growth and meld a tad better, and you can be friends with most all who've roasted you.

Seriously.  It dun have to be this way for you.


----------



## Liability

Madeline said:


> Dear (R)ighteous:
> 
> Others have quickly shown their ass after joining.  I did this myself.  T'aint unforgiveable.  Show some growth and meld a tad better, and you can be friends with most all who've roasted you.
> 
> Seriously.  It dun have to be this way for you.



Tis twue!  I actually managed to get Maddy to behave like a civilized adult.

True story!

Yep.  I take almost full credit.


----------



## Madeline

Liability said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear (R)ighteous:
> 
> Others have quickly shown their ass after joining.  I did this myself.  T'aint unforgiveable.  Show some growth and meld a tad better, and you can be friends with most all who've roasted you.
> 
> Seriously.  It dun have to be this way for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tis twue!  I actually managed to get Maddy to behave like a civilized adult.
> 
> True story!
> 
> Yep.  I take almost full credit.
Click to expand...


As well you should, Liability.  I'd do almost anything for your love.


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fuck, del's reading the thread.
> 
> 
> Um....before you get there....I'm sorry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not
Click to expand...


No, you're right. Not really. He was tasty.


----------



## DiveCon

um, people are neg reppin Lumpy?
WTF?
the guy is nice to a fault


----------



## RadiomanATL

DiveCon said:


> um, people are neg reppin Lumpy?
> WTF?
> the guy is nice to a fault



The beast has awoken. It's rampaging appetite is no longer discriminatory.

The (R)etarded1 has summoned that which can not be named from the depths of hell. 

God save our souls.


----------



## Madeline

RadiomanATL said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> um, people are neg reppin Lumpy?
> WTF?
> the guy is nice to a fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beast has awoken. It's rampaging appetite is no longer discriminatory.
> 
> The (R)etarded1 has summoned that which can not be named from the depths of hell.
> 
> God save our souls.
Click to expand...


I think Lumpy's nick has been invoked by (R)ighteous as a shield against criticism.  That was an asshole move, and he's been tagged for it.

Meanwhile, I dun know a soul dun like Lumpy.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Madeline said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> um, people are neg reppin Lumpy?
> WTF?
> the guy is nice to a fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beast has awoken. It's rampaging appetite is no longer discriminatory.
> 
> The (R)etarded1 has summoned that which can not be named from the depths of hell.
> 
> God save our souls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Lumpy's nick has been invoked by (R)ighteous as a shield against criticism.  That was an asshole move, and he's been tagged for it.
> 
> Meanwhile, I dun know a soul dun like Lumpy.
Click to expand...


I know a couple. However, unlike the (R)etarded1, I ain't naming names. Thats their business.


----------



## Valerie

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I warned you, no posting PM contents. - Modbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy Lumpy, eh...?
> 
> 
> If that's what Lumpy said then he's a liar...
> 
> If that's _not_ what Lumpy said then you're a liar...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Lumpy is a liar...*he's just paranoid. He really does believe certain posters as listed band together and neg rep him*. In reality, it is merely a coincidence. Same with Retarded1
Click to expand...




Except I give Lumpy pos reps, so this is merely (R)s failed attempt to LUMP everyone together...


----------



## Anguille

Echo Zulu said:


> *Try and Say Something Nice:* About someone you don't agree with politically on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!


Something nice about someone you don't agree with politically on here.

OK, I said it. Do I get (r)ep now?


----------



## goldcatt

Madeline said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> um, people are neg reppin Lumpy?
> WTF?
> the guy is nice to a fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beast has awoken. It's rampaging appetite is no longer discriminatory.
> 
> The (R)etarded1 has summoned that which can not be named from the depths of hell.
> 
> God save our souls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Lumpy's nick has been invoked by (R)ighteous as a shield against criticism.  That was an asshole move, and he's been tagged for it.
> 
> Meanwhile, I dun know a soul dun like Lumpy.
Click to expand...


There are a few. I'm not one of them. But their personal issues are their personal business. 

Everybody 'round here has their people that rub them the wrong way or their history with other posters. None of my business.


----------



## random3434

*My thread asking one to say something nice about someone you don't agree with politically turned to:

*Midnight M's and Truth Matters special thread for their own private Idaho*

**(R)igty1's "pwn'ing" of those he comes in contact with, meaning Trolls can come in all shapes and sizes here.*


**Mr. Fitnah's hate filled posts to Maddie, on this thread of course, in case she wasn't paying enough attention to him otherwise*


**Lessons for all about Rep and the Math behind it. *



_*30 Pages Peeps, come on, Lets beat the "LIST"!!!!!!!!!!!! *_


----------



## California Girl

Echo Zulu said:


> *My thread asking one to say something nice about someone you don't agree with politically turned to:
> 
> *Midnight M's and Truth Matters special thread for their own private Idaho*
> 
> **(R)igty1's "pwn'ing" of those he comes in contact with, meaning Trolls can come in all shapes and sizes here.*
> 
> 
> **Mr. Fitnah's hate filled posts to Maddie, on this thread of course, in case she wasn't paying enough attention to him otherwise*
> 
> 
> **Lessons for all about Rep and the Math behind it. *
> 
> 
> 
> _*30 Pages Peeps, come on, Lets beat the "LIST"!!!!!!!!!!!! *_



You started it! Evil EZ!


----------



## Modbert

I blame Carter.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Echo Zulu said:


> *My thread asking one to say something nice about someone you don't agree with politically turned to:
> 
> *Midnight M's and Truth Matters special thread for their own private Idaho*
> 
> **(R)igty1's "pwn'ing" of those he comes in contact with, meaning Trolls can come in all shapes and sizes here.*
> 
> 
> **Mr. Fitnah's hate filled posts to Maddie, on this thread of course, in case she wasn't paying enough attention to him otherwise*
> 
> 
> **Lessons for all about Rep and the Math behind it. *
> 
> 
> 
> _*30 Pages Peeps, come on, Lets beat the "LIST"!!!!!!!!!!!! *_



You took the time to read it ALL?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Echo Zulu said:


> *My thread asking one to say something nice about someone you don't agree with politically turned to:
> 
> *Midnight M's and Truth Matters special thread for their own private Idaho*
> 
> **(R)igty1's "pwn'ing" of those he comes in contact with, meaning Trolls can come in all shapes and sizes here.*
> 
> 
> **Mr. Fitnah's hate filled posts to Maddie, on this thread of course, in case she wasn't paying enough attention to him otherwise*
> 
> 
> **Lessons for all about Rep and the Math behind it. *
> 
> 
> 
> _*30 Pages Peeps, come on, Lets beat the "LIST"!!!!!!!!!!!! *_



this is too colorful.

it hurts my eyes.

my precious beady eyes.


----------



## California Girl

Modbert said:


> I blame Carter.



I blame you. 








Because EZ scares me. She's mean.


----------



## SFC Ollie

E Z, do you realize how difficult this is? And it's all your fault too....


----------



## random3434

L.K.Eder said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My thread asking one to say something nice about someone you don't agree with politically turned to:
> 
> *Midnight M's and Truth Matters special thread for their own private Idaho*
> 
> **(R)igty1's "pwn'ing" of those he comes in contact with, meaning Trolls can come in all shapes and sizes here.*
> 
> 
> **Mr. Fitnah's hate filled posts to Maddie, on this thread of course, in case she wasn't paying enough attention to him otherwise*
> 
> 
> **Lessons for all about Rep and the Math behind it. *
> 
> 
> 
> _*30 Pages Peeps, come on, Lets beat the "LIST"!!!!!!!!!!!! *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is too colorful.
> 
> it hurts my eyes.
> 
> my precious beady eyes.
Click to expand...


Now you must start a thread about my font and colors, and how much you hate it, and how I must conform to others  because ...blah blah blah blah.....................


----------



## Valerie

Here, I will say something nice about Lumpy...


He has always been a perfect gentleman to me.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Valerie said:


> Here, I will say something nice about Lumpy...
> 
> 
> He has always been a perfect gentleman to me.



Well, that can't be much fun....


----------



## Valerie

California Girl said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Carter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because EZ scares me. She's mean.
Click to expand...





  Give her some slack...Her team had a tough loss yesterday.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Echo Zulu said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My thread asking one to say something nice about someone you don't agree with politically turned to:
> 
> *Midnight M's and Truth Matters special thread for their own private Idaho*
> 
> **(R)igty1's "pwn'ing" of those he comes in contact with, meaning Trolls can come in all shapes and sizes here.*
> 
> 
> **Mr. Fitnah's hate filled posts to Maddie, on this thread of course, in case she wasn't paying enough attention to him otherwise*
> 
> 
> **Lessons for all about Rep and the Math behind it. *
> 
> 
> 
> _*30 Pages Peeps, come on, Lets beat the "LIST"!!!!!!!!!!!! *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is too colorful.
> 
> it hurts my eyes.
> 
> my precious beady eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you must start a thread about my font and colors, and how much you hate it, and how I must conform to others  because ...blah blah blah blah.....................
Click to expand...


i consider reporting you to the authoritays for violating the hatch-waxman act.


----------



## Valerie

SFC Ollie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I will say something nice about Lumpy...
> 
> 
> He has always been a perfect gentleman to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that can't be much fun....
Click to expand...




  Maybe you're right, Ollie!






   (R)IGHTeous 1


----------



## Article 15

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've also been here alot longer than me.  Bet by the time I've been here as long as you have by today, I'll very likely have more rep and thanks than you.
> 
> Thanks for that amusing math fail tho.
> 
> Any body else wanna try a comedic routine here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Math fail?
> 
> 1 month equals 15 for you.
> 
> 18 months equals 684 for me.
> 
> 684 divided by 18 = 38.
> 
> 38 per month.
> 
> 
> You can try to call it a fail all you want, but math doesn't lie. It's a straightforward equation. Since your premise is that you have this "massive" rep in one month therefore your arguments have validity (  ), I have just proved that there are others who get more per month. Therefore their arguments have more validity than yours, if you wish to remain logically consistent.
> 
> But it appears that you and logic are on divergent paths here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now we're making up numbers?
> 
> You've been here roughly a year and a half.  No other poster who's been here as long as me has as much rep or thanks as I do, that I've seen anyway.  *You obviously cannot predict the rate @ which I'll get more rep, or thanks, as that fluctuates each time it's given from 16 to 360 some points each time.  I could very well amass more rep and thanks this month or next month that I did in December.*
> 
> Like I said, I could very well have near, just as much, or more than you by a year and a half here.
> 
> So keep tryna guesstimate, assume, and make an ass outta yourself.  You're too funny dude.
Click to expand...


This exchange exposes you as either a legit moron or someone trying real hard to convince the board that they are one.

Oh, and something nice.


----------



## Madeline

Math is for meanies.

Just sayin'.......


----------



## saltshaker

AWE HELL! I'll rep anybody IFUN they squeal like a pig.​


----------



## Valerie

Article 15 said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Math fail?
> 
> 1 month equals 15 for you.
> 
> 18 months equals 684 for me.
> 
> 684 divided by 18 = 38.
> 
> 38 per month.
> 
> 
> You can try to call it a fail all you want, but math doesn't lie. It's a straightforward equation. Since your premise is that you have this "massive" rep in one month therefore your arguments have validity (  ), I have just proved that there are others who get more per month. Therefore their arguments have more validity than yours, if you wish to remain logically consistent.
> 
> But it appears that you and logic are on divergent paths here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now we're making up numbers?
> 
> You've been here roughly a year and a half.  No other poster who's been here as long as me has as much rep or thanks as I do, that I've seen anyway.  *You obviously cannot predict the rate @ which I'll get more rep, or thanks, as that fluctuates each time it's given from 16 to 360 some points each time.  I could very well amass more rep and thanks this month or next month that I did in December.*
> 
> Like I said, I could very well have near, just as much, or more than you by a year and a half here.
> 
> So keep tryna guesstimate, assume, and make an ass outta yourself.  You're too funny dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This exchange exposes you as either a legit moron or someone trying real hard to convince the board that they are one.
> 
> Oh, and something nice.
Click to expand...




 


I think that's the post I negged.   

At least I wished him good luck though, that was nice.......


----------



## Madeline

Is the math part over yet?  Is it safe again?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Madeline said:


> Is the math part over yet?  Is it safe again?



There will always be math.


(My mother is a mathematics teacher. Hated it when I was a kid, grateful for all the lessons now)


----------



## Madeline

RadiomanATL said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the math part over yet?  Is it safe again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will always be math.
> 
> 
> (My mother is a mathematics teacher. Hated it when I was a kid, grateful for all the lessons now)
Click to expand...


I passed high school algebra and geometry, but can't really explain how.  And at 57, I am delighted to say, I have never used either one, unless you count my excellent pool game.

Math is just too hard.  If they'd dumb it down a lot, I might could get into it.


----------



## L.K.Eder

math demon


----------



## Madeline

L.K.Eder said:


> math demon



You are an evil, evil man, L.K.

It's kinda sexy.


----------



## Blagger

George Washington was a thoroughly decent chap.

Happy, USMB?


----------



## Madeline

Swagger said:


> George Washington was a thoroughly decent chap.
> 
> Happy, USMB?



Yes.

Yes, we are.

Now I retract all the nasty things I have said about the Queen.


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if rep is the determining factor in how right someone is, I'm twice as right as you are.
> 
> You're at 15 after one month. Thats your baseline. I'm averaging 36 a month. And I even beg for neg reps.
> 
> I win.
> 
> Of course, the fascination with rep just continues to showcase your juvenile insecurities, and continues to prove that you would be in the top 10 on a trade list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've also been here alot longer than me.  Bet by the time I've been here as long as you have by today, I'll very likely have more rep and thanks than you.
> 
> Thanks for that amusing math fail tho.
> 
> Any body else wanna try a comedic routine here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Math fail?
> 
> 1 month equals 15 for you.
> 
> 18 months equals 684 for me.
> 
> 684 divided by 18 = 38.
> 
> 38 per month.
> 
> 
> You can try to call it a fail all you want, but math doesn't lie. It's a straightforward equation. Since your premise is that you have this "massive" rep in one month therefore your arguments have validity (  ), I have just proved that there are others who get more per month. Therefore their arguments have more validity than yours, if you wish to remain logically consistent.
> 
> But it appears that you and logic are on divergent paths here.
Click to expand...


49.8.


----------



## Colin

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't even make sense.  Try again.
> 
> Anyway.  Shintao, he's a laugh riot, not for reason good to him, but yea, a laugh riot.
> 
> Same for Starkey, rdean, TM.
> 
> As for actually knowing wtf they're talkin bout in debate...........nope sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you, it makes perfect sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, especially seeing as how I'm clearly 1 of the USMB right's pwner all stars.
> 
> Try again dude.
Click to expand...


Yep. Nothing like being a legend in your own anal cavity, is there self-righteous one!


----------



## Synthaholic

RadiomanATL said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, why did you send this winter shit down our way? Take it back, ho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am.
> We are suppose to get more snow, then around 0 degree temps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shit, they're talking about 4-5 inches for my area.
> 
> I know. Not much. But for GA? Fuck, thats snowpocalypse 2011.
Click to expand...


It builds character.


----------



## Synthaholic

RadiomanATL said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> (R)etarded1 put himself on a cross.
> 
> We tore him down, pummeled him, and pissed in his hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, in (R)ealitay, he handed out bushels of pwnage to all sides?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, of course.
> 
> He took all of us down. The problem is with everyone else, not with him, oh no. He took all comers, and prevailed
Click to expand...

C'mon now - he didn't do it all by himself:  he had the assistance of his massive rep to bring down the pwned.


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh, i just read that (r) will frigth back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will not (R)Etreat...He will (R)Eload.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna hide behind Ravi.
Click to expand...


(R)avi?


----------



## DiveCon

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He will not (R)Etreat...He will (R)Eload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna hide behind Ravi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)avi?
Click to expand...


----------



## Synthaholic

Echo Zulu said:


> *My thread asking one to say something nice about someone you don't agree with politically turned to:
> 
> *Midnight M's and Truth Matters special thread for their own private Idaho*
> 
> **(R)igty1's "pwn'ing" of those he comes in contact with, meaning Trolls can come in all shapes and sizes here.*
> 
> 
> **Mr. Fitnah's hate filled posts to Maddie, on this thread of course, in case she wasn't paying enough attention to him otherwise*
> 
> 
> **Lessons for all about Rep and the Math behind it. *
> 
> 
> 
> _*30 Pages Peeps, come on, Lets beat the "LIST"!!!!!!!!!!!! *_


You forgot COLTS!

(I'm not even going to ask if they won or lost.  I'm afraid.)


----------



## random3434

Synthaholic said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My thread asking one to say something nice about someone you don't agree with politically turned to:
> 
> *Midnight M's and Truth Matters special thread for their own private Idaho*
> 
> **(R)igty1's "pwn'ing" of those he comes in contact with, meaning Trolls can come in all shapes and sizes here.*
> 
> 
> **Mr. Fitnah's hate filled posts to Maddie, on this thread of course, in case she wasn't paying enough attention to him otherwise*
> 
> 
> **Lessons for all about Rep and the Math behind it. *
> 
> 
> 
> _*30 Pages Peeps, come on, Lets beat the "LIST"!!!!!!!!!!!! *_
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot COLTS!
> 
> (I'm not even going to ask if they won or lost.  I'm afraid.)
Click to expand...


You don't want to know.................


----------



## Valerie

Echo Zulu said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My thread asking one to say something nice about someone you don't agree with politically turned to:
> 
> *Midnight M's and Truth Matters special thread for their own private Idaho*
> 
> **(R)igty1's "pwn'ing" of those he comes in contact with, meaning Trolls can come in all shapes and sizes here.*
> 
> 
> **Mr. Fitnah's hate filled posts to Maddie, on this thread of course, in case she wasn't paying enough attention to him otherwise*
> 
> 
> **Lessons for all about Rep and the Math behind it. *
> 
> 
> 
> _*30 Pages Peeps, come on, Lets beat the "LIST"!!!!!!!!!!!! *_
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot COLTS!
> 
> (I'm not even going to ask if they won or lost.  I'm afraid.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't want to know.................
Click to expand...




So far I'm 0-3 on my weekend picks.


----------



## jillian

Echo Zulu said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My thread asking one to say something nice about someone you don't agree with politically turned to:
> 
> *Midnight M's and Truth Matters special thread for their own private Idaho*
> 
> **(R)igty1's "pwn'ing" of those he comes in contact with, meaning Trolls can come in all shapes and sizes here.*
> 
> 
> **Mr. Fitnah's hate filled posts to Maddie, on this thread of course, in case she wasn't paying enough attention to him otherwise*
> 
> 
> **Lessons for all about Rep and the Math behind it. *
> 
> 
> 
> _*30 Pages Peeps, come on, Lets beat the "LIST"!!!!!!!!!!!! *_
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot COLTS!
> 
> (I'm not even going to ask if they won or lost.  I'm afraid.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't want to know.................
Click to expand...


how 'bout dem jets?


----------



## Madeline

I *cuddle* everyone here afflicted with sports grief.


----------



## California Girl

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He will not (R)Etreat...He will (R)Eload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna hide behind Ravi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R)avi?
Click to expand...


You're saying that Ravi looks like a wall? 




Are you craaaaazzzzzeeeee? 

That biatch can neg big! You know that right? 

You're doomed.


----------



## California Girl

Valerie said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot COLTS!
> 
> (I'm not even going to ask if they won or lost.  I'm afraid.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to know.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I'm 0-3 on my weekend picks.
Click to expand...


You're the kiss of death to any pick. Stop picking!


----------



## Valerie

California Girl said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to know.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I'm 0-3 on my weekend picks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the kiss of death to any pick. Stop picking!
Click to expand...




I picked Green Bay, if that's any consolation.  

They are playing Philly as we speak...


----------



## Valerie

jillian said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot COLTS!
> 
> (I'm not even going to ask if they won or lost.  I'm afraid.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to know.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how 'bout dem jets?
Click to expand...






  We'll see you next week, sister!


----------



## jillian

valerie said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> echo zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't want to know.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how 'bout dem jets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see you next week, sister!
Click to expand...


----------



## 007

saltshaker said:


> AWE HELL! I'll rep anybody IFUN they squeal like a pig.​



How about I neg ya instead for that creepy ass ugly avatar?


----------



## Synthaholic

Echo Zulu said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My thread asking one to say something nice about someone you don't agree with politically turned to:
> 
> *Midnight M's and Truth Matters special thread for their own private Idaho*
> 
> **(R)igty1's "pwn'ing" of those he comes in contact with, meaning Trolls can come in all shapes and sizes here.*
> 
> 
> **Mr. Fitnah's hate filled posts to Maddie, on this thread of course, in case she wasn't paying enough attention to him otherwise*
> 
> 
> **Lessons for all about Rep and the Math behind it. *
> 
> 
> 
> _*30 Pages Peeps, come on, Lets beat the "LIST"!!!!!!!!!!!! *_
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot COLTS!
> 
> (I'm not even going to ask if they won or lost.  I'm afraid.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't want to know.................
Click to expand...


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna hide behind Ravi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R)avi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're saying that Ravi looks like a wall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you craaaaazzzzzeeeee?
> 
> That biatch can neg big! You know that right?
> 
> You're doomed.
Click to expand...

 

Not if I hyp-mo-tize her first!


----------



## saltshaker

Pale Rider said:


> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWE HELL! I'll rep anybody IFUN they squeal like a pig.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about I neg ya instead for that creepy ass ugly avatar?
Click to expand...




Works for me.


----------



## Kat

I believe I could say something nice about every person on this forum...if I have had contact with them in one way or another. Ya think??


----------



## Synthaholic

Kat said:


> I believe I could say something nice about every person on this forum...if I have had contact with them in one was or another. Ya think??


(R)eally?  Even him?


----------



## Kat

Synthaholic said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I could say something nice about every person on this forum...if I have had contact with them in one way or another. Ya think??
> 
> 
> 
> (R)eally?  Even him?
Click to expand...


I think so, yes.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Kat said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I could say something nice about every person on this forum...if I have had contact with them in one way or another. Ya think??
> 
> 
> 
> (R)eally?  Even him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so, yes.
Click to expand...


You are a better person than I am, there are a few I can come up with absolutely nothing I can say anything good about. (Other than they may be American)


----------



## goldcatt

SFC Ollie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> (R)eally?  Even him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think so, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a better person than I am, there are a few I can come up with absolutely nothing I can say anything good about. (Other than they may be American)
Click to expand...


There are a few I'd have to think long and hard about. 

OTOH, I have a list of probably 30 or more it would be very easy to say good things about. So much so I didn't want to make that wall of text list. 

But I'm with Kat, I believe it can be done.


----------

